# Summary of ebook for Civil Engineering [MF link]



## Poisoner (26 أكتوبر 2012)

I created this topic for the purpose of sharing the e-books for construction engineers.
All most download links are mediafire.com link.
Password if have usually is *nhawe* or otherwise other specific.
Lists of ebooks are bellow:

1. *Estimating in Building Construction, 7th Edition 2010*
2. Mechanics of Materials, 6th Edition, 2011​3. *Collection: Design of Reinforced Masonry Structures*
Quantity Surveyor's Pocket Book​
*Sports Turf: Science, construction and maintenance*​
*Total Construction Project Management*
National Building Code Of India​Managing Construction Logistics​*ACI318-08 & PCA Notes on ACI318-08*
*ASCE7-10, Minimum Design Loads for Buildings and Other Structures*
*UBC-IBC structural (1997-2000): comparison & cross reference*
*Principles of Foundation Engineering, 7th Edition*
*Design of Reinforced Concrete Structure – Vol. 1,2&3 - Dr. Mashhour Ghoneim and Mashhour El-Mihilmy*
*Design of Concrete Structures by Arthur H. Nilson - 14th Edition*
*Worked Examples for the Design of Concrete Buildings*
*Design and Analysis of Heavily Loaded Reinforced Concrete Link Beams for Burj Dubai*
*Handbook of Concrete Engineering 2nd Edition*
*Reinforced Concrete Deep Beams - Prof. F.K.Kong*
*How to Design Concrete Structures using Eurocode 2*
*Design of Reinforced Concrete: ACI 318-05 Code Edition*
*Structural Concrete: Theory and Design, 4th Edition*
*Examples for the Design of Structural Concrete With Strut-And-Tie Models*
*Lectures in Prestressed Concrete Structures*
*Computational Structural Dynamics and Earthquake Engineering: Structures and Infrastructures*
*Materials for Civil and Construction Engineers (2nd Edition)*
*CRC Standard Mathematical Tables and Formulae, 30th Edition*
*Advanced Mathematics*
*Post-Tensioning Tendon Installation and Grouting Manual*
*Introduction to Marine Engineering*


----------



## Poisoner (26 أكتوبر 2012)

*Estimating in Building Construction, 7th Edition 2010*







An update of the proven estimating text by Frank Dagostino, Estimating in Building Construction, 7/e, provides everything you need for a course in Estimating. It combines sound coverage of principles with step-by-step procedures to help students learn concepts more easily. Ideal for construction, architecture, and engineering students, it reflects the popular approach of tracing a complete project’s progress. Added in this edition is a discussion of computers in estimating, different types of estimates (e.g., square foot, project comparison, and assembly estimating), how to determine labor productivity, and how to determine labor burden. 
By Steven Peterson, Frank R. Dagostino
Pub. Date: Jan 6, 2010 by Prentice Hall.
ISBN-10: 0-13-119952-8
ISBN-13: 978-0-13-119952-1
List Price: $135.00


```
[URL="http://adf.ly/3OUmy"]http://www.mediafire.com/?nwug7zrbrwer7[/URL]
```
 
*Table of Contents
1. Introduction to Estimating
2. Contracts, Bonds, and Insurance
3. Project Manual
4. The Estimate
5. Computers in Estimating
6. Overhead and Contingencies
7. Labor
8. Equipment.
9. Excavation
10. Concrete
11. Masonry
12. Metals
13. Wood
14. Thermal and Moisture Protection
15. Doors and Windows
16. Finishes
17. Electrical
18. Plumbing
19. Heating, Ventilating, and Air-Conditioning
20. Profit
21. Other Estimating Methods
Appendix A: Drawings and Outline Specifications for Small Commercial Building.
Appendix B: Drawings and Outline Specifications for Residential Building Project.
Appendix C: Drawings and Outline Specifications for Commercial Building Project.
Appendix D: Common Terms Used in the Building Industry
Appendix E: Conversions.
Appendix F: Billy's C-Store.
Appendix G: WinEst Software and Spreadsheets.
Index.​*


----------



## Poisoner (26 أكتوبر 2012)

Mechanics of Materials, 6th Edition, 2011
by: Ferdinand Beer, E. Russell Johnston, Jr., John DeWolf, David Mazurek






*Download**

Product Details
Hardcover: 832 pages
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Science/Engineering/Math; 6 edition (January 4, 2011)
Language: English

Product Description
Beer and Johnston’s Mechanics of Materials is the uncontested leader for the teaching of solid mechanics. Used by thousands of students around the globe since its publication in 1981, Mechanics of Materials, provides a precise presentation of the subject illustrated with numerous engineering examples that students both understand and relate to theory and application.

The tried and true methodology for presenting material gives your student the best opportunity to succeed in this course. From the detailed examples, to the homework problems, to the carefully developed solutions manual, you and your students can be confident the material is clearly explained and accurately represented.

If you want the best book for your students, we feel Beer, Johnston’s Mechanics of Materials, 6th edition is your only choice.*


----------



## Poisoner (26 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Collection: Design of Reinforced Masonry Structures

1. Design of Reinforced Masonry Structures [/h]




Narendra Taly, "Design of Reinforced Masonry Structures, 2nd Edition"
McGr aw-H ill | 2010 | ISBN: 0071475559 | 752 pages | PDF | 12,2 MB

The Definitive Guide to Designing Reinforced Masonry Structures

Fully updated to the 2009 International Building Code (2009 IBC) and the 2008 Masonry Standards Joint Committee (MSJC-08), Design of Reinforced Masonry Structures, second edition, presents the latest methods for designing strong, safe, and economical structures with reinforced masonry. The book is packed with more than 425 illustrations and a wealth of new, detailed examples.

This state-of-the-art guide features strength design philosophy for reinforced masonry structures based on ASCE 7-05 design loads for wind and seismic design. Written by an internationally acclaimed author, this essential professional tool takes you step-by-step through the art, science, and engineering of reinforced masonry structures.

COVERAGE INCLUDES:
Masonry units and their applications
Materials of masonry construction
Flexural analysis and design
Columns
Walls under gravity and transverse loads
Shear walls
Retaining and subterranean walls
General design and construction considerations
Anchorage to masonry
Design aids and tables
*http://www.mediafire.com/?k9yba8grfza98**


[h=3]2. BS 5628 Code of practice for use of masonry [/h]http://www.mediafire.com/?7ebu1mbhwb6i8


[h=3]3. Eurocode 6 - Design of masonry structures[/h]http://www.mediafire.com/?jhmi4bc3s82hl


[h=3]4. Design of structural masonry[/h]W.M.C McKenzie




http://www.mediafire.com/?7zdixyp99mxhl


[h=3]5. Design of Masonry Structures[/h]A.W.Hendry,B.P.Sinha, and S.R.Davies




http://www.mediafire.com/?xboo8cda646ok


[h=3]6. Manual for the design of plain masonry in building structures to Eurocode 6[/h]




http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Z7R6KM*


----------



## Poisoner (26 أكتوبر 2012)

Quantity Surveyor's Pocket Book








```
[url=http://adf.ly/3Vlxo]http://www.mediafire.com/?0r822ekrkhb9h[/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe

[h=3]*Product details[/b][/h]*Paperback:* 400 pages
*Publisher:* A Butterworth-Heinemann Title; 1 edition (19 May 2009)
*Language* English

[h=3]*Product Description*[/h]The Quantity Surveyor's Pocket Book outlines all the practical skills, contractual and management techniques needed by a student studying quantity surveying in a handy-sized format for quick reference. Arming you with a complete toolbox to each project stage, this book brings together both the measurement and consultancy aspect of QS in a compact pocket book. Covering material key topics such as forecasting, measurement, estimation and contracts in the order it arises in a typical surveying project cycle ensures understanding of key processes and techniques, as well as when and how to use them.

Recommended forms for reports, cost plans, final accounts and financial statements are also covered. A no-nonsense how-to approach makes this book an ideal companion to any course textbook. Perfect if you are on a quantity surveying degree, HNC/HND or 1-2 year post-graduate conversion course and require a simple guide to fundamental quantity surveying skills and procedures, also ideal if you are newly-qualified and need an on-site/on-the-job reference. This is a concise, affordable pocketbook bringing together practical, contractual and management techniques. It Covers skills and processes needed at each stage of a project and is ideal if you have just qualified as a quantity surveyor and need an on-site/on-the-job reference.

*A concise, affordable pocketbook bringing together practical, contractual and management techniques
*Covers skills and processes needed each stage in a project
*Ideal if you have just qualified quantity surveyors and need an on-site/on-the-job reference.
[h=3][/h][h=3]*About the Author*[/h]Duncan Cartlidge is a Fellow of the Royal Institution of Chartered Surveyors with more that twenty-five years involvement in construction. Experience includes; private practice in both the UK and Europe, commercial management for leading European contractors and managing and delivering graduate and post graduate programmes in surveying and related topics. A regular contributor to professional journals and invited speaker at CPD events, he founded the European Procurement Group in 1996. He is an external tutor at the College of Estate Management, Reading and a Visiting Lecturer at Glasgow Caledonian University.Home


----------



## Poisoner (26 أكتوبر 2012)

*Sports Turf: Science, construction and maintenance* 






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3VkSg]http://www.mediafire.com/?gtwzmelziyk3f[/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe
[h=3][/h][h=3]Book Description[/h]Publication Date: November 1, 1993
A detailed, practical guide (with the backing of the main UK authorities) to the construction and maintenance of sports grounds.*


----------



## Poisoner (26 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]*Total Construction Project Management*[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3VmLg]http://www.mediafire.com/?j3f44d1hgsuln[/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe

[h=3]Product Details[/h]Hardcover: 432 pages
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional; 1 edition (December 1, 1993)
Language: English
[h=3]Book Description[/h]ISBN-10: 0070529868 | ISBN-13: 978-0070529861 | Publication Date: December 1, 1993 | Edition: 1
Suffering from chronic project headaches? Relief is on the way! PM pro George Ritz has written the prescription for the efficient, profitable, and headache-free management of any capital project. Total Construction Project Management combines the latest management innovations with tried-and-proven construction techniques to produce a cutting-edge ``total system'' guaranteed to give you complete control over every phase of field operations. You'll see how to: prepare winning bids and proposals; obtain and negotiate favorable contracts; estimate accurate project costs; determine realistic project budgets; set attainable project schedules; organize human, physical, and financial resources; design, build, and motivate a field organization; implement effective project controls; ensure job-site safety; improve project communications; use PCs in the field and office; and much more. (19941001)
[h=3]Editorial Reviews[/h]Review
``A practical guide for construction managers on how to complete construction projects as specified, on schedule, and within budget.'' (Sci-Tech Book News )
From the Back Cover
How to complete construction projects as specified, on schedule, and within budget
Most construction managers bring strong technical skills to the job site, but few possess the management skills it takes to successfully coordinate the many phases of a construction project. This lack of managerial expertise is often the underlying reason for project delays, excessive spending, and ultimately, dissatisfied clients.
In this highly practical guide, one of the nation's foremost project management experts shows you how you can achieve project goals by gaining control over the entire construction management process. You'll learn how to plan and organize each stage of a capital project--from initiation to close-out of the completed facility.
Beginning with a useful introduction that defines the roles and responsibilities of the construction manager, the book offers proven, field-tested methods for:

* Preparing project bids and proposals
* Negotiating contracts
* Determining cost estimates and project budgets
* Establishing realistic schedules
* Organizing human, physical, and financial resources
* Designing, building, and motivating a field organization
In addition, you'll find vital coverage of such important collateral functions as construction safety and health ... project communications ... human relations ... using PCs in the field ... financing ... control systems ... and more. Case studies demonstrating management procedures are included, along with sample construction documents that can be adapted for your own project needs.
Whether you are a construction manager, field engineer, or seeking career advancement in the construction industry, this indispensable resource presents a "total systems approach" to construction management that will ensure the success of any construction project.*


----------



## Poisoner (26 أكتوبر 2012)

National Building Code Of India







```
[url=http://adf.ly/3VmUb]http://www.mediafire.com/?6vxz7nv08m2c8[/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: nhawe

[h=3]*Description:*[/h]The National Building Code of India is a single document in which, like a network, the information contained in various Indian Standards is woven into a pattern of continuity and cogency with the interdependent requirements of Sections carefully analyzed and fitted into make the whole document a cogent continuous volume. A continuous thread of 'preplanning' is woven which, in itself, contributes considerable to the economies in construction particularly in building and plumbing services.

The code contains regulations which can be immediately adopted or enacted for use by various departments, municipal administrations and public bodies. It lays down a set of minimum provisions designed to protect the safety of the public with regard to structural sufficiency, fire hazards and health aspects of buildings; so long as these basic requirements are met, the choice of materials and methods of design and construction is left to the ingenuity of the building professionals. The Code also covers aspects of administrative regulations, development control rules and general building requirements; fire protection requirements; stipulations regarding materials and structural design; rules for design of electrical installations, lighting, air conditioning and lifts; regulation for ventilation, acoustics and plumbing services, such as water supply, drainage, sanitation and gas supply; measures to ensure safety of workers and public during construction; and rules for erection of signs and outdoor display structures.


----------



## Poisoner (26 أكتوبر 2012)

Managing Construction Logistics







```
[url=http://adf.ly/3VnDJ]http://www.mediafire.com/?74eb67az27og6[/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: nhawe

[h=3]*Description: *[/h]Sullivan, Gary. Barthorpe, Stephen. Robbins, Stephen , "Managing Construction Logistics"
Wiley-Blackwell | 2010 | ISBN: 1444323393, 1405151242 | 304 pages | PDF | 10,7 MB

Every major industry except construction uses logistics to improve its bottom line…
Poor logistics is costing the construction industry at least £3 billion a year according to a report – ‘Improving Construction Logistics’ – published by the Strategic Forum for Construction. Additional costs arise as a result of operatives waiting for materials, and skilled craftsmen being used for unskilled jobs. Inadequate management of logistics also has an adverse effect on quality, causes delays to projects, and adds to the health and safety risks on site.

This practical book highlights the benefits of good logistics as well as the use of consolidation centres on projects. It shows how reduction in transport movements, less money tied up in stock, less waste, and the more efficient use of skilled craftsmen will reduce the cost of projects, reduce construction time, improve quality, reduce risks to health and safety, improve environmental performance and generally improve the image of the industry.

The authors offer practical ways of achieving these benefits through integrated project teams and supply chains and the increased adoption of information technology including electronic communications, bar coding, and electronic tagging for tracing products. They also show how specific roles for each part of the industry can help to improve logistics.


----------



## Poisoner (26 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]*ACI318-08 & PCA Notes on ACI318-08*[/h]
















```
[url=http://adf.ly/3We8r][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?xtf0ncmubp4d8[/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe

[h=3]Preface[/h]The fi rst edition of this reference manual was developed to aid users in applying the provisions of the 1971
edition of “Building Code Requirements for Reinforced Concrete (ACI 318-71).” The second through fi fth
editions updated the material in conformity with provisions of the 1977 code edition, the 1980 code supplement,
and the 1983 and 1989 code editions, respectively. The sixth through ninth editions addressed the 1995, 1999,
2002, and 2005 editions of “Building Code Requirements for Structural Concrete (ACI 318-95), (ACI 318-
99), (ACI 318-02) and (ACI 318-05).” Through nine editions, much of the initial material has been revised to
better emphasize the subject matter, and new chapters added to assist the designer in proper application of the
ACI 318 design provisions.
This tenth edition refl ects the contents of “Building Code Requirements for Structural Concrete (ACI 318-08).”
The text and design examples have been revised to refl ect, where possible, comments received from users of
the “Notes” who suggested improvements in wording, identifi ed errors, and recommended items for inclusion
or deletion.
The primary purpose for publishing this manual is to assist the engineer and architect in the proper application of
the ACI 318-08 design standard. The emphasis is placed on “how-to-use” the code. For complete background
information on the development of the code provisions, the reader is referred to the “Commentary on Building
Code Requirements for Structural Concrete (ACI 318R-08)” which, starting with the 1989 edition, has been
published together with the code itself under the same cover.
This manual is also a valuable aid to educators, contractors, materials and products manufacturers, building code
authorities, inspectors, and others involved in the design, construction, and regulation of concrete structures.
Although every attempt has been made to impart editorial consistency to the thirty-four chapters, some
inconsistencies probably still remain. A few typographical and other errors are probably also to be found.
PCA would be grateful to any reader who would bring such errors and inconsistencies to our attention. Other suggestions for improvement are also most sincerely welcome.*


----------



## Poisoner (26 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]*ASCE7-10, Minimum Design Loads for Buildings and Other Structures*[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3WeUA][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?sd5miqi459z7i[/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: nhawe

*Description*
_Minimum Design Loads for Buildings and Other Structures _provides requirements for general structural design and includes means for determining dead, live, soil, flood, wind, snow, rain, atmospheric ice, and earthquake loads, as well as their combinations, which are suitable for inclusion in building codes and other documents. This Standard, a revision of ASCE/SEI 7-05, offers a complete update and reorganization of the wind load provisions, expanding them from one chapter into six. The Standard contains new ultimate event wind maps with corresponding reductions in load factors, so that the loads are not affected, and updates the seismic loads with new risk-targeted seismic maps. The snow, live, and atmospheric icing provisions are updated as well. In addition, the Standard includes a detailed Commentary with explanatory and supplementary information designed to assist building code committees and regulatory authorities.
Standard ASCE/SEI 7 is an integral part of building codes in the United States. Many of the load provisions are substantially adopted by reference in the International Building Code and the NFPA 5000 Building Construction and Safety Code.
Structural engineers, architects, and those engaged in preparing and administering local building codes will find this Standard an essential reference in their practice.
Click



after 5 seconds to get MF link.


----------



## Poisoner (26 أكتوبر 2012)

*UBC-IBC structural (1997-2000): comparison & cross reference*











```
[url=http://adf.ly/3Weol][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?289cxtfl73d4j[/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Title: 1997 UBC/2006 IBC Nonstructural Comparison & Cross Reference
ISBN: 9781580015417
_From the Publisher;_
This helpful tool provides a comparative analysis between the nonstructural provisions of the 1997 Uniform Building Code (UBC) and the 2006 International Building Code® (IBC®). Code sections, tables and figures from the IBC are listed sequentially with an analysis of comparison to the UBC. The Cross Reference section allows users to quickly and easily locate the 2006 International Building Code section numbers for similar provisions found in the Uniform Codes. This handy reference is a perfect plan check and field inspection aid.
328 pages, paperback. ICC (June 2007)
1997 UBC/2006 IBC Structural Comparison & Cross Reference also available.


----------



## Poisoner (26 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]*Principles of Foundation Engineering, 7th Edition*[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3Wfxd][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?289cxtfl73d4j[/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

*Editorial Reviews*
*Product Description*
Originally published in the fall of 1983, Braja M. Das' Seventh Edition of PRINCIPLES OF FOUNDATION ENGINEERING continues to maintain the careful balance of current research and practical field applications that has made it the leading text in foundation engineering courses. Featuring a wealth of worked-out examples and figures that help students with theory and problem-solving skills, the book introduces civil engineering students to the fundamental concepts and application of foundation analysis design. Throughout, Das emphasizes the judgment needed to properly apply the theories and analysis to the evaluation of soils and foundation design as well as the need for field experience.Kindle textbooks are functionally equivalent to the print textbook. In some cases, individual items such as ancillary images or multimedia have been removed for digital delivery due to rights restrictions.
*About the Author*
Dr. Braja M. Das has been the Dean of the School of Engineering and Computer Science from August 1994 to the present at California State University, Sacramento. Prior to 1994, he was the Associate Vice President for Academic Affairs and Research at Southern Illinois University at Carbondale, Illinois. The author of more than 200 technical papers, his primary areas of research are shallow foundations, earth anchors, and geosynthetics. He received his Ph.D. from the University of Wisconsin, Madison.
*Product Details*
*Format:* Kindle Edition
*File Size:* 36114 KB
*Print Length:* 816 pages
*Publisher:* CL Engineering; 7 edition (September 24, 2010)
*Sold by:* Amazon Digital Services
*Language:* English


----------



## Poisoner (26 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]*Design of Reinforced Concrete Structure – Vol. 1,2&3 - Dr. Mashhour Ghoneim and Mashhour El-Mihilmy*[/h] 






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3c0oY][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?rwg9bbi8475l7[/b][/url]
[url=http://adf.ly/3c0qM][b][url]http://www.mediafire.com/?cyzo4z3khgl1g[/url][/b][/url]
[url=http://adf.ly/3c0rc][b][url]http://www.mediafire.com/?u6h491uppahh9[/url][/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*


----------



## Poisoner (26 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Design of Concrete Structures by Arthur H. Nilson - 14th Edition[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3WhBE]http://www.mediafire.com/?dwl2bjr631lyg[/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: nhawe

*Product Description*

The 14th edition of the classic text, Design of Concrete Structures, is completely revised using the newly released 2008 ACI (American Concrete Institute) Code. This new edition has the same dual objectives as the previous editions; first to establish a firm understanding of the behavior of structural concrete, then to develop proficiency in the methods used in current design practice. 

Design of Concrete Structures covers the behavior and design aspects of concrete and provides updated examples and homework problems. New material on slender columns, seismic design, anchorage using headed deformed bars, and reinforcing slabs for shear using headed studs has been added. The notation has been thouroughly updated to match changes in the ACI Code. 

The text also presents the basic mechanics of structural concrete and methods for the design of individual members for bending, shear, torsion, and axial force, and provides detail in the various types of structural systems applications, including an extensive presentation of slabs, footings, foundations, and retaining walls. 


*About the Author* 
Professor Emeritus - Cornell University all updated 4/2002 --This text refers to an out of print or unavailable edition of this title. 
Product Details 

* Hardcover: 816 pages 
* Publisher: McGraw-Hill Science/Engineering/Math; 14 edition (July 10, 2009) 
* Language: English 
* ISBN-10: 0073293490 
* ISBN-13: 978-0073293493


----------



## Poisoner (26 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Worked Examples for the Design of Concrete Buildings[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3Wi9W][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?7dz5pk9pvcsdo[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*


----------



## Poisoner (26 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Design and Analysis of Heavily Loaded Reinforced Concrete Link Beams for Burj Dubai[/h]










```
[url=http://adf.ly/3WiH2][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?z6hnbzd76x3hq[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Click



after 5 seconds to get MF link.


----------



## Poisoner (26 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]*Handbook of Concrete Engineering 2nd Edition*[/h]_by Mark Fintel_







```
[url=http://adf.ly/3WiZq][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?fmmyad41ygxjx[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

*Product Details*
*Paperback:* 892 pages
*Publisher:* CBS Publishers & Distributors; 2nd edition (1986)
*Language:* English
*ISBN-10:* 8123908431
*ISBN-13:* 978-8123908434


----------



## Poisoner (26 أكتوبر 2012)

*Reinforced Concrete Deep Beams - Prof. F.K.Kong*







```
[URL="http://adf.ly/3WioM"][B]http://www.mediafire.com/?pffdskic6hehr[/B][/URL]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*


----------



## Poisoner (26 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]How to Design Concrete Structures using Eurocode 2[/h] 






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3Wj0G][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?rk3bk0vax9b2y[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

This publication aims to make the transition to Eurocode 2: Design of Concrete Structures as easy as possible by drawing together in one place key information and commentary required for the design of typical concrete elements. Chapters based on the successful series of How to guides, previously published in Structural Engineer include: Introduction to Eurocode 2, Getting Started, Slabs, Beams, Columns, Foundations, Flat Slabs and Deflection Calculations and previously un-published chapters on Retaining Walls, Detailing, BS 8500 for building structures. Authors: A.J. Bond, T. Harrison,O. Brooker, R Moss, R Narayanan, R Webster, A.J. Harris 100 pages 2007


----------



## Poisoner (26 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Design of Reinforced Concrete: ACI 318-05 Code Edition[/h]*Seventh Edition
ACI 318-05 Code Edition
by Jack C. McCormac
and James K. Nelson*







```
[url=http://adf.ly/3WjGk][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?mod2463he34nv[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

When it comes to reinforced concrete design, one text stands out as the clear and accessible choice:*Design of Reinforced Concrete*.
With this bestselling book, readers will quickly gain a better understanding of the fundamentals of reinforced concrete design. The authors present a thorough introduction to the field, covering such areas as
· theories
· ACI Code requirements
· the design of reinforced concrete beams, slabs, columns, footings, retaining walls, bearing walls, prestressed concrete sections, and framework
· numerous examples are also integrated throughout the chapters to help reinforce the principles that are discussed
*Contents*


Introduction
Flexural Analysis of Beams
Strength Analysis of Beams according to ACI Code
Design of Rectangular Beams and One-Way Slabs
Analysis and Design of T Beams and Doubly Reinforced Beams
Serviceability
Bond, Development Lengths, and Splices
Shear and Diagonal Tension
Introduction to Columns
Design of Short Columns Subject to Axial Load and Bending
Slender Columns
Footings
Retaining Walls
Continuous Reinforced Concrete Structures
Torsion
Two-Way Slabs, Direct Design Method
Two-Way Slabs, Equivalent Frame Method
Walls
Prestressed Concrete
Formwork
Reinforced Concrete Building Systems
Tables and Graphs: U.S. Customary Units
Tables in SI Units
The Strut-and-Tie Method of Design
Glossary
Index


----------



## Poisoner (26 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Structural Concrete: Theory and Design, 4th Edition[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3WjST][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?8a7p0feg2214t[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

New edition helps students make the bridge from concepts to problem-solving
The Fourth Edition of Structural Concrete: Theory and Design brings this text fully up to date while maintaining its acclaimed easy-to-follow, logical approach. Working with the text's numerous step-by-step examples, students quickly grasp the principles and techniques of analyzing and designing reinforced and prestressed concrete elements. Moreover, the authors' emphasis on a top quality, economical approach helps students design concrete structures and members with confidence.
Fully updated and revised, the Fourth Edition features:
Latest coverage reflecting the ACI 318-08 code
Seismic design chapter incorporates the latest of the International Building Code (IBC 2006)
AASHTO method for predicting concrete creep and shrinkage
New chapter dedicated to the design of curved beams
SI unit examples, equivalent conversion factors from customary units to SI units, and SI unit design tables
Practical problems in each chapter enable students to apply and assess their knowledge as they advance through the text. The text's companion Web site gives students more opportunities to apply their knowledge, with such features as MS Excel spreadsheets that offer an interactive environment for evaluating different design aspects of concrete members.
This text is an outgrowth of the two authors' lecture notes, reflecting more than twenty-five years of both classroom teaching and industrial experience. It is structured to cover a two-course sequence on the design of reinforced concrete structures as well as provide a comprehensive up-to-date reference for practicing engineers.


----------



## Poisoner (26 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Examples for the Design of Structural Concrete With Strut-And-Tie Models[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3WmWO][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?fgii5ssej8c2ky[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Examples for the Design of Structural Concrete With Strut-And-Tie Models
Publisher: Amer Concrete Inst | ISBN: 0870310860 | edition 2002 | File type: PDF | 250 pages | 18,1 mb
Examples for the Design of Structural Concrete With Strut-And-Tie Models by Amer Concrete Inst


----------



## Poisoner (26 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Lectures in Prestressed Concrete Structures[/h]

```
[url=http://adf.ly/3Wn4G][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?4h505kw75rh9mc[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*


----------



## Poisoner (26 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Computational Structural Dynamics and Earthquake Engineering: Structures and Infrastructures[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3WnHq][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?wwsxd5iiqm6iy[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*
[h=3][/h][h=3]Book Description[/h]ISBN-10:* 0415452619 *| ISBN-13:* 978-0415452618* | Publication Date: *December 9, 2008* | Edition: *1*
The increasing necessity to solve complex problems in Structural Dynamics and Earthquake Engineering requires the development of new ideas, innovative methods and numerical tools for providing accurate numerical solutions in affordable computing times.
This book presents the latest scientific developments in Computational Dynamics, Stochastic Dynamics, Structural Dynamics and Earthquake Engineering in thirty-five self-contained contributions. The selected state-of-the-art chapters are revised and extended versions of the papers which were presented as plenary, semi-plenary and keynote lectures at the thematic COMPDYN 2007 Conference.
This volume will benefit researchers and engineering professionals working on structural dynamics, earthquake engineering and computational mechanics. Readers will get acquainted with advanced computational methods and software tools, which can assist them in tackling complex problems in dynamic/seismic analysis and design. Moreover, it will raise the awareness of important application areas and the social impact of the scientific and technical fields involved.
[h=3][/h][h=3]Editorial Reviews[/h][h=3]About the Author[/h]_*Manolis Papadrakakis*_ is a Professor in Civil Engineering His research activities are focused on the development and the application of the latest computer methods and technology to structural engineering analysis and design. He has written and edited many publications, both in English and in Greek.
_*Dimos Charmpis*_ is a Lecturer at the Department of Civil and Environmental Engineering of the University of Cyprus. His research interests in Computational Mechanics aim for development and exploitation of innovative computational methodologies for the analysis and design of structures under static or dynamic/seismic loading. He has specialized in finite element methods, uncertainties in structural properties and loads, structural design optimization, soft computing applications, solution procedures for finite element equations and high performance computing.
_*Yiannis Tsompanakis*_ is an Assistant Professor of structural earthquake engineering. He has many research and practical projects in earthquake engineering and computational mechanics. His main interests include: computational dynamics, structural and geotechnical earthquake engineering, structural optimization, probabilistic mechanics, structural assessment, applications of artificial intelligence methods in engineering.
_*Nikos D. Lagaros*_ is an Assistant Professor of Civil Engineering. His main research interests include: *nonlinear dynamic analysis of concrete and steel structures under seismic loading, *performance-based earthquake engineering, *structural design optimization of real-world structures, *seismic risk and reliability analysis, * neural network in structural engineering, *fragility evaluation of reinforced concrete and steel structures, *inverse problems in structural dynamics, *parallel and distributed computing/Grid computing technologies, *evolutionary computations and *geotechnical earthquake engineering.
[h=3]Product Details[/h]· *Hardcover:* 670 pages
· *Publisher:* Taylor & Francis; 1 edition (December 9, 2008)
*Language:* English


----------



## Poisoner (26 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Materials for Civil and Construction Engineers (2nd Edition)[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3Wndy][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?d6ijo8i5ecxf6c[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

[h=3]Book Description[/h]ISBN-10:* 0131477145 *| ISBN-13:* 978-0131477148* | Publication Date: *September 9, 2005* | Edition: *2*
Revision of the best selling civil engineering materials book on the market right now. Appropriate for civil engineering students at the junior or senior level. In the second edition, new sample problems have been added throughout the text. Many numerical problems have been added at the end of each chapter. The authors added many figures and pictures throughout the MS, especially in the appendix. The sections on Heat Treatment of Steel, Properties of Blended Aggregates, Admixtures for Concrete, Superpave Mix Design have been changed or updated. New sections on Bulk Unit Weight and Voids in Aggregate, Selef Consolidating Concrete and Flowable Fill, High-Performance Concrete have been added. 
[h=3]Editorial Reviews[/h][h=3]Review[/h]“This is one of the most comprehensive and up to date CE materials textbooks available.”
-Jose Weissmann, UNIVERSITY OF TEXAS AT SAN ANTONIO
“This book is very well written and easy to follow. The contents of aggregates, Portland cement concrete, and asphalt binders and asphalt mixtures are exactly what I need for teaching my transportation materials course.”
-Jie Han, KANSAS STATE
_--This text refers to an alternate __Hardcover__ edition._
[h=3]From the Back Cover[/h][h=3]Features[/h]· Covers all commonly used construction materials:
o Steel
o Aggregates
o Masonry
o Wood
o Aluminum
o Concrete
o Asphalt
o Composites
o plus high-performance materials such as fiber-reinforced composites and plastics

· Emphasizes both quantitative and qualitative properties of materials
· Reviews basic engineering and microstructural properties of materials
· Presents laboratory experiments and tests
· Provides example problems and worked review questions for each chapter
_--This text refers to an out of print or unavailable edition of this title._
[h=3]About the Author[/h]*Michael¿S.¿Mamlouk* is Professor and Associate Chair (Undergraduate Studies) in the School of Sustainable Engineering and the Built Environment at the Arizona State University's Ira A. Fulton Schools of Engineering.
Dr. Mamlouk's main area of expertise includes pavement analysis and design, pavement maintenance and rehabilitation, and highway materials. He has served as the P.I. and Co-P.I. of many research projects sponsored by FHWA, NHI, U.S. Army Corps of Engineers, Arizona DOT, and various local agencies. Dr. Mamlouk has numerous publications and is the main author of a textbook Materials for Civil and Construction Engineers published by Prentice Hall. He is a professional engineer in the state of Arizona. He is a fellow of ASCE and a member of TRB, AAPT and ASTM.
*John P. Zaniewski* is a Professor in Civil and Environmental Engineering at West Virginia University's College of Engineering and Mineral Resources.
Dr. Zaniewski has 16 years of academic experience preceded by 11 years of practicing engineering. In 1996, he accepted the Asphalt Technology Professor position with the Civil and Environmental Engineering faculty at WVU. Dr. Zaniewski has over 50 publications in the areas of pavement design, materials and management systems. Dr. Zaniewski has co-authored textbooks on Modern Pavement Management and Materials for Civil and Construction Engineering.


----------



## Poisoner (26 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]CRC Standard Mathematical Tables and Formulae, 30th Edition[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3WnrR][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?uk11950dcj9qqq[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*
[h=3]Book Description[/h]ISBN-10:* 0849324793 *| ISBN-13:* 978-0849324796* | Publication Date: *February 1, 1996* | Edition: *30th ed.*
The handbook covers, as it always has, numbers, geometry, trigonometry, calculus, special functions, numerical methods, probability, and statistics. New in the 30th edition: Communication Theory, Control Theory, Design Theory, Differential Analysis, Graph Theory, Group Theory, Integral Equations, Markov Chains, Operations Research, Optimization Techniques, Partial Differential Equations, Queuing Theory, Scientific Computing, Tensor Analysis, Wavelets, More Topics for Anyone and Everyone Who Uses Mathematics

*Table of Contents Standard Mathematical Tables and Formulae (30th edition)
(by Zwillinger)*
[h=3]1. Analysis[/h]1. Constants 
2. Special numbers 
3. Series and Products 
4. Fourier series 
5. Complex analysis 
6. Real analysis 
7. Generalized functions 
[h=3]2. Algebra[/h]1. Elementary Algebra 
2. Polynomials 
3. Number Theory 
4. Vector Algebra 
5. Linear and Matrix Algebra 
6. Abstract algebra 
[h=3]3. Discrete mathematics[/h]1. Set theory 
2. Combinatorics 
3. Graphs 
4. Partially ordered sets 
5. Combinatorial design theory 
6. Inclusion/exclusion 
7. Communication theory 
8. Costas arrays 
9. Difference equations 
10. Discrete dynamical systems 
11. Operations research 
[h=3]4. Geometry[/h]1. Coordinate systems in the plane 
2. Plane symmetries or isometries 
3. Other transformations of the plane 
4. Lines 
5. Polygons 
6. Circles 
7. Conics 
8. Special plane curves 
9. Coordinate systems in space 
10. Space symmetries or isometries 
11. Other transformations of space 
12. Direction angles and direction cosines 
13. Planes 
14. Lines 
15. Polyhedra 
16. Cylinders 
17. Cones 
18. Spheres 
19. Surfaces of revolution: The torus 
20. Quadrics 
21. Knots up to eight crossings 
22. Differential geometry 
23. Angle conversion 
[h=3]5. Continuous mathematics[/h]1. Differential calculus 
2. Differential forms 
3. Integration 
4. Tables of indefinite Integrals 
5. Tables of definite Integrals 
6. Ordinary differential equations 
7. Partial differential equations 
8. Eigenvalues 
9. Integral Equations 
10. Tensor Analysis 
11. Orthogonal coordinate systems 
12. Control theory 
[h=3]6. Special functions[/h]1. Trigonometric or circular functions 
2. Circular functions and planar triangles 
3. Inverse circular functions 
4. Spherical geometry and trigonometry 
5. Exponential Function 
6. Logarithmic Functions 
7. Hyperbolic functions 
8. Inverse hyperbolic functions 
9. Gudermannian function 
10. Orthogonal Polynomials 
11. Gamma Function 
12. Beta Function 
13. Error functions and Fresnel integrals 
14. Sine, cosine, and exponential integrals 
15. Polylogarithms 
16. Hypergeometric functions 
17. Legendre functions 
18. Bessel functions 
19. Elliptic integrals 
20. Clebsch-Gordan coefficients 
21. Integral Transforms: Preliminaries 
22. Fourier integral transform 
23. Discrete Fourier transform (DFT) 
24. Fast Fourier transform (FFT) 
25. Multidimensional Fourier transforms 
26. Laplace Transform 
27. _Z_-Transform 
28. Hilbert transform 
29. Hankel transform 
30. Tables of transforms 
[h=3]7. Probability and statistics[/h]1. Probability theory 
2. Probability distributions 
3. Queuing theory 
4. Markov chains 
5. Random number generation 
6. Control charts 
7. Statistics 
8. Confidence intervals 
9. Tests of hypotheses 
10. Linear regression 
11. Analysis of variance (ANOVA) 
12. Probability tables 
13. Signal processing 
[h=3]8. Scientific computing[/h]1. Basic numerical analysis 
2. Numerical linear algebra 
3. Numerical integration and differentiation 
4. Programming techniques 
[h=3]9. Financial analysis[/h]1. Financial formulae 
2. Financial tables 
3. Option pricing 
[h=3]10. Misellaneous[/h]1. Units 
2. Calender computations 
3. AMS classification scheme 
4. Greek alphabet 
5. Professional mathematical organizations 
6. Electronic mathematical resources 
7. Computer languages 
8. Fields medals 
9. Biographies of mathematicians 
10. ASCII character codes 
· List of Notations 
· Index


----------



## Poisoner (26 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Advanced Mathematics[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3WoEY][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?z4s1ezjp8z53c[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

*About the Book:**About the Book:*
This book *`Advanced Mathematics`* is primarily designed for B.Tech., IV Semester (EE and EC branch) students of Rajasthan Technical University. The subject matter is discussed in a lucid manner. The discussion is covered in five units: *Unit I:* deals with Numerical Analysis, *Unit-II:* gives different aspects of Numerical Analysis, *Unit-III:* Special Function, *Unit-IV:*Statistics and Probability, Calculus of Variation and Transforms are discussed in *Unit V:*

All the theoretical concepts are explained through solved examples. Besides, a large number of unsolved problems on each topic are given for practice. The present matter can be useful for engineering students of all Indian universities.

*About the Author:* 
*Professor C.B. Gupta,* a faculty of Mathematics at Birla Institute of Technology and Science (BITS), Pilani (Rajasthan) obtained his M.Sc. and Ph.D. degrees from Kurukshetra University, Kurukshetra (Haryana). His areas of specialization are Applied Statistics and Operations Research and a large number of students have submitted their Thesis and Dissertations on these topics. He has about 20 years of teaching experience of Graduate and Postgraduate classes. He has a number of research papers and books to his credit. He is also member of different committees of various Universities and Institutions.


*Mr. Ajender Kumar Malik* is presently working as a faculty in Department of Mathematics, BK Birla Institute of Engineering and Technology, Pilani (Rajasthan). He obtained his Master degree in Mathematics from Gurukula Kangari University, Haridwar (Uttarakhand) and submitted his Ph.D. thesis in inventory control at C.C.S. University, Meerut (U.P.). His areas of interest are inventory control and supply chain management. He has more than 4 years of teaching experience of Graduate and Postgraduate classes. He has a number of research papers and books to his credit.


*Dr. Vipin Kumar* is currently faculty of Mathematics at BK Birla Institute of Engineering and Technology, Pilani (Rajasthan). He obtained his M.Sc. and Ph.D. degrees from C.C.S. University, Meerut (U.P.). His areas of interest are operations research and supply chain management. He has about 14 years of teaching experience of Graduate and Postgraduate classes. He has published a number of research papers in national and international journals of repute and is the author/co-author of four books.

*Contents:*
*Unit I : Numerical Analysis-I*
· Calculus of Finite Differences
· Interpolation
· Solution of Linear Simultaneous Equations
· Solution of Algebraic and Transcendental Equations
· Curve Fitting
*Unit II : Numerical Analysis-II*
· Numerical Differentiation
· Numerical Integration
· Ordinary Differential Equations of First Order
· Difference Equations
*Unit III : Special function*
· Bessel`s Functions
· Legendre`s Functions
*Unit IV : Statistics and Probability*
· Theory of Probability
· Theoretical Distributions
· Correlation and Regression
*Unit V: Calculus of Variations and Transforms*
· Calculus of Variations
· Z-Transform
*Audience:* Mathematics,Common to all branches,RTU


----------



## Poisoner (26 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Post-Tensioning Tendon Installation and Grouting Manual[/h] 

```
[url=http://adf.ly/3Wol4][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?nzmvqui8inwe4[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*













\t pM u ): agraphCxSpMiddle, li.MsoListParagraphCxSpMiddle, div.MsoListParagraphCxSpMiddle {mso-style-priority:34; mso-style-unhide:no; mso-style-qformat:yes; mso-style-type:export-only; margin-top:0cm; margin-right:0cm; margin-bottom:0cm; margin-left:36.0pt; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-add-space:auto; line-height:115%; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:11.0pt; font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; mso-fareast-font-family:Calibri; mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman";} p.MsoListParagraphCxSpLast, li.MsoListParagraphCxSpLast, div.MsoListParagraphCxSpLast {mso-style-priority:34; mso-style-unhide:no; mso-style-qformat:yes; mso-style-type:export-only; margin-top:0cm; margin-right:0cm; margin-bottom:10.0pt; margin-left:36.0pt; mso-add-space:auto; line-height:115%; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:11.0pt; font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; mso-fareast-font-family:Calibri; mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman";} span.Heading3Char {mso-style-name:"Heading 3 Char"; mso-style-priority:9; mso-style-unhide:no; mso-style-locked:yes; mso-style-link:"Heading 3"; mso-bidi-font-size:13.0pt; font-family:"Arial","sans-serif"; mso-bidi-font-family:Arial; color:#C00000; font-weight:bold;} .MsoChpDefault {mso-style-type:export-only; mso-default-props:yes; font-size:10.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; mso-bidi-font-size:10.0pt;} @page WordSection1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:72.0pt 72.0pt 72.0pt 72.0pt; mso-header-margin:36.0pt; mso-footer-margin:36.0pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.WordSection1 {page:WordSection1;} /* List Definitions */ @list l0 {mso-list-id:1271359761; mso-list-template-ids:-286725918;} @list l0:level1 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:36.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Symbol;} @list l0:level2 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text; mso-level-tab-stop:72.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Courier New"; mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @list l0:level3 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:108.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Wingdings;} @list l0:level4 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:144.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Wingdings;} @list l0:level5 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:180.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Wingdings;} @list l0:level6 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:216.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Wingdings;} @list l0:level7 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:252.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Wingdings;} @list l0:level8 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:288.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Wingdings;} @list l0:level9 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:324.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Wingdings;} @list l1 {mso-list-id:1521817388; mso-list-template-ids:878224370;} @list l1:level1 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:36.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Symbol;} @list l1:level2 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text; mso-level-tab-stop:72.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Courier New"; mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @list l1:level3 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:108.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Wingdings;} @list l1:level4 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:144.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Wingdings;} @list l1:level5 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:180.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Wingdings;} @list l1:level6 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:216.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Wingdings;} @list l1:level7 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:252.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Wingdings;} @list l1:level8 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:288.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Wingdings;} @list l1:level9 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:324.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Wingdings;} @list l2 {mso-list-id:1545094628; mso-list-template-ids:286942834;} @list l2:level1 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:36.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Symbol;} @list l2:level2 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text; mso-level-tab-stop:72.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Courier New"; mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @list l2:level3 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:108.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Wingdings;} @list l2:level4 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:144.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Wingdings;} @list l2:level5 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:180.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Wingdings;} @list l2:level6 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:216.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Wingdings;} @list l2:level7 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:252.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Wingdings;} @list l2:level8 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:288.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Wingdings;} @list l2:level9 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:324.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Wingdings;} @list l3 {mso-list-id:1971588753; mso-list-template-ids:149872632;} @list l3:level1 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:36.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Symbol;} @list l3:level2 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text; mso-level-tab-stop:72.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Courier New"; mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @list l3:level3 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:108.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Wingdings;} @list l3:level4 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:144.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Wingdings;} @list l3:level5 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:180.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Wingdings;} @list l3:level6 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:216.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Wingdings;} @list l3:level7 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:252.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Wingdings;} @list l3:level8 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:288.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Wingdings;} @list l3:level9 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:324.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Wingdings;} @list l4 {mso-list-id:1998801376; mso-list-template-ids:-938816176;} @list l4:level1 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:36.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Symbol;} @list l4:level2 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text; mso-level-tab-stop:72.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Courier New"; mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @list l4:level3 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:108.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Wingdings;} @list l4:level4 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:144.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Wingdings;} @list l4:level5 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:180.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Wingdings;} @list l4:level6 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:216.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Wingdings;} @list l4:level7 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:252.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Wingdings;} @list l4:level8 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:288.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Wingdings;} @list l4:level9 {mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:; mso-level-tab-stop:324.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; mso-ansi-font-size:10.0pt; font-family:Wingdings;} ol {margin-bottom:0cm;} ul {margin-bottom:0cm;} -->[h=3]Advanced Mathematics[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3WoEY][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?z4s1ezjp8z53c[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

*About the Book:**About the Book:*
This book *`Advanced Mathematics`* is primarily designed for B.Tech., IV Semester (EE and EC branch) students of Rajasthan Technical University. The subject matter is discussed in a lucid manner. The discussion is covered in five units: *Unit I:* deals with Numerical Analysis, *Unit-II:* gives different aspects of Numerical Analysis, *Unit-III:* Special Function, *Unit-IV:*Statistics and Probability, Calculus of Variation and Transforms are discussed in *Unit V:*

All the theoretical concepts are explained through solved examples. Besides, a large number of unsolved problems on each topic are given for practice. The present matter can be useful for engineering students of all Indian universities.

*About the Author:* 
*Professor C.B. Gupta,* a faculty of Mathematics at Birla Institute of Technology and Science (BITS), Pilani (Rajasthan) obtained his M.Sc. and Ph.D. degrees from Kurukshetra University, Kurukshetra (Haryana). His areas of specialization are Applied Statistics and Operations Research and a large number of students have submitted their Thesis and Dissertations on these topics. He has about 20 years of teaching experience of Graduate and Postgraduate classes. He has a number of research papers and books to his credit. He is also member of different committees of various Universities and Institutions.


*Mr. Ajender Kumar Malik* is presently working as a faculty in Department of Mathematics, BK Birla Institute of Engineering and Technology, Pilani (Rajasthan). He obtained his Master degree in Mathematics from Gurukula Kangari University, Haridwar (Uttarakhand) and submitted his Ph.D. thesis in inventory control at C.C.S. University, Meerut (U.P.). His areas of interest are inventory control and supply chain management. He has more than 4 years of teaching experience of Graduate and Postgraduate classes. He has a number of research papers and books to his credit.


*Dr. Vipin Kumar* is currently faculty of Mathematics at BK Birla Institute of Engineering and Technology, Pilani (Rajasthan). He obtained his M.Sc. and Ph.D. degrees from C.C.S. University, Meerut (U.P.). His areas of interest are operations research and supply chain management. He has about 14 years of teaching experience of Graduate and Postgraduate classes. He has published a number of research papers in national and international journals of repute and is the author/co-author of four books.

*Contents:*
*Unit I : Numerical Analysis-I*
· Calculus of Finite Differences
· Interpolation
· Solution of Linear Simultaneous Equations
· Solution of Algebraic and Transcendental Equations
· Curve Fitting
*Unit II : Numerical Analysis-II*
· Numerical Differentiation
· Numerical Integration
· Ordinary Differential Equations of First Order
· Difference Equations
*Unit III : Special function*
· Bessel`s Functions
· Legendre`s Functions
*Unit IV : Statistics and Probability*
· Theory of Probability
· Theoretical Distributions
· Correlation and Regression
*Unit V: Calculus of Variations and Transforms*
· Calculus of Variations
· Z-Transform
*Audience:* Mathematics,Common to all branches,RTU


----------



## Poisoner (26 أكتوبر 2012)

*Introduction to Marine Engineering*







```
[URL="http://adf.ly/3WoyZ"][B]http://www.mediafire.com/?8s6asqjtofluo[/B][/URL]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]PCI Design Handbook: Precast and Prestressed Concrete, Sixth Edition, 2004[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3WpDj][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?6h2r5s80s0bmq[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

*Description:* Published by the Precast/Prestressed Concrete Institute, this Handbook has been revised to reflect recent changes in the building codes and standards issued by ASCE, ACI and IBC. These changes are the most significant in 40 years according to some code experts. Practicing structural engineers and architects must keep up with these changes. The Sixth Edition of the _PCI Design Handbook_ (MNL-120-04) on precast and prestressed concrete provides easy-to-follow design procedures, newly formatted numerical examples, and both new and updated design aids using ASCE 7-02, ACI 318-02, the third edition of the AISC Steel Manual and IBC 2003.
The Sixth Edition also includes new and updated information on:
> 15 Foot Wide Double Tee Load Tables
> Seismic Design
> Torsion and Shear Design
> Load and Resistance Factors
> Headed Stud Connection Design
> Fire Resistance


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]PCI Manual for the Design of Hollow Core Slabs[/h]



















*http://www.mediafire.com/?bbu8463ujyctw**

Mediafire unlock password: nhawe
angesu� eSP� ��� ion of the PCI Design Handbook (MNL-120-04) on precast and prestressed concrete provides easy-to-follow design procedures, newly formatted numerical examples, and both new and updated design aids using ASCE 7-02, ACI 318-02, the third edition of the AISC Steel Manual and IBC 2003.
The Sixth Edition also includes new and updated information on:
> 15 Foot Wide Double Tee Load Tables
> Seismic Design
> Torsion and Shear Design
> Load and Resistance Factors
> Headed Stud Connection Design
> Fire Resistance*


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Steel Designers Handbook 7th Ed[/h]
_Branko E. Gorenc__ , A. Syam , Ron Tinyou , _
9780868405735, UNSW Press, July 2005, 424pp, PB , 250x170mm
Availability: Plenty 
Price: AUD$85.00 (AUD$77.27 ex-tax) NZD$119.00
Booksellers Discount Code: Text 







```
[url=http://adf.ly/3Wpoa][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?aw3trghezoxhhc3[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*
The seventh edition of _Steel Designers' Handbook_ is fully revised and covers the extensive revision of the 'loading code', which is renamed as Structural Design Actions Standard, General Principals, AS/NZ 1170 and its companion parts, 1170.1 to 1170.3.
The volume of revisions and new terminology necessitated the first three chapters to be substantially rewritten.
This edition is based on AS 4100: 1998, which incorporates revisions to the original 1990 edition.
The book has five major objectives:
1. Introduce the main concepts of the design in steel
2. Describe the limit states method of design
3. Provide added background to AS 4100: 1998
4. Demonstrate the methods of calculating the capacities of structural elements
5. Illustrate the calculations by means of working examples.
CONTENTS Preface; Ch. 1 Introduction; Ch. 2 Material & Design Requirements; Ch. 3 Design Actions; Ch. 4 Structural Analysis; Ch.5 Beams and Girders; Ch.6 Design of Compression Members; Ch.7 Tension Members; Ch. 8 Connections; Ch. 9 Plastic Design; Ch. 10 Structural Framing; App. A Standards & codes & Bibliography; App. B Elastic Design Method; App. C Design Aids.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Plastic Analysis and Design of Steel Structures[/h] 














```
[url=http://adf.ly/3Wq38][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?7m630m3bqu32y[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

*By* *M. Bill Wong*, Senior Lecturer, Department of Civil Engineering, Monash University, Australia

*Description*
The plastic analysis method has been used extensively by engineers for designing steel structures. Simpler structures can be analyzed using the basic virtual work formulation, but more complex frames are evaluated with specialist computer software. This new book sets out a method for carrying out plastic analysis of complex structures without the need for specialist tools. The book provides an introduction to the use of linear programming techniques for plastic analysis. This powerful and advanced method for plastic analysis is important in an automated computational environment, in particular for non-linear structural analysis. A detailed comparison between the design codes for the United States and Australia and the emerging European Eurocodes enables practising engineers to understand the issues involved in plastic design procedures and the limitations imposed by this design method.

*Audience: *
Practising engineers, undergraduate and postgraduate students, lecturers,researchers in civil and structural engineering disciplines.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Steel Designers' Manual - 6th Edition[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3WqLL][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?brv16hl6ov3in[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

[h=3]Product details[/h]· *Paperback:* 1368 pages
· *Publisher:* Wiley-Blackwell; 6th Edition edition (21 April 2005)
· *Language* English
[h=3]Product Description[/h][h=3]Review[/h]′Steel Designers’ Manual is a must for anyone involved in steel design.′
–*Journal of Constructional Steel Research*
′gives an excellent background to the use of structural steel in its many forms … of interest to both students and practitioners alike′
–*New Steel Construction*
′gives a lucid presentation of the behaviour and design of steel structures … a worthwhile addition for many design office libraries′
–*Construct in Steel (Australia)*
[h=3]Product Description[/h]This classic manual on structural steel design provides a major source of reference for structural engineers and fabricators working with the leading construction material. Based fully on the concepts of limit state design, the manual has been revised to take account of the 2000 revisions to BS 5950. It also looks at new developments in structural steel, environmental issues and outlines the main requirements of the Eurocode on structural steel.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Handbook of Structural Steel Connection Design Details - Akbar R Tamboli[/h]











```
[url=http://adf.ly/3WrCo][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?nvmamrcsc2fck[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Author(s): Akbar R. Tamboli
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional
Date : 1999-04-15
ISBN-10 : 0070614970

Gain access to the expertise of the top LRFD designers working today–with this superlative book and CD-ROM package

This book not not only gives you the best and latest methods in connection design, it supplies fabricated examples on the CD-ROM that you can use for instant application and configuration of your own designs. Featuring a broad range of design methods and details, the Handbook demonstrates the newest techniques and materials in welded jointdesign and production…seismically resistant connnections…partially restrained connections…steel decks…inspection and quality control…and more.

You get the newest connection designs based on load and resistance factor AISC design methods; special methods for seismic connection design; new material on fracture and fatigue design; improved methods of connection force analysis for various structures; 400 illustrations that show you how to do the job right; and much more.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Joints in Steel Construction - Moment Connections[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3Wrg6][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?guxgd99xfnzdd[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*
Published by:
The Steel Construction Institute
Silwood Park
Ascot
Berks SL5 7QN
Tel: 01344 623345
Fax: 01344 622944
In association witli:
The British Constructional Steelwork Association Limited
4 Whitehall Court, Westminster, London SW1A2ES
© Crown Copyright 1995. Published by permission of the Controller of HMSO
Apart from any fair dealing for the purposes of research or private study or criticism or review,
as permitted under the Copyright Designs and Patents Act, 1988, this publication may not be
reproduced, stored, or transmitted, in any form or by any means, without the prior permission
in writing of the publishers, or in the case of reprographic reproduction only in accordance with
terms of the licences issued by the UK Copyright Licensing Agency, or in accordance with the
terms of licences issued by the appropriate Reproduction Rights Organisation outside the UK.
Enquiries concerning reproduction outside the terms stated here should be sent to the publishers.
The Steel Construction Institute, at the address given on the title page.
Although care has been to ensure, to the best of our knowledge, that all data and information
contained herein are accurate to the extent that they relate to either matters of fact or accepted
practice or matters of opinion at the time of publication, The Steel Construction Institute, The
British Constructional Steelwork Association Limited, The Building Research Establishment, the
authors and the reviewers assume no responsibility for any errors in or misinterpretations of such data
and/or information or any loss or damage arising from or related to their use.
Publications supplied to Members of the Institute at a discount are not for resale by them.
Publication Number: 207/95
ISBN1 85942 018 4
British Library Cataloguing-in-Publication Data.
A catalogue record for this book is available from the British Library.
Reprinted October 1996, January 1997, March 1997 (with amendments)


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Structural analysis - eighth edition - by: r. C. Hibbeler, 2011[/h]Pre ntice Ha ll | 2011 | ISBN: 013257053X | 720 pages | PDF | 38.1 Mb
















```
[url=http://adf.ly/3WuHd][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?lhdv36m9z869a[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Structural Analysis, 8e, provides readers with a clear and thorough presentation of the theory and application of structural analysis as it applies to trusses, beams, and frames. Emphasis is placed on teaching readers to both model and analyze a structure. Procedures for Analysis, Hibbeler's problem solving methodologies, provides readers with a logical, orderly method to follow when applying theory.
Righ0� raP� p� outside the UK.
Enquiries concerning reproduction outside the terms stated here should be sent to the publishers.
The Steel Construction Institute, at the address given on the title page.
Although care has been to ensure, to the best of our knowledge, that all data and information
contained herein are accurate to the extent that they relate to either matters of fact or accepted
practice or matters of opinion at the time of publication, The Steel Construction Institute, The
British Constructional Steelwork Association Limited, The Building Research Establishment, the
authors and the reviewers assume no responsibility for any errors in or misinterpretations of such data
and/or information or any loss or damage arising from or related to their use.
Publications supplied to Members of the Institute at a discount are not for resale by them.
Publication Number: 207/95
ISBN1 85942 018 4
British Library Cataloguing-in-Publication Data.
A catalogue record for this book is available from the British Library.
Reprinted October 1996, January 1997, March 1997 (with amendments)


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Structural Engineering Handbook - Wai-Fah, Chen [CRC Press 1999] v3[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3WsRk][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?0qdiekb1oshls[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*
orm�S IGP� p� e0.upanh.com/b3.s10.d3/ce09ec5f5839f65d3ac3ed6a89aa4ac7_37419010.1bfa754cbdf429310f0eb18412111426.png[/IMG]


```
[url=http://adf.ly/3WuHd][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?lhdv36m9z869a[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Structural Analysis, 8e, provides readers with a clear and thorough presentation of the theory and application of structural analysis as it applies to trusses, beams, and frames. Emphasis is placed on teaching readers to both model and analyze a structure. Procedures for Analysis, Hibbeler's problem solving methodologies, provides readers with a logical, orderly method to follow when applying theory.
Righ0� raP� p� outside the UK.
Enquiries concerning reproduction outside the terms stated here should be sent to the publishers.
The Steel Construction Institute, at the address given on the title page.
Although care has been to ensure, to the best of our knowledge, that all data and information
contained herein are accurate to the extent that they relate to either matters of fact or accepted
practice or matters of opinion at the time of publication, The Steel Construction Institute, The
British Constructional Steelwork Association Limited, The Building Research Establishment, the
authors and the reviewers assume no responsibility for any errors in or misinterpretations of such data
and/or information or any loss or damage arising from or related to their use.
Publications supplied to Members of the Institute at a discount are not for resale by them.
Publication Number: 207/95
ISBN1 85942 018 4
British Library Cataloguing-in-Publication Data.
A catalogue record for this book is available from the British Library.
Reprinted October 1996, January 1997, March 1997 (with amendments)


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]The Civil Engineering Handbook, Second Edition (New Directions in Civil Engineering)[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3WseW][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?2haryvqgq303c[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

[h=3]Book Description[/h]ISBN-10:* 0849309581 *| ISBN-13:* 978-0849309588* | Publication Date: *August 29, 2002* | Edition: *2*
First published in 1995, the award-winning Civil Engineering Handbook soon became known as the field's definitive reference. To retain its standing as a complete, authoritative resource, the editors have incorporated into this edition the many changes in techniques, tools, and materials that over the last seven years have found their way into civil engineering research and practice.

The Civil Engineering Handbook, Second Edition is more comprehensive than ever. You'll find new, updated, and expanded coverage in every section. In fact, more than 1/3 of the handbook is new or substantially revised. In particular you'll find increased focus on computing reflecting the rapid advances in computer technology that has revolutionized many aspects of civil engineering.

You'll use it as a survey of the field, you'll use it to explore a particular subject, but most of all you'll use The Civil Engineering Handbook to answer the problems, questions, and conundrums you encounter in practice.

[h=3]Product Details[/h]Hardcover: 2904 pages
Publisher: CRC Press; 2 edition (August 29, 2002)
Language: English


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Examples in Structural Analysis[/h]







```
[url=http://adf.ly/3Wsy7][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?nykpczuy5y2oln[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

[h=3]Product details[/h]· *Paperback:* 720 pages
· *Publisher:* Taylor & Francis; New Ed edition (17 Aug 2006)
· *Language* English
[h=3]Product Description[/h][h=3]Review[/h]'The strength of this book is in the number of worked examples; these are extremely well presented with plenty of useful information both on how they have been solved and the results of the analysis.
I am sure that this is a book that will prove useful as an additional resource for both students and lecturers. Those in the design office responsible for structural analysis and design may also find it a useful reference book.'
Ian May, _Structures & Buildings_
[h=3]Product Description[/h]Structural analysis is a core subject for civil and structural engineering undergraduates, and a challenging one. This new textbook provides a comprehensive and extensive collection of worked examples, showing students how to analyze different types of structures.
Each of the principal analysis techniques inherent in the design process are summarized and their uses are illustrated using numerous, fully worked and graded examples of international application, since it is not dependent on design codes. Where appropriate, detailed mathematical concepts are explained and integrated within the text.
With an uncommonly broad scope and an easy-to-follow step-by-step approach, this key text is ideal for first to final year students on civil/structural engineering, building and architecture courses as well as a practical reference for practising consultants, contractors and architects.
[h=3]About the Author[/h]*William M. C. McKenzie* is a Teaching Fellow at Napier University, Edinburgh, and has been actively involved in teaching, consultancy and research for more than twenty five years. He is also the author of four design textbooks.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Structural Anlysis in Theory and Practice[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3Wt7W][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?dnclx5pewp5yn[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

[h=3]Book Description[/h]ISBN-10:* 1856175502 *| ISBN-13:* 978-1856175500* | Publication Date: *December 26, 2008*
Structural Analysis Rules of Thumb provides a comprehensive review of the classical methods of structural analysis and also the recent advances in computer applications. The prefect guide for the Professional Engineer's exam, Williams covers principles of structural analysis to advanced concepts. Methods of analysis are presented in a concise and direct manner and the different methods of approach to a problem are illustrated by specific examples. In addition, the book include the clear and concise approach to the subject and the focus on the most direct solution to a problem. Numerous worked examples are provided to consolidate the readers? understanding of the topics.

Structural Analysis Rules of Thumb is perfect for anyone who wishes to have handy reference filled with equations, calculations and modeling instructions as well as candidates studying for professional engineering registration examinations. It will also serve as a refresher course and reference manual for practicing engineers. Registered professional engineers and registered structural

Numerous worked examples are provided to consolidate the readers? understanding of the topics
Comprehensive coverage of the whole field of structural analysis
Supplementary problems are given at the end of each chapter with answers provided at the end of the book
Realistic situations encountered in practice and test the reader's ability to apply the concepts presented in the chapter
Classical methods of structural analysis and also the recent advances in computer applications


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Stress, Strain, and Structural Dynamics: An Interactive Handbook of Formulas, Solutions, and MATLAB Toolboxes[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3WtG2][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?i7xh0eg6q8z1a[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

[h=3]Book Description[/h]ISBN-10:* 0127877673 *| ISBN-13:* 978-0127877679* | Publication Date: *March 11, 2005*
Stress, Strain, and Structural Dynamics is a comprehensive and definitive reference to statics and dynamics of solids and structures, including mechanics of materials, structural mechanics, elasticity, rigid-body dynamics, vibrations, structural dynamics, and structural controls. This text integrates the development of fundamental theories, formulas and mathematical models with user-friendly interactive computer programs, written in the powerful and popular MATLAB. This unique merger of technical referencing and interactive computing allows instant solution of a variety of engineering problems, and in-depth exploration of the physics of deformation, stress and motion by analysis, simulation, graphics, and animation.

This book is ideal for both professionals and students dealing with aerospace, mechanical, and civil engineering, as well as naval architecture, biomechanics, robotics, and mechtronics. For engineers and specialists, the book is a valuable resource and handy design tool in research and development. For engineering students at both undergraduate and graduate levels, the book serves as a useful study guide and powerful learning aid in many courses. And for instructors, the book offers an easy and efficient approach to curriculum development and teaching innovation.

* Combines knowledge of solid mechanics--including
both statics and dynamics, with relevant
mathematical physics and offers a viable solution
scheme.
* Will help the reader better integrate and
understand the physical principles of classical
mechanics, the applied mathematics of solid
mechanics, and computer methods.
* The Matlab programs will allow professional
engineers to develop a wider range of complex
engineering analytical problems, using closed-
solution methods to test against numerical and
other open-ended methods.
* Allows for solution of higher order problems at
earlier engineering level than traditional textbook
approaches.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Handbook of Civil Engineering Calculations (2nd Edition)[/h]Edited by: Hicks, Tyler G. © 2007 McGraw-Hill






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3WtUg][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?av0vqjauh7woz[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

*Handbook of Civil Engineering Calculations is now revised and updated with over 500 key calculations that show you exactly how to compute the desired values for a particular design-going quickly from data to finished result. ..
Handbook of Civil Engineering Calculations, 2e, lets you handle all of these design calculations quickly-and more importantly, correctly...
.*
*· Updated calculation procedures using the latest applicable design codes for *
[h=3]Contents[/h]
Chapter 1
STRUCTURAL STEEL ENGINEERING AND DESIGN
Chapter 2
REINFORCED AND PRESTRESSED CONCRETE ENGINEERING AND DESIGN
Chapter 3
TIMBER ENGINEERING
Chapter 4
SOIL MECHANICS
Chapter 5
SURVEYING, ROUTE DESIGN, AND HIGHWAY BRIDGES
Chapter 6
FLUID MECHANICS, PUMPS, PIPING, AND HYDRO POWER
Chapter 7
WATER-SUPPLY AND STORM-WATER SYSTEM DESIGN
Chapter 8
SANITARY WASTEWATER TREATMENT AND CONTROL
Chapter 9
ENGINEERING ECONOMICS


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Theory of Elastic Stability by Timoshenko & Gere[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3WtjJ][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?a65nri8jxejqf[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*
Why is it so crucial to understand about *theory of elastic stability*? Because we can determine stability loss with right approaches at the equilibrium condition of building structures. The methods and techniques to formulate the deformation of structures, including inertia force on elastic body and constrain through displacement of characteristic point in system.
To get better understanding of elastic stability of large structures, it is highly recommended to read helpful reference, _*Theory of Elastic Stability*_ textbook as guide for helping you to analyze elastic stability problems with proper analytical formulas. The author, Stephen P. Timoshenko explains basic ideas of theory of elastic stability by using real world examples with certain restrictions and assumptions.
*Theory of Elastic Stability book* consists wide range explanation of theories and applications, including 2D and 3D analysis for determining critical load that may cause by torsion, stress, strain, and force based on energy criterion. This civil engineering book is addressed for whoever wants to understand well about elastic stability of building structures, particularly for experienced students and professionals.
*Theory of Elastic Stability*
Stephen P. Timoshenko and James M. Gere
Dover Publications; 2 edition


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Structural Design for Architecture[/h]*By Angus J. macdonald*






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3XjoA][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?d1w5xzz7mb62s[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

[h=3]Book Description[/h]Publication Date: *November 19, 1997*
Following on from the author's first book, Structure and Architecture, this book is concerned with the preliminary stages of the design of structures for buildings and deals with the issues involved in structural decision making at a strategic level.

It is intended principally for use by students of architecture and will provide them with the information required to make sensible choices on the structural aspects of architectural design. The topics covered in the book include choice of structural
material, the determination of the form and geometry of structures, the integration of the structure with other aspects of architectural design and the preliminary allocation of dimensions to the principal structural elements. It is essentially a
non-mathematical treatment. Calculation procedures are reduced to the minimum compatible with achieving a meaningful approximation to the required member dimension.

Provides information which will be directly applicable to strategic decision making in relation to architectural form.

Deals with all basic types of structure in the four principal structural materials of steel, concrete, masonry and timber.

Comprehensively illustrated and presents information in a format which is readily accessible.

[h=3]Editorial Reviews[/h][h=3]Review[/h]' For use by students of architecture and will provide them with the
information required to make sensible choices on the structural aspects of
architectural design'


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Corrosion of Reinforcement in Concrete: Mechanisms, Monitoring, Inhibitors and Rehabilitation Techniques[/h][h=3][/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3Xjl9][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?rlk5e9rgaghtu[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

M. Raupach, B. Elsener, R. Polder, J. Mietz
# Hardcover: 312 pages
# Publisher: CRC Press; 1 edition (December 13, 2006)
# Language: English
# ISBN-10: 142004401X
# ISBN-13: 9781420044010
Bookmark PDF|RAR 7.59|6.04 MB


Product Description:
Summarizing some of the most significant research and its implications, this book begins by reviewing findings from various experiments designed to test the corrosion rate of metals induced by a range of factors. Later chapters discuss techniques for monitoring and testing for corrosion. The book concludes by assessing important methods of prevention, including corrosion inhibitors, protective coatings and electrochemical methods for protection, together with rehabilitation procedures for susceptible structures. Filled with practical examples and written by a distinguished team of experts, the book is an essential reference.
� h ��� �2� member dimension.

Provides information which will be directly applicable to strategic decision making in relation to architectural form.

Deals with all basic types of structure in the four principal structural materials of steel, concrete, masonry and timber.

Comprehensively illustrated and presents information in a format which is readily accessible.

[h=3]Editorial Reviews[/h][h=3]Review[/h]' For use by students of architecture and will provide them with the
information required to make sensible choices on the structural aspects of
architectural design'


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Fire Safety and Concrete Structures[/h]*Author: Ir. J.F. Denoël | Size: 3.7 MB | Format: PDF | Publisher: Federation of Belgian Cement Industry | Year: 2007 | pages: 90 | ISBN: 2960043030*






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3XjhW][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?3qb8ex5a93ds4[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

The document:
- introduces the basic concepts used to discuss fire and fire safety;
- describes the notion of fire risk;
- demystifies terms such as active protection and “Fire Safety Engineering”;
- puts the regulations into context;
- describes the behaviour of concrete and steel materials during and after a fire;
- shows that concrete integrated into a structure in the form of reinforced concrete, prestressed concrete or masonry gives such structures remarkable fire resistance and good prospects for renovation after fire.
@� mtP� p� revention, including corrosion inhibitors, protective coatings and electrochemical methods for protection, together with rehabilitation procedures for susceptible structures. Filled with practical examples and written by a distinguished team of experts, the book is an essential reference.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Design, Production and Placement of Self-Consolidating Concrete: Proceedings of SCC2010[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3XlGW][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?dx031bdq6ctr9[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Design, Production and Placement of Self-Consolidating Concrete: Proceedings of SCC2010, Montreal, Canada, September 26-29, 2010 (RILEM Bookseries)
By Kamal Henri Khayat, Dimitri Feys

* Publisher: Springer
* Number Of Pages: 453
* Publication Date: 2010-08-29
* ISBN-10 / ASIN: 9048196639
* ISBN-13 / EAN: 9789048196630

Product Description:

The Sixth International RILEM Symposium on SCC and the Fourth North-American Conference on the Design and Use of SCC were held on Sept 26-29, 2010 in Montreal, Quebec, Canada. Approximately 130 papers were presented at the general sessions in addition to other papers discussed during the poster session. The main purpose of this conference was to bring together representatives from industry
, universities, and government agencies to present the latest information on the science and technology of SCC and to discuss research needs and market acceptance of this evolving technology. The RILEM series of symposia started in 1999 in Stockholm, followed by Tokyo in 2001, Reykjavik in 2003, Chicago in 2005, and Ghent in 2007. The North-American Conference on the Design and Use of SCC was held in Chicago in 2002, 2005, and 2008. Both series of conferences enjoyed great success with a steadily increasing number of papers, participants, and interest from across globe.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=2]Supervision of Concrete Construction[/h][h=3]By J. Richardson[/h][h=3]Supervision of Concrete Construction – Vol. 1[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3XliY][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?pkaafr9a0pi4cs[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

[h=3]Supervision of Concrete Construction – Vol. 2[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3XmDU][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?tiktjmc4cziem[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Concrete Solutions[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3XmHC][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?j036b4d5gfoh5[/b][/url]
```
 
[h=3]RAR password: KCivilEA[/h]
Michael Grantham, Carmelo Majorana, Valentina Salomoni, "Concrete Solutions"
CRC | 2009 | ISBN: 0415550823 | 480 pages | PDF | 11,4 MB

Concrete repair continues to be a subject of major interest to engineers and technologists worldwide. The concrete repair budget for the UK alone currently runs at some UKP 220 per annum. Some estimates have indicated that, worldwide, in 2010 the expenditure for maintenance and repair work will represent about 85% of the total expenditure in the construction field. It has been forecast that, in the same year in the USA, 50 billion dollars will be spent just for the restoration of deteriorated bridges and viaducts.

An understanding of the latest techniques in repair and testing and inspection is thus crucial to the international construction industry. This book, with contributions from 34 countries, brings together the best in research, practical application, strategy and theory relating to concrete repair, testing and inspection, fire damage, composites and electro-chemical repair.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Concrete Folded Plate Roofs[/h]By C. Wilby PhD BSc CEng FICE FIStructE







```
[url=http://adf.ly/3XmKO][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?30ieaeoka9bl3[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

* Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann
* Number Of Pages: 308
* Publication Date: 1998-01-07
* ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0340662662
* ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780340662663

Product Description:

Concrete folded plate roofs used to cover large open expanses of space can pose complex design problems soluble only through detailed mathematical analysis. This book introduces the engineer to practical schemes and practicalities, and goes on to provide multitudes of useful design tables, which allow linear interpolation, for a large range of various schemes of folded plate roofs to help the engineer with his designs. Design examples using both SI and USA (British Imperial) units are provided using these tables.

Review

... provides technical schemes and practicalities and features useful design tables.,Concrete International, ... an excellent discussion of the theory... exceptionally thorough... some splendid photographs.,Architectural Science Review, provides technical schemes and practicalitites and features useful design tables,Concrete International


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Examples for the Design of Structural Concrete With Strut-And-Tie Models[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3XmcA][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?pp26e4z6zup4c[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Examples for the Design of Structural Concrete With Strut-And-Tie Models
Publisher: Amer Concrete Inst | ISBN: 0870310860 | edition 2002 | File type: PDF | 250 pages | 18,1 mb
Examples for the Design of Structural Concrete With Strut-And-Tie Models by Amer Concrete Inst
rma�{ daP� p� ck password: *nhawe*

* Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann
* Number Of Pages: 308
* Publication Date: 1998-01-07
* ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0340662662
* ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780340662663

Product Description:

Concrete folded plate roofs used to cover large open expanses of space can pose complex design problems soluble only through detailed mathematical analysis. This book introduces the engineer to practical schemes and practicalities, and goes on to provide multitudes of useful design tables, which allow linear interpolation, for a large range of various schemes of folded plate roofs to help the engineer with his designs. Design examples using both SI and USA (British Imperial) units are provided using these tables.

Review

... provides technical schemes and practicalities and features useful design tables.,Concrete International, ... an excellent discussion of the theory... exceptionally thorough... some splendid photographs.,Architectural Science Review, provides technical schemes and practicalitites and features useful design tables,Concrete International


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Concrete Pavement Design, Construction, and Performance[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3Xmyc][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?z9eu8di9tm7e7[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

[h=3]Book Description[/h]ISBN-10:* 0415409705 *| ISBN-13:* 978-0415409704* | Publication Date: *October 30, 2007*
Addressing the interactions between the different design and construction variables and techniques this book illustrates best practices for constructing economical, long life concrete pavements.
The book proceeds in much the same way as a pavement construction project. First, different alternatives for concrete pavement solutions are outlined. The desired performance and behaviour parameters are identified. Next, appropriate materials are outlined and the most suitable concrete proportions determined. The design can be completed, and then the necessary construction steps for translating the design into a durable facility are carried out. Although the focus reflects highways as the most common application, special features of airport, industrial, and light duty pavements are also addressed.
Use is made of modeling and performance tools such as HIPERPAV and LTPP to illustrate behavior and performance, along with some case studies. As concrete pavements are more complex than they seem, and the costs of mistakes or of over-design can be high, this is a valuable book for engineers in both the public and private sectors.
[h=3]Editorial Reviews[/h][h=3]About the Author[/h]*Norbert Delatte* is an Associate Professor at Cleveland State University. He is the former chairman of American Concrete Institute Committee 325 on Concrete Pavements and a founding member of Committee 327 on Roller Compacted Concrete Pavements and Committee 522 Pervious Concrete. He is also the Editor of ASCE’s Journal of Professional Issues in Engineering Education and Practice.
[h=3]Product Details[/h]

*Hardcover:* 392 pages
*Publisher:* Spon Press (October 30, 2007)
Language: *English*


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]300 solved problems soil/rock mechanics and foundation engineering[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3Xn5P][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?fy2x8xfaap8l6[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Chapter 1 Soil Exploration
Chapter 2 Phase Relations of Soil
Chapter 3 Classification of Soils and Rocks
Chapter 4 Compaction and Soil Improvement
Chapter 5 Permeability of Soils
Chapter 6 Seepage and Flow-nets
Chapter 7 Effective Stresses and Pore Water Pressure
Chapter 8 Dams and Levees
Chapter 9 Stresses in Soil Masses
Chapter 10 Elastic Settlements
Chapter 11 Plastic Settlements
Chapter 12 Shear Strength of Soils
Chapter 13 Slope Stability
Chapter 14 Statistical Analysis of Soils
Chapter 15 Lateral Pressures from Soils
Chapter 16 Braced Cuts for Excavations
Chapter 17 Bearing Capacity of Soils
Chapter 18 Shallow Foundations
Chapter 19 Combined Footings
Chapter 20 Mat Foundations
Chapter 21 Deep Foundations - Single Piles
Chapter 22 Deep Foundations - Pile Groups and Caps
Chapter 23 Deep Foundations: Lateral Loads
Chapter 24 Reinforced Concrete Retaining Walls and Bridge Abutments
Chapter 25 Steel Sheet Pile Retaining Walls
Chapter 26 MSE (Mechanically Stabilized Earth) Walls


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Reinforced Concrete Design of Tall Buildings[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3XnHf][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?8q87mqlko5c7o[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

*Bungale S. Taranath, "Reinforced Concrete Design of Tall Buildings" *
CRC Press | 2009 | ISBN: 143980480X | 1024 pages | PDF | 31,5 MB
An exploration of the world of concrete as it applies to the construction of buildings, Reinforced Concrete Design of Tall Buildings provides a practical perspective on all aspects of reinforced concrete used in the design of structures, with particular focus on tall and ultra-tall buildings. Written by Dr. Bungale S. Taranath, this work explains the fundamental principles and state-of-the-art technologies required to build vertical structures as sound as they are eloquent. Dozens of cases studies of tall buildings throughout the world, many designed by Dr. Taranath, provide in-depth insight on why and how specific structural system choices are made.

The book bridges the gap between two approaches: one based on intuitive skills and experience and the other based on computer skills and analytical techniques. Examining the results when experiential intuition marries unfathomable precision, this book discusses:

The latest building codes, including ASCE/SEI 7-05, IBC-06/09, ACI 318-05/08, and ASCE/SEI 41-06 Recent developments in studies of seismic vulnerability and retrofit design Earthquake hazard mitigation technology, including seismic base isolation, passive energy dissipation, and damping systems Lateral bracing concepts and gravity-resisting systems Performance based design trends Dynamic response spectrum and equivalent lateral load procedures

Using realistic examples throughout, Dr. Taranath shows how to create sound, cost-efficient high rise structures. His lucid and thorough explanations provide the tools required to derive systems that gracefully resist the battering forces of nature while addressing the specific needs of building owners, developers, and architects. The book is packed with broad-ranging material from fundamental principles to the state-of-the-art technologies and includes techniques thoroughly developed to be highly adaptable. Offering complete guidance, instructive examples, and color illustrations, the author develops several approaches for designing tall buildings. He demonstrates the benefits of blending imaginative problem solving and rational analysis for creating better structural systems.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Design of Prestressed Concrete Structures, 3rd Edition[/h]T. Y. Lin, A. P. Burns (Univ. of Texas at Austin)
Wiley | 1981 | ISBN: 0471018988 | 646 pages | PDF | 28,8 MB






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3Xns1][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?vt22ks0t5g1ua[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Presents basic theory of prestressed concrete along with the load balancing, working-load and ultimate-load methods for prestressed concrete design. Material revised in light of substantial advances in the field includes: materials, prestressing systems, loss of prestress, shear and bond, camber and deflection. Design examples based on the 1977 ACI Code with its latest revisions. Appendix contains selected problems.

*Table of content
Materials.

Prestressing Systems;
End Anchorages.

Loss of Prestress;
Friction.

Analysis of Sections for Flexure.

Design of Sections for Flexure.

Shear;
Cond;
Bearing.

Camber, Deflections;
Cable Layouts.

Partial Prestress and Nonprestressed Reinforcements.

Continuous Beams.

Load-Balancing Method.

Slabs.

Tension Members;
Circular Prestressing.

Compression Members;
Piles.

Economics;
Structural Types and Layouts.*


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*Structural Precast Concrete Handbook,2nd Edition*

*Building and Construction Authority, "Structural Precast Concrete Handbook,2nd Edition" *
Building and Construction Authority | 2001 | ISBN: 9810436092 | 332 pages | PDF | 50,7 MB






```
[URL="http://adf.ly/3Xo7Z"][B]http://www.mediafire.com/?ky83sdvr898da[/B][/URL]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

This Handbook aims to provide the engineering profession with a better understanding of the considerations and procedures involved in precast concrete design. Besides serving as a useful guide and source of information, the Handbook will be particularly valuable to engineers who are less familiar with precast concrete design and construction for buildings. The design methods and approaches in the Handbook are based on Singapore Standard on Code of Practice for Structural Use of Concrete - CP65 : 1999. The Handbook is developed largely based on our local experience with reference to relevant overseas practices.

Topics covered:

•Structural concepts for precast concrete systems


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*Post-Tensioned Concrete Floors By Martin Williams, Sami Khan*

Publisher: Laxton's 1995 | 256 Pages | ISBN: 0750616814 | PDF | 16 MB






```
[URL="http://adf.ly/3XoaZ"][B]http://www.mediafire.com/?ajrafh42kpvkph[/B][/URL]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Post-tensioning is the most versatile form of pre stressing, a technique which enables engineers to make the most effective use of the material properties of concrete, and so to design structural elements which are strong, slender and efficient. Design in post-tensioned concrete is not difficult and, if done properly, can contribute significantly to the economy and the aesthetic qualities of a building. Post-tensioned floors have found widespread use in office buildings and car park structures, and are also frequently employed in warehouses and public buildings. However, in spite of this, most prestressed concrete texts devote comparatively little attention to floors, concentrating instead on beam elements. This book answers the need for a comprehensive treatment of post-tensioned floor design.
�Illus-� inP� p� gn of precast concrete buildings.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Reinforced Concrete Slabs, 2nd Edition[/h]Robert Park, "Reinforced Concrete Slabs, 2nd Edition"
Publisher: W/y; 2 edition | 1999 | ISBN: 0471348503 | PDF | 736 pages | 29.1 MB






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3YpYf][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?6wmk10j9zjf12s[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Comprehensive, up-to-date coverage of reinforced concrete slabs-from leading authorities in the field.
Offering an essential background for a thorough understanding of building code requirements and design procedures for slabs, Reinforced Concrete Slabs, Second Edition provides a full treatment of today's approaches to reinforced concrete slab analysis and design.
Now brought up to date with a wealth of new material on computer optimization, the equivalent frame method, lateral load analysis, and other current topics, the new edition of this classic text begins with a general discussion of slab analysis and design, followed by an exploration of key methods (equivalent frame, direct design, and strip methods) and theories (elastic, lower bound, and yield line theories). Later chapters discuss other important issues, including shear strength, serviceability, membrane action, and fire resistance.
Comprehensive and accessible, Reinforced Concrete Slabs, Second Edition appeals to a broad range of readers-from senior and graduate students in civil and architectural engineering to practicing structural engineers, architects, contractors, construction engineers, and consultants.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Failed Stone: Problems and Solutions with Concrete and Masonry[/h]*Patrick Loughran, "Failed Stone: Problems and Solutions with Concrete and Masonry"*
Birkhäuser Basel | November 21, 2006 | ISBN: 3764373296 | 159 pages | PDF | 20,5 MB






*[url]http://www.mediafire.com/?pbhb91549592rh*[/url]

Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Concrete and stone seem made to last forever. But the fact is they develop structural damage over time. While not always as dramatic as the collapse of a roof section at the Paris Charles de Gaulle airport in 2004, gradual changes also occur that may compromise a building's appearance and structure. These changes include efflorescence, thermal stress, material incompatibilities, corrosion, and impact. Failed Stone systematically analyzes cases of damage in contemporary international architecture and offers strategies for minimizing the risk of damage. Examples include such high-visibility structures as Finlandia Hall in Helsinki by Alvar Aalto, Renzo Piano's Parco della Musica in Rome, and the National Museum of the American Indian in Washington. In nine chapters, typical kinds of damage are explained and illustrated with real-world examples.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Durability of Strain-Hardening Fibre-Reinforced Cement-Based Composites (SHCC) (RILEM State of the Art Reports)[/h]Publisher: S/r | 2010 | ISBN: 9400703376 | PDF | 139 pages | 3.8 MB






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3XpDm][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?xqde108248xel0[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Strain-Hardening Fibre-Reinforced Cement-Based Composites (SHCC) were named after their ability to resist increased tensile force after ***** formation, over a significant tensile deformation range. The increased resistance is achieved through effective ***** bridging by fibres, across multiple cracks of widths in the micro-range. Whether these small ***** widths are maintained under sustained, cyclic or other load paths, and whether the ***** width limitation translates into durability through retardation of ingress of moisture, gas and other deleterious matter, are scrutinized in this book by evaluation of test results from several laboratories internationally. The durability of SHCC under mechanical, chemical, thermal and combined actions is considered, both for the composite and the fibre types typically used in SHCC. The compilation of this state-of-the-art report has been an activity of the RILEM TC 208-HFC, Subcommittee 2: Durability, during the committee life 2005-2009.
pe� c P� ��� cture. These changes include efflorescence, thermal stress, material incompatibilities, corrosion, and impact. Failed Stone systematically analyzes cases of damage in contemporary international architecture and offers strategies for minimizing the risk of damage. Examples include such high-visibility structures as Finlandia Hall in Helsinki by Alvar Aalto, Renzo Piano's Parco della Musica in Rome, and the National Museum of the American Indian in Washington. In nine chapters, typical kinds of damage are explained and illustrated with real-world examples.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Small Scale Modelling of Concrete Structures[/h]F A Noor and L.F. Boswell, "Small Scale Modelling of Concrete Structures"
Spon | 1990 | ISBN: 1851666710 | 357 pages | CHM | 8,5 MB






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3Xpa2][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?9odox8xh6twdp[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

This book is a comprehensive guide to the techniques and materials for accurate small-scale modelling with chapters by leading international researchers and engineers. In particular, impact, earthquake and dynamic problems are presented for the first time covering reinforced and pre-stressed concrete.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]River Mechanics[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3YpX1][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?msi0q8k879m4m4[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

[h=3]Editorial Reviews[/h][h=3]Book Description[/h]In a comprehensive analysis of rivers, this text scrutinizes select methods underlining both theory and engineering applications, emphasizing the mechanics of flood wave propagation and sediment transport. It covers fundamental principles, engineering analysis, and engineering design, with problems, examples, and case studies. Channel stability and river dynamics are examined, as are riverbank stabilization and engineering methods. Separate chapters cover physical and mathematical models. The text is essential reading for the theory behind and the design of measures to reduce flood impact and bank erosion, improve navigation, and increase water supply to cities and irrigation canals. For advanced students, researchers, and practitioners.
[h=3]Product Details[/h]

*Paperback:* 456 pages
*Publisher:* Cambridge University Press; 1 edition (August 19, 2002)
*Language:* English


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*Durable Concrete Structures: CEB Design Guide*





Comit E Euro-International Du B Eton "Durable Concrete Structures: CEB Design Guide"



```
[URL="http://adf.ly/3biSi"][B]http://www.mediafire.com/?aaaa6v4vd9aocu[/B][/URL]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Thomas Telford Publishing | English | 1992-08 | ISBN: 0727735497 | 112 pages | File type: PDF | 17,1 mb

This practical design guide allies basic technical knowledge with current engineering experience of the durability of concrete and concrete structures, presenting appropriate solutions for different environmental conditions. It is intended for practising design and construction engineers who need to understand the most important deterioration processes and their governing parameters. The book presents simplified models of degradation mechanism, influencing factors and practical solutions.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Guide to Concrete Repair[/h]*Size: 8,94 MB | Format: PDF | Publisher: U.S. Department of the Interior | pages: 168*






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3bisP][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?7zmmdv5vnpe8o9[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*
Pass unrar: civilebooks.ir

This guide contains the expertise of numerous individuals who have directly assisted the author on many concrete repair projects or freely shared their concrete repair knowledge whenever requested.
Their substantial contributions to the preparation of this guide are acknowledged and appreciated. Some of the material in this guide originated in the various editions of Reclamation’s Concrete Manual. The author edited, revised, or updated this information for inclusion herein. Individuals who have been especially helpful to the author include James E. Backstrom, former Reclamation
engineer, mentor, and friend, deceased; Edward M. Harboe, Reclamation engineer, retired; U. Marlin Cash, Reclamation technician, deceased; Dennis O. Arney, Reclamation technician, retired; G.W. DePuy, Reclamation engineer, former supervisor and friend, retired; and Kurt D. Mitchell, Reclamation technician. Dr. Dave Harris, Manager, Materials Engineering and Research Laboratory, obtained much of the funding to prepare this guide; Kurt F. Von Fay, Civil Engineer, Materials Engineering and Research Laboratories, performed the peer review; James E. McDonald, Structures Laboratory, Waterways Experiment Station, U.S. Army Corps of Engineers, provided editorial reviews of selected information and many useful sug-gestions and participated with the author in several cooperative Reclamation—U.S. Corps of Engineers concrete repair programs. The assistance of these and numerous other engineers and technicians is gratefully acknowledged


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Long-Term Performance of Epoxy-Coated Reinforcing Steel in Heavy Salt- Contaminated Concrete[/h]*Author: Seung-Kyoung Lee, Paul D. Krauss | Size: 4.16 MB | Format: PDF | Publisher: HFWA | Year: 2004 | pages: 133 *






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3bjBF][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?mneycnfwjcm5vm[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

This report describes long-term natural weathering exposure testing of the remaining 31 post-Southern Exposure (SE) test slabs that were not autopsied during the 1993–1998 Federal Highway Administration (FHWA) research project. The samples were exposed from September 1998 to December 2002 at an outdoor test yard in Northbrook, IL. The 1993– 1998 research program involved testing more than 52 different bar materials and, consequently, 12 different bar types were selected for long-term durability tests in concrete exposed to the very aggressive SE test, which involved alternating wetting with 15 weight percent NaCl solution and drying cycles for 96 weeks. Periodic macrocell corrosion current between top and bottom mats and short-circuit potential data were collected during the exposure test rogram. p Upon termination of the test program, autopsy and subsequent laboratory analysis was performed on the test slabs. The test results confirmed that the black bars produced the highest mean macrocell current density (least corrosion resistant) among various combinations of test variables regardless of slab configuration, and that the stainless steel bars exhibited negligible mean macrocell current density. In general, bent epoxy-coated reinforcing bar (ECR) in the top mat, coupled with black bars in the bottom mat, performed the worst among all ECR cases. The straight top-mat ECRs’ macrocell current density varied from 7 to 40 percent of the highest black bar case, depending on the size of initial coating damage and type of bar in the bottom mat. ECR used in the top mat alone reduced the corrosion susceptibility to at least 50 percent of the black bar case, even when it contained coating damage and was connected to the black bar bottom mat. In contrast, if straight ECRs in the top mat were connected to ECRs in the bottom mat, the mean macrocell current density was no greater than 2 percent of the highest black bar case even when rebar coatings had defects, and approach the corrosion resistant level of stainless steel reinforcement. Such improved corrosion resistance can be attributed to (1) reduction in cathodic area; (2) higher electrical resistance; and (3) reduced cathodic reaction. Whenever an ECR slab with negligible macrocell current density was autopsied, the appearance of the extracted ECR and concrete/bar interface was excellent with no sign of corrosion. However, when ECRs specimens with high macrocell current densities were autopsied, they revealed coating deterioration due to corrosion and exhibited numerous hairline cracks and/or blisters in conjunction with reduced adhesion, coating disbondment (permanent adhesion loss), and underlying steel corrosion. No consistent trend was found between the level of macrocell current density and the extent of coating adhesion loss. The present test results and the earlier FHWA studies indicate that adhesion appeared to be a poor indicator of long-term performance of the coated bars in chloride contaminated concrete; it is concluded that there is no direct relationship between loss of adhesion and the effectiveness of ECR to mitigate corrosion


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*Design of Prestressed Concrete*







```
[URL="http://adf.ly/3bjJO"][B]http://www.mediafire.com/?47r6dmptuuwebw[/B][/URL]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

The design of structures in general, and prestressed concrete structures in particular, requires considerably more information than is contained in building codes. A sound understanding of structural behaviour at all stages of loading is essential. The aim of this book is to present a detailed description and explanation of the behaviour of prestressed concrete members and structures both at service loads and at ultimate loads and, in doing so, provide a comprehensive guide to design. The design criteria and procedures contained in several major building codes, including ACI 318–83, BS 8110:1985, and AS 3600–1988, are also presented.
Each aspect of the analysis and design of fully prestressed and partially prestressed concrete members is approached from first principles and illustrated by numerous worked
examples. The text is written for senior undergraduate and postgraduate students of civil and structural engineering, and also for practising structural engineers.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Steel-Reinforced Concrete Structures: Assessment and Repair of Corrosion[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3bjVl][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?8jf4r2l5k3dq79[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

A practical guide to the maintenance of concrete structures, this book provides procedures for corrosion diagnosis and determining the appropriate methods for repair, as well as an economic model for on-site decision making. It includes new ways of protecting steel-reinforced bars and the latest methods for repairing them. The author explains the importance of implementing an integrity management system to provide for a comprehensive maintenance strategy and concludes with coverage of the traditional, time-tested, and advanced repair techniques. A special feature is a chapter focusing on the advance maintenance plan philosophy and risk-based maintenance for reinforced concrete structures.

Title: Steel-Reinforced Concrete Structures: Assessment and Repair of Corrosion
* Size: 7Mb
* Format: PDF
* Hardcover: 216 pages
* Publisher: CRC (2007-10-22)
* ISBN-10: 1420054309
* ISBN-13: 9781420054309


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]CRSI Design Handbook 2008, 10th Edition[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3bk2k][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?ukmzoj25if5ulz[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

The *2008 CRSI Design Handbook *has been the reference book for cast-in-place reinforced concrete design since 1952. The 10th edition of the *CRSI Design Handbook *provides the necessary information needed for common reinforced concrete structural members such as columns, beams, footings, pile caps, retaining walls, and floor systems.
The entire Handbook is updated to include the Unified Design concepts presented in ACI 318-08, Section 10.3 and load factors in Section 9.2.
_Among the revisions in the new edition:_
• Information on headed bar development (ACI 318-08, Section 12.6)
• One-way joist tables have been enhanced to 5 and 5½ in. slabs in recognition of increased fire resistance
• The CD version of the Handbook has expanded column tables incorporating spirally reinforced round columns
• Consistent treatment of earth loads in the retaining wall chapter (Chapter 14)
• Comes with a companion CD, allowing the ability to search and print specific tables for incorporation into calculations
If you're looking for one of the best books for cast-in-place reinforced concrete, look no further.

Contents: 1. Basis and Use of Tabulated Designs
2. Strength Design of Columns
3. Square and Rectangular Columns
4. Round-Tied Columns
5. Strength Design of Flexural Members and Development and Splice Design Data for Reinforcing Bars
6. Serviceability Requirements
7. One-Way Slabs
8. One-Way Concrete Joist Construction
9. Solid Two-Way Flat Plates - Square Panels
10. Two-Way Sold Flat Slabs - Square Panels with Drops
11. Waffle Flat Slabs - Square Panels
12. Beams
13. Square Spread Footings, Pile Caps and Drilled Piers
14. Cantilevered Retaining Walls


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Precast Concrete Structures[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3bkAT][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?52ps8w2p43y69[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

To order this title, and for more information, click here

By Kim Elliott, Department of Civil Engineering, University of Nottingham, UK

Description
'Precast Concrete Structures' introduces the subject in detail looking at the design process, manufacture and construction using precast concrete for multi-storey buildings. Detailed structural analysis of the material and its use is provided. The theory is supported by practical case studies and worked examples. There are explanatory illustrations throughout. Endorsed by the British Precast Concrete Federation and written by an acknowledged authority, this is the first book to explain and educate the student in the uses and advantages of precast concrete.

Audience
Postgraduate civil engineers studying concrete. Junior engineers. Undergraduate civil engineers specialising in concrete.

Contents
What is precast concrete;
Materials used in precast structures;
Precast frame analysis;
Precast concrete floors;
Precast concrete beams;
Columns and shear walls;
Horizontal floor diaphragms;
Joints and connections;
Beam and column connections;
Ties in precast concrete structures.

Bibliographic details
Paperback, 375 pages, publication date: APR-2002
ISBN-13: 978-0-7506-5084-7
ISBN-10: 0-7506-5084-2
Imprint: BUTTERWORTH HEINEMANN
PDF: 6mb


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Limit Analysis and Concrete Plasticity, Third Edition[/h]*M.P. Nielsen, L.C. Hoang, "Limit Analysis and Concrete Plasticity, Third Edition" *
C.RC Press | 2010 | ISBN: 143980396X | 816 pages | PDF | 13,2 MB






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3bl8j][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?swmd6e1nsd7h1[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

First published in 1984, Limit Analysis and Concrete Plasticity explains for advanced design engineers the principles of plasticity theory and its application to the design of reinforced and prestressed concrete structures, providing a thorough understanding of the subject, rather than simply applying current design formulas.

Updated and revised throughout, Limit Analysis and Concrete Plasticity, Third Edition adds—

Reinforcement design formulas for three-dimensional stress fields that enable design of solid structures (also suitable for implementation in computer-based lower bound optimizations)
Improved explanations of the ***** sliding theory and new solutions for beams with arbitrary curved shear cracks, continuous beams, lightly shear reinforced beams and beams with large axial compression
More accurate treatment of and solutions for beams with circular cross-section
Applications of ***** sliding theory to punching shear problems
New solutions that illustrate the implication of initial cracking on load-carrying capacity of disks
Yield condition for the limiting case of isotropically cracked disk

The authors also devote an entirely new chapter to a recently developed theory of rigid-plastic dynamics for seismic design of concrete structures. In comparison with time-history analyses, the new theory is simpler to use and leads to large material savings. With this chapter, plasticity design methods for both statical and dynamical loads are now covered by the book.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Concrete Fracture Models and Applications[/h]Author: Shailendra Kumar, Sudhirkumar V Barai | Size: 5.1 MB | Format: PDF | Publisher: Springer | Year: 2011 | pages: 406 | ISBN: 3642167632







```
[url=http://adf.ly/3blB2][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?cbswbqprz4fpf[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Cementitious materials, rocks and fibre-reinforced composites commonly termed as quasibrittle, need a different fracture mechanics approach to model the ***** propagation study because of the presence of significant size of fracture process zone ahead of the *****-tip. Recent studies show that concrete structures manifest three important stages in fracture process: ***** initiation, stable ***** propagation and unstable fracture or failure. Fracture Mechanics concept can better explain the above various stages including the concepts of ductility, size-effect, strain softening and post-cracking behavior of concrete and concrete structures. 

The book presents a basic introduction on the various nonlinear concrete fracture models considering the respective fracture parameters. To this end, a thorough state-of-the-art review on various aspects of the material behavior and development of different concrete fracture models is presented. The development of cohesive ***** model for standard test geometries using commonly used softening functions is shown and extensive studies on the behavior of cohesive ***** fracture parameters are also carried out. The subsequent chapter contains the extensive study on the double-K and double-G fracture parameters in which some recent developments on the related fracture parameters are illustrated including introduction of weight function method to Double-K Fracture Model and formulization of size-effect behavior of the double-K fracture parameters. The application of weight function approach for determining of the KR-curve associated with cohesive stress distribution in the fracture process zone is also presented. Available test data are used to validate the new approach. Further, effect of specimen geometry, loading condition, size-effect and softening function on various fracture parameters is investigated. Towards the end, a comparative study between different fracture parameters obtained from various models is presented


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]*Designers' Guide to En 1992 Eurocode 2: Design of Concrete Structures -Part 2*: Concrete Bridges[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3blRg][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?r5pm2h3pnv1njg[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

C.R. Hendy (Author), D.A. Smith (Author)

Product details
* Hardcover: 416 pages
* Publisher: Thomas Telford Ltd (8 Jan 2007)
* Language English
* ISBN-10: 0727731599
* ISBN-13: 978-0727731593

Product Description:
This guide describes the principles and requirements for safety, serviceability and durability of concrete bridges. It provides the user with guidance on the interpretation and use of EN 1992-2 and the relevant provisions of the general rules of EN 1992-1-1. Worked examples are provided to illustrate the use of the rules. It also explains the relationship with the other Eurocode parts to which it refers (ENs 1990, 1991). The provision of background information and references also enables the users of Eurocode 2: Part 2 to understand the origin and objectives of its provisions.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Designers' Guide to EN 1992-1-1 and EN 1992-1-2: Design of Concrete Structures Eurocode 2[/h]*R. Narayanan, Andrew Beeby "Designers' Guide to EN 1992-1-1 and EN 1992-1-2: Design of Concrete Structures Eurocode 2"*
Thomas Telford Ltd | English | January 1, 2005 | ISBN: 072773105X | 232 pages | PDF | 31,5 MB






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3bln4][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?t2vz0u8bbo4am[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Product details:
* Hardcover: 232 pages
* Publisher: Thomas Telford Ltd (30 Sep 2005)
* Language English
* ISBN-10: 072773105X
* ISBN-13: 978-0727731050

Product Description:
"Eurocode 2, Design of Concrete Structures", will apply to the design of building and civil engineering structures in plain, reinforced and pre-stressed concrete. The Code (for convenience referred to as EC2) is written in several parts: EN 1992 - 1 - 1 General rules and rules for buildings; EN 1992 - 1 - 2 General rules - structural fire design; EN 1992 - 2 Reinforced and pre-stressed concrete bridges; EN 1992 - 3 Liquid and containment structures; EN 1992 - 1 - 1 has been written in such a way that the principles of the Code will generally apply to all the parts. The specific rules, which only apply to building structures, are identified as such. Under the CEN (European Standards Body) rules other parts of EC2 are allowed to identify those clauses in Part 1 - 1, which do not apply to that part and provide other information that will complement Part 1 – 1


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Design Guide 5 For concrete filled hollow section columns under static and seismic loading[/h]*Author: R. Bergmann, C. Matsui, C. Meinsma, D. Dutta | Size: 17.6 MB | Format: PDF | Publisher: TÜV Verlag | Year: 1995 | pages: 69 | ISBN: 3824902982*






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3bmTF][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?zqnzy2i9eoh24[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

One of the main physical properties of a hollow profile is its optimal efficiency, superior to all other structural elements, in resisting compression. In filling the hollow profile with concrete, one, increase its structural capacity considerably or, potentially, one decreases, for a given load, clutter in reducing the section of a pillar. An excellent resistance to fire is also obtained in this way, without having ecourse to external protection. This aspect is already the object of a precedent dimensioning guide.
This guide is the fifth in the set of works by the CIDECT under the general title "Construction with Hollow Steel Sections". It is destined to help engineers and businessmen anxious to use concrete filled hollow profiles as pillars, as much in buildings as in bridges, under static loads but also under seismic conditions because these profiles behave remarkably in earthquakes


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Reinforcement detailing manual[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3bmaJ][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?3mo5s58m0mt7s[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Prestressed Concrete Design[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3bmXj][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?2yvaay5a09e13[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Taylor & Francis | 1998-05-14 | ISBN: 0419218009 | 280 pages | PDF | 5,1 MB
This edition provides up-to-date guidance on the detailed design of prestressed concrete structures. All major topics are dealt with, including prestressed flat slabs, an important and growing application in the design of buildings.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Design of Multistory Reinforced Concrete Buildings for Earthquake Motions[/h]*By: Nathan M. Newmark, and Leo H. Corning John A. Blume (Author) *






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3bmm5][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?0ni88agt9b8ai[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Publisher: American Concrete Institute (1992)
ASIN: B000U3AG10

Publisher Portland Cement Association, Illinois
Year c1961

Product Description:
Description: This landmark publication is a complete guide to the design and detailing of reinforced concrete buildings for seismic forces. Abstract: The publication is a complete guide to design of reinforced concrete buildings for earthquake motions. It contains practical information on earthquake ground motion and its effects, design spectrum, response of multistory buildings to earthquakes, principles of earthquake-resistant design, seismic design considerations, code requirements, strength, ductility, and energy absorption. Construction and inspection of reinforced concrete building subjected to earthquake ground motions is also discussed. Application of earthquake resistant design provisions is illustrated through analysis, design, and detailing of a 24-story reinforced concrete building. Table of Contents 1. Earthquake Ground Motion and Its Effects 2. Earthquake Response of Multi-Degree-of-Freedom Systems 3. Principles of Earthquake-Resistant Design 4. Design Considerations and Code Requirements 5. Strength, Ductility, and Energy Absorption of Reinforced Concrete Members 6. Design of Reinforced Concrete Frames 7. Design of a 24-Story Building 8. Construction and Inspection Appendix A Elastic Modal Analysis of a 24-Story Building Appendix B Energy-Absorption Considerations Appendix C Recommended Lateral Force Requirements, SEAOC Appendix D References Appendix E Notation


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Manual for the design of reinforced concrete building structure 2002[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3bn8P][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?w6k4qe8igp44q[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

In 1985 the Institution published its ‘green’ book, the Manual for the design of reinforced concrete building structures, drafted jointly with the ICE.
Written by and for practising designers, in a concise format, it reflects the logical sequence of operations which a designer follows, and was compatible with British standard BS 8110 at that time.
This revised 2nd edition encapsulates changes arising from:
- amendments to BS 8110, which was republished in 1997 and further amended in 2001;
- the publication of BS 8002 for the design of earth retaining structures; and
- the publication of BS 8666, which superseded BS 4466.
All the amendments are signified by a line in the margin.
The general scope of the manual remains unchanged in that it still covers the majority of reinforced concrete buildings.
It continues to offer practical guidance on how to design safe, robust and durable structures


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Reinforced Concrete Designer' Handbook, 10 edition: Charles E. Reynolds[/h]







```
[url=http://adf.ly/3bnZo][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?ca0d4fh69c5sb[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

The descriptive chapters that form Part I contain more general material concerning the tables. The tables themselves, with specific notes and worked examples in the appropriate chapters, form Part II, but much of the relevant text is embodied in Part I and this part of the Handbook should always be consulted. The development of the Handbook through successive editions has more or less negated the original purposes of this plan and it is hoped that when the next edition appears the arrangement will be drastically modified.
The revised edition of this classical reference has been completely updated to comply with the requirements of BS 8110. This practical design guide features 200 full pages of tables and charts encompassing all aspects of structual analysis and reinforced concrete design providing civil and structural engineers with the essential information for the production of rapid and efficient designs which conforms with current British Standards.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Reynolds's Reinforced Concrete Designer's Handbook, 11 edition[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/DlHA8][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?0w1jw9q88dkjd[/url][/b]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Publication Date: *July 26, 2007* | ISBN-10: *0419258205* | ISBN-13: *978-0419258209* | Edition: *11*

*Summary:* Reynolds's Reinforced Concrete Designer's Handbook has been completely rewritten and updated for this new edition to take account of the numerous developments in design and practice over the last 20 years. These include significant revisions to British Standards and Codes of Practice, and the introduction of the new Eurocodes.
*Table Of Contents*
List of tables vi
Preface to the eleventh edition ix
The authors x
Acknowledgements xi
Symbols and abbreviations xii
Part 1 - General information 1
Part 2 - Loads, materials and structures 73
Part 3 - Design to British Codes 237
Part 4 - Design to European Codes 333
Appendix: Mathematical formulae and data 395
References and further reading 397
Index 399


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Design Example Three Span Single Level Parking Structure (Hand Calculation)[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3bnc8][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?52be8ahwx5d4o[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Design Example Three Span , Single Level Parking Structure
Hand Calculation For Typical PT Beam

This note present analysis & design Post-Tensioning By Adapt
program and versus By Hand Calculation. And some pti technical note.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Formwork for Concrete Structures, 4th Edition, 2011[/h]





```
[url=http://adf.ly/3PQHU][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?4w3y6un90ed3e[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Garold (Gary) D. Oberlender, Robert L. Peurifoy, "Formwork for Concrete Structures" M cGr w-H ill | 2011 | ISBN: 0071639179 | 544 pages | PDF | 10,4 MB
The definitive guide to formwork design, materials, and methods--fully updated Formwork for Concrete Structures, Fourth Edition, provides current information on designing and building formwork and temporary structures during the construction process. Developed with the latest structural design recommendations by the National Design Specification (NDS 2005), the book covers recent advances in materials, money- and energy-saving strategies, safety guidelines, OSHA regulations, and dimensional tolerances. Up-to-date sample problems illustrate practical applications for calculating loads and stresses. This comprehensive manual also includes new summary tables and equations and a directory of suppliers. Formwork for Concrete Structures, Fourth Edition, covers: Economy of formwork Pressure of concrete on formwork Properties of form material Form design Shores and scaffolding Failures of formwork Forms for footings, walls, and columns Forms for beams and floor slabs Patented forms for concrete floor systems Forms for thin-shell roof slabs Forms for architectural concrete Slipforms Forms for concrete bridge


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]The Finite Element Method in Engineering, 4[SUP]th[/SUP] Edition[/h]





```
[url=http://adf.ly/3cVe3][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?25zsohe4brrz6[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*
[h=3]Book Description[/h]ISBN-10:* 0750678283 *| ISBN-13:* 978-0750678285* | Publication Date: *December 20, 2004* | Edition: *4*
Finite Element Analysis is an analytical engineering tool developed in the 1960's by the Aerospace and nuclear power industries to find usable, approximate solutions to problems with many complex variables. It is an extension of derivative and integral calculus, and uses very large matrix arrays and mesh diagrams to calculate stress points, movement of loads and forces, and other basic physical behaviors. Students will find in this textbook a thorough grounding of the mathematical principles underlying the popular, analytical methods for setting up a finite element solution based on those mathematical equations. It quickly bridges that knowledge to a host of real-world applications--from structural design, to problems in fluid mechanics and thermodynamics. Professional engineers will benefit from the introduction to the many useful applications of finite element analysis, and will gain a better understanding of its limitations and special uses.

New to this edition:
· New sections added on the assemblage of element equations, and an important new comparison between finite element analysis and other analytical methods.showing advantages and disadvantages of each
· Updated solutions manual available
· Improved sample and end-of-chapter problems

* The only book to provide a broadoverview of the underlying principles of finite element analysis and where it fits into the larger context of other mathematically based engineering analytical tools.
* New sections added on the assemblage of element equations, and an important new comparison between finite element analysis and other analytical methods, showing the advantages and disadvantages of each.
* New Companion website that will host usable finite element programs and sample engineering problems, as well as a Solutions Manual for end-of-chapter problems.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Design of Structures and Foundation for Vibrating Machines[/h]By Suresh C. Arya, Michael O'Neil, George Pincus


















```
[url=http://adf.ly/3cWff][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?xt4dzi94sa370[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Publisher: Gulf Publishing 1979 | 191 Pages | ISBN: 0872012948 | File type: PDF | 7 mb

The performance, safety and stability of machines depends largely on their design, manufacturing and interaction with environment. Machine foundations should be designed in such a way that the dynamic forces transmitted to the soil through the foundation, eliminating all potentially harmful forces. This handbook is designed primarily for the practising engineers engaged in design of machine foundations. It covers basic fundamentals for understanding and evaluating dynamic response of machine foundation systems with emphasis is on detailed dynamic analysis for response evaulation. Use of commercially available Finite Element packages, for analysis and design of the foundation, is recommended.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Seismic Analysis of Structures[/h]*T. K. Datta, "Seismic Analysis of Structures" *
Wiley | 2010 | ISBN: 0470824611 | 464 pages | PDF | 6,4 MB






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3cWmm][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?14befrw8zfrbr[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

While numerous books have been written on earthquakes, earthquake resistance design, and seismic analysis and design of structures, none have been tailored for advanced students and practitioners, and those who would like to have most of the important aspects of seismic analysis in one place. With this book, readers will gain proficiencies in the following: fundamentals of seismology that all structural engineers must know; various forms of seismic inputs; different types of seismic analysis like, time and frequency domain analyses, spectral analysis of structures for random ground motion, response spectrum method of analysis; equivalent lateral load analysis as given in earthquake codes; inelastic response analysis and the concept of ductility; ground response analysis and seismic soil structure interaction; seismic reliability analysis of structures; and control of seismic response of structures.

* Provides comprehensive coverage, from seismology to seismic control
* Contains useful empirical equations often required in the seismic analysis of structures
* Outlines explicit steps for seismic analysis of MDOF systems with multi support excitations
* Works through solved problems to illustrate different concepts
* Makes use of MATLAB, SAP2000 and ABAQUAS in solving example problems of the book
* Provides numerous exercise problems to aid understanding of the subject

As one of the first books to present such a comprehensive treatment of the topic, Seismic Analysis of Structures is ideal for postgraduates and researchers in Earthquake Engineering, Structural Dynamics, and Geotechnical Earthquake Engineering. Developed for classroom use, the book can also be used for advanced undergraduate students planning for a career or further study in the subject area. The book will also better equip structural engineering consultants and practicing engineers in the use of standard software for seismic analysis of buildings, bridges, dams, and towers.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Seismic Protective Systems - Seismic Isolation[/h]














```
[url=http://adf.ly/3cWvF][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?ah0zw9tyb2vmh[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Bayesian methods for structural dynamics and civil engineering[/h]Yuen, Ka-Veng






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3cX7b][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?d93qi5l7ag1ld[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

*Short description*
As an outgrowth of statistics and probability, Bayesian theory has been applied to numerous research areas, particularly, biology, medical sciences, physics, and information theory. More recently, the Bayesian approach has been introduced to address structural dynamics problems, including earthquake ground motion and the material properties of concrete, rock, and soil. This is the first book to address the applications of Bayesian methods to such challenging civil engineering problems as modal/model updating. Covering real-world case studies in civil engineering and beyond, the book presents methods applicable to mechanical and aerospace engineering and familiarizes readers with all the latest developments in the field.

*From the contents*
Contents
Preface
Nomenclature
1 Introduction
1.1 Thomas Bayes and Bayesian Methods in Engineering
1.2 Purpose of Model Updating
1.3 Source of Uncertainty and Bayesian Updating
1.4 Organization of the Book
2 Basic Concepts and Bayesian Probabilistic Framework
2.1 Conditional Probability and Basic Concepts
2.2 Bayesian Model Updating with Input-output Measurements
2.3 Deterministic versus Probabilistic Methods
2.4 Regression Problems
2.5 Numerical Representation of the Updated PDF
2.6 Application to Temperature Effects on Structural Behavior
2.7 Application to Noise Parameters Selection for Kalman Filter
2.8 Application to Prediction of Particulate Matter Concentration
3 Bayesian Spectral Density Approach
3.1 Modal and Model Updating of Dynamical Systems
3.2 Random Vibration Analysis
3.3 Bayesian Spectral Density Approach
3.4 Numerical Verifications
3.5 Optimal Sensor Placement
3.6 Updating of a Nonlinear Oscillator
3.7 Application to Structural Behavior under Typhoons
3.8 Application to Hydraulic Jump
4 Bayesian Time-domain Approach
4.1 Introduction
4.2 Exact Bayesian Formulation and its Computational Difficulties
4.3 Random Vibration Analysis of Nonstationary Response
4.4 Bayesian Updating with Approximated PDF Expansion
4.5 Numerical Verification
4.6 Application to Model Updating with Unmeasured Earthquake Ground Motion
4.7 Concluding Remarks
4.8 Comparison of Spectral Density Approach and Time-domain Approach
4.9 Extended Readings
5 Model Updating Using Eigenvalue-Eigenvector Measurements
5.1 Introduction
5.2 Formulation
5.3 Linear Optimization Problems
5.4 Iterative Algorithm
5.5 Uncertainty Estimation
5.6 Applications to Structural Health Monitoring
5.7 Concluding Remarks
6 Bayesian Model Class Selection
6.1 Introduction
6.2 Bayesian Model Class Selection
6.3 Model Class Selection for Regression Problems
6.4 Application to Modal Updating
6.5 Application to Seismic Attenuation Empirical Relationship
6.6 Prior Distributions - Revisited
6.7 Final Remarks
A Relationship between the Hessian and Covariance Matrix for Gaussian Random Variables
B Contours of Marginal PDFs for Gaussian Random Variables
C Conditional PDF for Prediction
C.1 Two Random Variables
C.2 General Cases
References
Index


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Advances in performance-based earthquake engineering[/h]Fardis, Michael N. (Ed.) 1st Edition., 2010, XX, 486 p. 325 illus.


















```
[url=http://adf.ly/3cXG3][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?rw03gv76q1rak[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

<P>_Performance-based Earthquake Engineering_ has emerged before the turn of the century as the most important development in the field of Earthquake Engineering during the last three decades. It has since then started penetrating codes and standards on seismic assessment and retrofitting and making headway towards seismic design standards for new structures as well. The US have been a leader in _Performance-based Earthquake Engineering_, but also Europe is a major contributor. Two Workshops on _Performance-based Earthquake Engineering_, held in Bled (Slovenia) in 1997 and 2004 are considered as milestones. The ACES Workshop in Corfu (Greece) of July 2009 builds on them, attracting as contributors world-leaders in _Performance-based Earthquake Engineering_ from North America, Europe and the Pacific rim (Japan, New Zealand, Taiwan, China). It covers the entire scope of _Performance-based Earthquake Engineering_: Ground motions for performance-based earthquake engineering; Methodologies for Performance-based seismic design and retrofitting; Implementation of Performance-based seismic design and retrofitting; and Advanced seismic testing for performance-based earthquake engineering.
_Audience_: This volume will be of interest to scientists and advanced practitioners in structural earthquake engineering, geotechnical earthquake engineering, engineering seismology, and experimental dynamics.</P>


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Smart Structures - Innovative Systems for Seismic Response Control[/h]


















```
[url=http://adf.ly/3cXXd][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?9a05amcbrnavi[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Publisher: CRC
Language: English
ISBN: 0849385326
Paperback: 672 pages
Data: Feb 2008
Format: PDF
Description: An innovative concept, smart structural systems have proven to be extremely effective in absorbing damaging energy and/or counteracting potentially devastating force, thus limiting structural collapse and subsequent injury. As this technology rapidly evolves, there is an ever-increasing need for an authoritative reference that will allow those in the field to stay abreast of the very latest advances.
Smart Structures: Innovative Systems for Seismic Response organizes current research and technology to provide researchers and practicing engineers, as well as advanced students, with the means to learn about and apply the very latest smart structure innovations. Key features include—
# Complete mathematical formulations and numerical procedures for topics presented
# New technologies
# Design guidelines and examples based on current official codes
# Consideration of smart structures on a variety of foundations
# Discussion of the use of smart structures with passive or semi-active devices
# Extensive references
Designed for self-teaching, the text emphasizes essential information on structural formulations, mechanism of control systems, and numerical algorithms. It also provides step-by-step numerical examples to illustrate mathematical formulations and interpret physical representations, enabling readers to understand the forumulae vis-а-vis their applications. Each chapter comprehensively explores a specific topic, from smart structure systems currently in use, to case studies utilizing simulated earthquake data.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Applications of Nonlinear Dynamics; Model and Design of Complex Systems[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3cZB2][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?2gd249l8nx51c[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

This edited book is aimed at interdisciplinary, device-oriented, applications of nonlinear science theory and methods in complex systems. In particular, applications directed to nonlinear phenomena with space and time characteristics. Examples include: complex networks of magnetic sensor systems, coupled nano-mechanical oscillators, nano-detectors, microscale devices, stochastic resonance in multi-dimensional chaotic systems, biosensors, and stochastic signal quantization. "applications of nonlinear dynamics: model and design of complex systems" brings together the work of scientists and engineers that are applying ideas and methods from nonlinear dynamics to design and fabricate complex systems.
Content Level » Research
*Keywords »* Chaos - Coupled Oscillators - Nonlinear Circuits - Nonlinear Dynamic Systems - Nonlinear Sensors - Spatio-Temporal Systems - Springer Complexity - Stochastic Dynamics - Time Series Analysis
Related* subjects »* Complexity - Computational Intelligence and Complexity - Dynamical Systems & Differential Equations - Mechanics


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Earthquake Engineering - Theory and Implementation[/h]






















```
[url=http://adf.ly/3cZEt][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?y3wt5rvqj8pdc[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

*Author:* Nazzal Armouti, PhD, PE
*Format:* Hardcover
*Copyright:* 2008
*Pages:* 550
Earthquake Engineering Theory and Implementation, 2nd Edition, reflects the state of the art in earthquake engineering in its modern form. The book is a result of a quarter century of experience of the author in the field of civil engineering, with many years in the area of earthquake-related structures.

The book is divided into three parts:


Part 1 is theoretical and is intended to give an introduction to the nature of earthquakes where it treats the dynamic aspects of the effect of earthquakes on structures. It also addresses the behavior of structures under seismic excitations.
Part 2 treats, in detail, the design aspects of earthquake-resistant structures (both buildings and bridges) within the scope of seismic provisions of the latest modern and popular codes in their areas such as IBC, ACI, AISC, and AASHTO.
Part 3 tackles special topics pertinent to the safety of structures under seismic excitations, such as geotechnical aspects, foundations, synthetic earthquakes, and seismic isolation.
The book's discussion of theoretical as well as practical sides of the subjects will benefit graduate- and advanced undergraduate-level students. It is also an ideal reference for practicing professionals for analysis and design of earthquake-resistant structures. The book is rich in illustrations and examples that make it easy to follow the concepts and alleviate the perplexity associated with earthquake effects on structures.

A Bonus CD is included. This valuable resource contains the following documents in a PDF format: 2003 NEHRP Recommended Provisions for Seismic Regulations for New Buildings and Other Structures with Accompanying Commentary (FEMA 450 Part 1); 2003 NEHRP Recommended Provisions for Seismic Regulations for New Buildings and Other Structures with Accompanying Commentary (FEMA 450 Part 2); NEHRP Recommended Provisions: Design Examples (FEMA 451); NEHRP Recommended Provisions for New Buildings and Other Structures: Training and Instructional Materials (FEMA 451B); Seismic Considerations for Steel Storage Racks Located in Areas Accessible to the Public (FEMA 460); and CodeMaster: Seismic Design (2006 IBC, 2003 NEHRP, ASCE 7-05).

From the Foreword
This one-of-a-kind book explains the fundamental concepts of structural dynamics and earthquake engineering with exceptional clarity and an unprecedented quantity of numerical examples that help the reader fully understand the concepts being discussed.

Professor Armouti has done a phenomenal job of explaining the difficult concepts of linear and nonlinear dynamics and structural response to earthquake excitations. The presentation style, simplicity of language, and many examples make these concepts readily understandable even to those who face them for the first time.

This ideal textbook for teaching a first undergraduate or graduate course in earthquake engineering not only explains the structural dynamics theories necessary for understanding linear and nonlinear response to earthquake excitations, but also covers the basic design of earthquake-resistant steel and reinforced concrete buildings, bridges and isolated systems, in accordance with the latest codes of the United States.

Students will appreciate the wealth of numerical examples presented for every small and large issue discussed. Instructors will appreciate the simplicity of the presentation, the extensive number of solved examples and the problems contained at the end of the first five chapters. Last, but not least, engineering practitioners will find this book to be an invaluable source of information regarding response of various systems and components to earthquake excitations.

When I was first presented with the manuscript of this book by the International Code Council, the first thought that crossed my mind was: an earthquake engineering book from Jordan for the U.S. market? This initial reaction, however, rapidly faded when I went over the contents and the presentation of the book. I did strongly recommend publication of this textbook for the U.S. market. I am very pleased that this unique book is now available to students and practitioners of earthquake engineering in this country.

Farzad Naeim, Ph.D., S.E., Esq.
President Elect, Earthquake Engineering Research Institute
Vice President and General Counsel
John A. Martin and Associates, Inc.
Los Angeles, California


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]345 Solved Seismic Design Problems - Majid Baradar[/h] 










```
[url=http://adf.ly/3cZ8B][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?r84c55lu2af9k[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Majid Baradar PE, Majid Baradar, "345 Solved Seismic Design Problems, 4th Edition"
Professional Publications, Inc | 2000 | ISBN: 1888577355 | 126 pages | File type: PDF | 19,8 mb

Provides civil PE exam candidates, as well as engineers unfamiliar with the subject, a fighting chance to learn and understand basic seismic principles and how the codes impose seismic considerations into engineered design. Softcover. DLC: Earthquake resistant designExaminations Study guides.
Summary: Good book, but not very difficult
Rating: 4

Having taken the exam several times, I have an idea about how the problems on the exam look. This is a good book for learning the concepts, but the problems on the exam are more difficult and trickier. Expect to see all kinds of live loads for warehouses or partition loads in the seismic load and factors from load combinations as well as problems with non-building structures and mechanical equipment. The book covers these subjects but not very thoroughly.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Seismic Design of Building Structure[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3cZca][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?t1hfdb5u6su4g[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

[h=3]Product Description[/h]_Seismic Design of Building Structures_ provides a comprehensive introduction to core seismic concepts and principles, and offers essential background information for seismic problems on the California Special Civil Seismic Examination as well as other professional licensing exams. With thorough coverage of seismic building codes including the 2006 International Building Code (IBC), this book prepares you for conceptual and technical questions on structural analysis and code issues by giving you an understanding of earthquakes and their effects.
_Comprehensive introduction to seismic design_ Over 30 example problems and 120 practice problems with step-by-step solutions A thorough review of Seismic Building Codes Easy-to-use formulas, figures, and tables Detailed illustrations and definitions of seismic terminology
_Perfect for the_ California Special Civil Seismic Examination NCEES Civil PE Examination NCEES Structural PE Examinations Architect Registration Examination (ARE)
Topics Covered Include Basic Seismology Diaphragm Theory Earthquake Characteristics Effects of Earthquakes on Structures General Structural Design Response of Structures Seismic Building Codes Seismic-Resistant Concrete Structures Seismic-Resistant Masonry Structures Seismic-Resistant Steel Structures Seismic-Resistant Wood Structures Special Design Features Tilt-Up Construction Vibration Theory

Product Details
Paperback: 272 pages
Publisher: Professional Publications, Inc.; Eighth Edition, New Edition edition (July 22, 2008)
Language: English


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Solutions Manual-Dynamics of Structures-Francisco Medina-1995[/h]










```
[url=http://adf.ly/3cZj5][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?s8n8t8e9jj197[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*2006 IBC Structural/Seismic Design Manual, Vol. 1, 2 & 3*











```
[URL="http://adf.ly/3ca1N"][B]http://www.mediafire.com/?q3j71ccr1gz4d[/B][/URL]
[B][URL="http://adf.ly/3ca1x"]http://www.mediafire.com/?6hxu11gyuyccb[/URL][/B]
[B][URL="http://adf.ly/3ca2b"]http://www.mediafire.com/?ua6y9tyjx652h[/URL][/B]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

*Product Details*



*Paperback*
*Publisher:* International Code Council (2006)
*ASIN:* B00166HPC8
*Book Description*

Publication Date: *2006*
3-volume set based on the 2006 International Building Code, addressing structural and seismic issues. Volume 1 covers Code Applications; Volume 2 covers Building Design Examples for Light-Frame,Tilt-up, and Masonry; Volume 3 covers Building Design Examples for Steel and Concrete.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Seismic Design of RC Structures Using UBC / ACI Provisions By Dr. S. K. Ghosh[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3capR][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?rigzihfjt3jxx[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Seismic Behaviour of Buildings with Transfer Structures[/h]










```
[url=http://adf.ly/3cawv][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?47c21vux2sfnp[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Vibration Problems in Structures - Practical Guidelines – Bachmann[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3cb6Z][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?hobw6rot13x6o4[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

[h=3]Book Description[/h]ISBN-10:* 3764351489 *| ISBN-13:* 978-3764351489* | Publication Date: *December 20, 1994* | Edition: *1*
Authors: Hugo Bachmann, Walter J. Ammann, Florian Deischl, Josef Eisenmann, Ingomar Floegl, Gerhard H. Hirsch, Günter K. Klein, Göran J. Lande, Oskar Mahrenholtz, Hans G. Natke, Hans Nussbaumer, Anthony J. Pretlove, Johann H. Rainer, Ernst-Ulrich Saemann, Lorenz Steinbeisser. Large structures such as factories, gymnasia, concert halls, bridges, towers, masts and chimneys can be detrimentally affected by vibrations. These vibrations can cause either serviceability problems, severely hampering the user's comfort, or safety problems. The aim of this book is to provide structural and civil engineers working in construction and environmental engineering with practical guidelines for counteracting vibration problems. Dynamic actions are considered from the following sources of vibration: - human body motions, - rotating, oscillating and impacting machines, - wind flow, - road traffic, railway traffic and construction work. The main section of the book presents tools that aid in decision-making and in deriving simple solutions to cases of frequently occurring "normal" vibration problems. Complexer problems and more advanced solutions are also considered. In all cases these guidelines should enable the engineer to decide on appropriate solutions expeditiously. The appendices of the book contain fundamentals essential to the main chapters.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Geotechnical Earthquake Engineering[/h]







```
[url=http://adf.ly/3cbI0][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?dpyl8yo6p23wr[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

[h=3]Book Description[/h]ISBN-10:* 0133749436 *| ISBN-13:* 978-0133749434* | Publication Date: *January 7, 1996* | Edition: *1*
This is the first book on the market focusing specifically on the topic of geotechnical earthquake engineering. The book draws from the fields of seismology and structural engineering to present a broad, interdiciplinary view of the fundamental concepts in seismology, geotechnical engineering, and structural engineering.
[h=3]Product Details[/h]

*Hardcover:* 653 pages
*Publisher:* Prentice Hall; 1 edition (January 7, 1996)
*Language:* English


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]EARTHQUAKE ENGINEERING - Application to Design[/h]*CHARLES K. ERDEY*, Dr. - Ing., SE, PE,






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3cbUU][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?e138i5deew91v[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

[h=3]Book Description[/h]ISBN-10:* 0470048433 *| ISBN-13:* 978-0470048436* | Publication Date: *January 9, 2007* | Edition: *1*
Learn to design code-compliant, earthquake-resistant structures with this practical guide

Earthquake Engineering demonstrates how to design structural members and joints for seismic resistance. The text guides readers through dozens of structural designs, documenting how to perform each step, make the necessary calculations, and adhere to relevant design codes. Most other texts on seismic design focus on theory and the construction of idealized structures; this text is a radical departure, presenting actual tested design methodologies that protect structures from the devastation of earthquakes.

All the design methods presented by the author comply with the current U.S. building codes. References to these codes are provided throughout the text, helping readers understand how they are integrated into an overall structural design.

Everything readers need to create sound designs, from analysis to design implementation, is provided, including:
* Dozens of worked problems throughout the text
* Complete reference chapters dedicated to matrices, differential equations, and numerical analysis
* Latest results of ongoing seismic research, including how these studies are likely to influence future design projects
* The latest 2006 IBC, highlighting significant variations from the 2000 and 2003 editions of the code
* Detailed coverage of seismic design for steel moment-resisting frame structures (SMRF), as well as braced-frame steel, concrete, masonry, and wood-framed structures

This text, with its many worked problems, is ideal for upper-level undergraduates and graduate students. Now that the seismic engineering provisions of the IBC Code apply to the entire United States, this text should also guide practicing engineers not yet exposed to seismic design in designing code-compliant, earthquake-resistant structures.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Structural Dynamics and Probabilistic Analysis for Engineers[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3cbng][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?o7yfokvaa3j6w[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

[h=3]Book Description[/h]ISBN-10:* 0750687657 *| ISBN-13:* 978-0750687652* | Publication Date: *June 12, 2008*
Probabilistic structural dynamics offers unparalleled tools for analyzing uncertainties in structural design. Once avoided because it is mathematically rigorous, this technique has recently remerged with the aide of computer software. Written by an author/educator with 40 years of experience in structural design, this user friendly manual integrates theories, formulas and mathematical models to produce a guide that will allow professionals to quickly grasp concepts and start solving problems. In this book, the author uses simple examples that provide templates for creating of more robust case studies later in the book.

*Problems are presented in an easy to understand form
*Practical guide to software programs to solve design problems
*Packed with examples and case studies of actual projects
*Classical and the new stochastic factors of safety
[h=3]Product Details[/h]

*Hardcover:* 488 pages
*Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann (June 12, 2008)
*Language:* English


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Structural Dynamics and Vibration in Practice[/h]Douglas Thorby






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3cbw9][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?2n2evcs75c8mw[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*
[h=3]Book Description[/h]ISBN-10:* 0750680024 *| ISBN-13:* 978-0750680028* | Publication Date: *March 4, 2008*
This straightforward text, primer and reference introduces the theoretical, testing and control aspects of structural dynamics and vibration, as practised in industry today.

Written by an expert engineer of over 40 years experience, the book comprehensively opens up the dynamic behavior of structures and provides engineers and students with a comprehensive practice based understanding of the key aspects of this key engineering topic.

Key features
. Worked example based makes it a thoroughly practical resource
. Aimed at those studying to enter, and already working in industry;
. Presents an applied practice and testing based approach while remaining grounded in the theory of the topic
. Makes the topic as easy to read as possible, omitting no steps in the development of the subject;
. Includes the use of computer based modelling techniques and finite elements
. Covers theory, modelling testing and control in practice

Written with the needs of engineers of a wide range of backgrounds in mind, this book will be a key resource for those studying structural dynamics and vibration at undergraduate level for the first time in aeronautical, mechanical, civil and automotive engineering. It will be ideal for laboratory classes and as a primer for readers returning to the subject, or coming to it fresh at graduate level.

It is a guide for students to keep and for practicing engineers to refer to: its worked example approach ensures that engineers will turn to Thorby for advice in many engineering situations.

1. Presents students and practitioners in all branches of engineering with a unique structural dynamics resource and primer, covering practical approaches to vibration engineering while remaining grounded in the theory of the topic
2. Written by a leading industry expert, with a worked example lead approach for clarity and ease of understanding
3. Makes the topic as easy to read as possible, omitting no steps in the development of the subject; covers computer based techniques and finite elements


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Response Control and Seismic Isolation of Buildings[/h]Masahiko Higashino (Author), Shin Okamoto (Author)






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3cc7j][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?cy3218axx5a43[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*
[h=3]Book Description[/h]ISBN-10:* 0415366232 *| ISBN-13:* 978-0415366236* | Publication Date: *October 17, 2006* | Edition: *1*
This state of the art report from an international task group (TG44) of CIB, the International Council of Building Research Organizations, presents a highly authoritative guide to the application of innovative technologies on response control and seismic isolation of buildings to practice worldwide.
Many countries and cities are located in earthquake-prone areas making effective seismic design a major issue in structural engineering. Reassuringly, structural response control and seismic isolation have advanced remarkably in recent years following numerous studies internationally. Several major conferences have been held and reports have been written but little has been issued on the application of the technologies to good structural engineering practice.
Plugging that gap, _Response Control and Seismic Isolation of Buildings_ presents researchers in structural engineering (dynamics) and construction management with up-to-date applications of the latest technologies.
[h=3]Product Details[/h]

*Hardcover:* 416 pages
*Publisher:* Spon Press; 1 edition (October 17, 2006)
*Language:* English


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Design of Seismic Isolated Structures From Theory to Practice[/h]Farzad Naeim (Author), James M. Kelly (Author)






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3ccLX][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?vggw65txya28v[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Design of Seismic Isolated Structures: From Theory to Practice
Publisher: Wiley | ISBN: 0471149217 | edition 1999 | File type: PDF | 304 pages | 14,3 mb
Complete, practical coverage of the evaluation, analysis, and design and code requirements of seismic isolation systems. Based on the concept of reducing seismic demand rather than increasing the earthquake resistance capacity of structures, seismic isolation is a surprisingly simple approach to earthquake protection. However, proper application of this technology within complex seismic design code requirements is both complicated and difficult.
[h=3]Editorial Reviews[/h][h=3]From the Back Cover[/h]Complete, practical coverage of the evaluation, analysis, and design and code requirements of seismic isolation systems.
Based on the concept of reducing seismic demand rather than increasing the earthquake resistance capacity of structures, seismic isolation is a surprisingly simple approach to earthquake protection. However, proper application of this technology within complex seismic design code requirements is both complicated and difficult.
_Design of Seismic Isolated Structures_ provides complete, up-to-date coverage of seismic isolation, complete with a systematic development of concepts in theory and practical application supplemented by numerical examples. This book helps design professionals navigate and understand the ideas and procedures involved in the analysis, design, and development of specifications for seismic isolated structures. It also provides a framework for satisfying code requirements while retaining the favorable cost-effective and damage control aspects of this new technology. An indispensable resource for practicing and aspiring engineers and architects, Design of Seismic Isolated Structures includes:


Isolation system components.
Complete coverage of code provisions for seismic isolation.
Mechanical characteristics and modeling of isolators.
Buckling and stability of elastomeric isolators.
Examples of seismic isolation designs.
Specifications for the design, manufacture, and testing of isolation devices.
[h=3]About the Author[/h]FARZAD NAEIM, PhD, SE, is Director of Research and Development at John A. Martin Associates, Inc. in Los Angeles, California.

JAMES M. KELLY, PhD, is Professor in the Graduate School of the University of California at Berkeley.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Seismic Design Handbook - by Farzad Naiem[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3cg5U][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?bbi7wp1hsjl63[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*
[h=3]Book Description[/h]ISBN-10:* 0792373014 *| ISBN-13:* 978-0792373018* | Publication Date: *March 31, 2001* | Edition: *2nd*
The Seismic Design Handbook is a primary resource for both researchers and teachers in the field of earthquake-resistant design. The first edition of this handbook was received with much enthusiasm. It is the de-facto textbook for teaching seismic design principles at many major universities. In the United States, UC Berkeley, Stanford, UCLA, University of Southern California, SUNY Buffalo, the University of Illinois, Washington University, the University of Texas at Austin, Georgia Tech, Cornell, and the University of Michigan have adopted the text. Abroad, the Imperial College of London and the Israel Institute of Technology are among its adopters. This second edition contains up-to-date information on planning, analysis, and design of earthquake-resistant building structures. Its intention is to provide engineers, architects, developers, and students of structural engineering and architecture with authoritative, yet practical, design information. It bridges the gap between advances in the theories and concepts of seismic design and their implementation in practice. This handbook has been endorsed by the International Conference of Building Officials. It contains a CD-ROM with applicable building code references and recommended practices. Audience: The Seismic Design Handbook is a must for practicing engineers, architects, building officials, developers, teachers, and students in the field of earthquake-resistant building design. Its distinguished panel of contributors is made up of 22 experts from industry and universities, recognized for their knowledge and extensive practical experience in their fields.
[h=3]Product Details[/h]

*Hardcover:* 848 pages
*Publisher:* Springer; 2nd edition (March 31, 2001)
*Language:* English


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Displacement Based Seismic Design of Structures[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3cg9H][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?k7ot1ox5udo2c[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Displacement Based Seismic Design of Structures
Publisher: IUSS Press | ISBN: 8861980007 | edition 2007 | File type: PDF | 721 pages | 62 mb
Displacement-Based Seismic Design of Structures is a book primarily directed towards practicing structural designers who are interested in applying performance-based concepts to seismic design. Since much of the material presented in the book has not been published elsewhere, it will also be of considerable interest to researchers, and to graduate and upper-level undergraduate students of earthquake engineering who wish to develop a deeper understanding of how design can be used to control seismic response.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Seismic Design of Buildings to Eurocode 8[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3cg7A][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?09n3ed6n1ac5w[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

*Ahmed Elghazouli, "Seismic Design of Buildings to Eurocode 8"*
Taylor & Francis | 2009-06-17 | ISBN: 0415447623, 0203888944 | 320 pages | PDF | 10,5 MB
As the new Eurocode 8 on the Design of Structures for Earthquake Resistance has acquired the status of a full Euronorm, practical information and training has become urgently needed, especially in relation to the underlying principles of seismic behaviour and the design of building structures. This book covers seismic design in a clear but brief manner and links the principles to the code, illustrated with design examples. Concrete and steel buildings, and their foundations, are given special emphasis but the book is also applicable to many other types of structure and sub-structure.The book stems from practical short courses on seismic design, run jointly by the Society for Earthquake and Civil Engineering Dynamics (SECED) and Imperial College London. Its contributors are either senior academics with significant consulting experience, or leading practitioners, which gives the book a strong industry emphasis. It will be of value to a wide range of practising civil and structural engineers at different stages of their careers; and should also be of direct use to academics preparing courses and worked examples on seismic design to EC8, to advanced undergraduate students, and to Masters level students in Earthquake, Structural or Geotechnical Engineering.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Dynamics of Structures - Clough & Penzein - 3rd Edition[/h]Ray W. Clough & Joseph Penzien










```
[url=http://adf.ly/3ciQ7][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?se2ivas1almcj[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

[h=3]Book Description[/h]ISBN-10:* 0070113920 *| ISBN-13:* 978-0070113923* | Publication Date: *January 1975*
Intended primarily for teaching dynamics of structures to advanced undergraduates and graduate students in civil engineering departments, this text may also be an effective reference for researchers and practicing engineers. It aims to present state-of-the-art methods for assessing the seismic performance of structure/foundation systems and includes information on earthquake engineering, taken from case examples. The second edition provides treatment of frequency domain analysis for both SDOF and MDOF systems and expanded treatment of damping. There is also expanded treatment of step-by-step methods for solving linear and non-linear equations of motion and methods for solving directly-coupled equations of motion with complex frequency domain analysis.
[h=3]Product Details[/h]

*Hardcover:* 634 pages
*Publisher:* McGraw-Hill Companies (January 1975)
*Language:* English


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Structural Dynamics: Theory and Computation[/h]by Mario Paz






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3cjcK][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?0k1h1bmg2g03a[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

[h=3]Book Description[/h]Van Nostrand Reinhold. Used - Good. Shows some signs of wear, and may have some markings on the inside. 100% Money Back Guarantee. Shipped to over one million happy customers. Your purchase benefits world literacy!
Book Details


*Structural dynamics: Theory and computation (Miscellaneous/Catalogs) by Mario Paz*
Bookseller: Better World 



(US)
Bookseller Inventory #: GRP36942115
Title: Structural dynamics: Theory and computation (Miscellaneous/Catalogs)
Author: Mario Paz
Book condition: Used - Good
Binding: Hardcover
ISBN 10: 0442275358
ISBN 13: 9780442275358
Publisher: Van Nostrand Reinhold


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Dynamics of Structures - Theory and Application to Earthquake Engineering, by Anil Chopra[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3cicW][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?uz47svfpl1f8l[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*
[h=3]Book Description[/h]ISBN-10:* 0130869732 *| ISBN-13:* 978-0130869739* | Publication Date: *September 11, 2000* | Edition: *2*
This second edition includes many topics encompassing the theory of structural dynamics and the application of this theory regarding earthquake analysis, response, and design of structures. Covers the inelastic design spectrum to structural design; energy dissipation devices; Eurocode; theory of dynamic response of structures; structural dynamics theory; and more. Ideal for readers interested in Dynamics of Structures and Earthquake Engineering.
Since the first edition of this book was published in 1975, major advances have been made in the subject "Dynamics Of Structures." While it would be impossible to give a comprehensive treatment of all such changes in this second edition, those considered tobe of most practical significance are included.
The general organization of text material remains unchanged from the first edition. Itprogresseslogicallyfromatreatmentofsingle-degree-of-freedomsystems tomulti-degree-of-freedomdiscrete-parametersystemsandthenontoinfinite-degree- of-freedom continuous systems. The concept of force equilibrium, which forms the basis of static analysis of structures, is retained so that the experienced engineer can easily make the transition to performing a dynamic analysis. It is essential therefore that the student of structural dynamics have a solid background in the theories of
statics of structures, including matrix methods, and it is assumed that the readers of this text have such preparation.
[h=3]Product Details[/h]

*Hardcover:* 844 pages
*Publisher:* Prentice Hall; 2 edition (September 11, 2000)
*Language:* English


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Design Applications of Raft Foundations[/h]John Hemsley (Editor)






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3chBU][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?x1kd2w1j70aay[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

[h=3]Product details[/h]

*Hardcover:* 608 pages
*Publisher:* Thomas Telford Ltd (9 Oct 2000)
*Language* English
[h=3]Product Description[/h]This book examines alternative design procedures for plain and piled raft foundations. Chapters are written by leading consultants and contractors from around the world who draw on their extensive experience in the UK and overseas. It explores the broad assumptions that are made in the analysis of soil - structure interaction, together with the associated calculation methods. In particular, the book contains extensive references to recent work on the subject, and gives many examples of project applications covering a wide range of structural forms and ground conditions. In some cases, predicted foundation behaviour is compared with field performance.
[h=3]Table of Contents[/h]* Concrete industrial ground slabs * Development of design charts for concrete pavements and industrial ground slabs * Concrete pavements for airports * Non-destructive evaluation of concrete pavement properties * Design of raft foundations on Winkler springs * Raft foundations for two Middle East tower blocks * Project design examples of shallow foundations * Industrial chimney foundations * Soil - structure interaction in design * Design of two raft foundations for buildings in London * Case histories of rafts in civil engineering * Calculation methods for raft foundations in Germany * Behaviour of piled raft foundation for tall building in Japan * Piled raft foundation for New Bibliotheca Alexandria * Practical design procedures for piled raft foundations * Raft foundations with disconnected settlement-reducing piles * Developments in raft analysis and design


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Concrete Admixtures Handbook - Properties, Science, and Technology (2nd Edition)[/h]V.S. Ramachandran (Author)






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3ch4Q][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?n689yht847rcp[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

[h=3]Book Description[/h]ISBN-10:* 0815513739 *| ISBN-13:* 978-0815513735* | Publication Date: *January 14, 1997* | Edition: *2*
Since the publication of the first edition ten years ago, significant developments have occurred in the use of admixtures in concrete. Eight new chapters and a full update of the preceding ten chapters bring this book up to date; reflecting the relative advances made in the science and technology of different groups of admixtures. The increased role and development of admixtures in concrete technology is evidenced by a number of conferences, publications, and novel admixtures available in the market place.

These developments in the field caused the modification of many chapters in the first edition in order to reflect the advances. Although individual chapters refer to standards and specifications of admixtures, those only interested in the standards or techniques used in investigating admixtures will find the second chapter (Research Technologies, Standards, and Specifications) useful. Admixtures are not as inert as may be presumed. They may chemically interact with the constituents of concrete and affect the properties of the fresh and hardened concrete and its durability. The third chapter deals with these aspects. It was important to devote a chapter to recent attempts in developing new admixtures.
[h=3]Product Details[/h]

*Hardcover:* 1183 pages
*Publisher:* William Andrew; 2 edition (January 14, 1997)
*Language:* English


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Pile Design and Construction Practice - 5th edition – Tomlinson[/h]M. J Tomlinson (Author), John Woodward (Author)






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3chD3][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?cxaw9152ripoa[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*
[h=3]Book Description[/h]ISBN-10:* 0415385822 *| ISBN-13:* 978-0415385824* | Publication Date: *December 22, 2007* | Edition: *5*
This international handbook is essential for geotechnical engineers and engineering geologists responsible for designing and constructing piled foundations. It explains general principles and practice and details current types of pile, piling equipment and methods.
It includes calculations of the resistance of piles to compressive loads, pile groups under compressive loading, piled foundations for resisting uplift and lateral loading and the structural design of piles and pile groups. Marine structures, miscellaneous problems (including machinery foundations, underpinning, mining subsidence areas, contracts and frozen ground), durability of piled foundations, ground investigations, and pile testing are also covered.
It introduces the 2005 version of Eurocode7, BS 8004 and other codes, and refers to BS 6349 on maritime structures, and new forms of civil engineering contracts suitable for piling projects. It includes numerous worked examples to the codes, many based on actual problems. It also gives very comprehensive information for students.
[h=3]Editorial Reviews[/h]Review
*'An excellent reference ... Provides the reader with considerable insight into the behaviour, design, and use of various types of pile. Simple exercises are given which provide the reader with an insight to the processses of design and the final foundation choice.'*_ - Canadian Journal of Civil Engineering (of the 4th edition)_
About the Author
Michael Tomlinson has a lifetime’s experience in piling and foundations. He worked for George Wimpey Ltd for nearly 30 years on the design and construction of foundations and earthworks. Since 1976 he has been an independent consulting engineer. He has worked in many parts of the world and is the author of a number of technical papers on piles and their behaviour in different soils. He was the first recipient of the Skempton Gold Medal inaugurated by the British Geotechnical Society in 1998.
John Woodward has undertaken the design and construction of a wide variety of geotechnical work in the UK and overseas. For the past 10 years he has acted as arbitrator and adjudicator resolving contractual disputes concerned with piling, drilling and contaminated land. In addition he works as an independent consultant and lectures on foundation design and construction. He is the author of several papers and An Introduction to Geotechnical Processes (Taylor and Francis, 2005).
[h=3]Product Details[/h]*Hardcover:* 568 pages
*Publisher:* Spon Press; 5 edition (December 22, 2007)
*Language:* English


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Piling Engineering, Third Edition[/h]Keith Elson (Author)






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3chEf][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?0rr765q5q5zv2[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*
[h=3]Editorial Reviews[/h][h=3]Product Description[/h]This third edition of the well established book has been comprehensively updated. It provides an accessible and well-illustrated account of design techniques, methods of testing and analysis of piles, with a marked emphasis on practice but with design methods that incorporate the most recent advances in piling theory.
[h=3]About the Author[/h]The late *Ken Fleming* PhD CEng MICE was Chief Engineer at Cementation Foundation Skanska in Rickmansworth, UK.
*Austin** Weltman* MSc DIC MIMM FGS is Geotechnical Director at Tony Gee and Partners LLP in Birmingham, UK.
*Mark Randolph* MA PhD FAA FTSE FREng FIEAust CPEng is Professor of Civil Engineering at the University of Western Australia and Director of Advanced Geomechanics in Perth, Australia.
*Keith Elson* PhD CEng MICE is a consulting geotechnical engineer in Sussex, UK.
[h=3]Product Details[/h]

*Format:* Kindle Edition
*File Size:* 8112 KB
*Print Length:* 408 pages
*Simultaneous Device Usage:* Up to 4 simultaneous devices, per publisher limits
*Publisher:* T & F Books UK; 3 edition (March 19, 2009)
*Sold by:* Amazon Digital Services
*Language:* English


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Underwater Embankments on Soft Soil: A Case History[/h]William F. Van Impe (Author), R. Daniel Verastegui Flores (Author)






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3chHh][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?zmedu65mkw6bw[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*
[h=3]Product Description[/h]Summary
Ground improvement is an established technique in foundation engineering. In recent decades, modern methods of ground improvement have utilised explosives, impact energy, thermal treatment of the soil, vacuum consolidation, vibratory compaction technologies, stabilization and solidification of soft soils, as well as combined systems of ingenious grouting systems and deep mixing technique. Internationally, deep mixing techniques are often the chosen method for dealing with increasingly-demanding foundation problems. Initial experiences, using inventive new developments of soft soil deep mixing technologies and various advanced high pressure mixing methods, have proved successful both onshore and offshore. This publication illustrates a challenging example, sited in the Port of Antwerp, Belgium, of the design and construction of a large underwater embankment on very soft soil. This text will be a valuable reference case history for the geotechnical engineer, both from the academic's as well as from the practitioner’s point of view.
[h=3]Product Details[/h]

*Format:* Kindle Edition
*File Size:* 2301 KB
*Print Length:* 139 pages
*Simultaneous Device Usage:* Up to 4 simultaneous devices, per publisher limits
*Publisher:* T & F Books UK; 1 edition (January 24, 2009)
*Sold by:* Amazon Digital Services
*Language:* English


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Design of modern highrise reinforced concrete structures[/h]*Hiroyuki Aoyama, "Design of Modern Highrise Reinforced Concrete Structures" *
World Scientific Publishing Company | 2002 | ISBN: 1860942393 | 300 pages |







```
[url=http://adf.ly/3ciql][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?1626gplottf2y[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Reinforced concrete (RC) as construction material has been used for a wide range of building structures throughout the world, owing to its advantages such as versatile Architecture application, low construction cost, excellent durability and easy maintenance. However, its use in seismic countries and areas in the world has been limited to lowrise or mediumrise buildings, considering inherent lack of structural safety against earthquakes. In the last several decades, highrise RC buildings finally emerged in Japan, under the increased social need
of more advanced types of RC buildings. Such a new type of structures was developed with the tremendous technical efforts for new high strength material,new design method, and new construction method, backed up by vast amount
of research accomplishment.
A five year national research project, entitled "Development of Advanced Reinforced Concrete Buildings using High Strength Concrete and
Reinforcement", was conducted in 1988-1993 by the coalition of many research organizations in Japan with the Building Research Institute of the Ministry of Construction as the central key organization. The major incentive of this
national research project was to further promote construction of highrise RC
buildings as well as other advanced types of RC structures, by providing new high strength material and new design and construction methods suitable for such material. This national research project was simply referred to "the New RC" project. Now it is more than five years since the conclusion of the New RC project. It is quite clear that the project was successful and effective in finding numerous
applications in the practical design and construction of advanced RC structures.
This book was written as an effort to disseminate major findings of the project so as to help develop modern RC buildings in seismic countries and areas in the world. It consists of the following nine chapters.....


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Tall Building Structures - Analysis and Design[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3cjJw][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?gj29chvoviv55[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Product Description
Examines structural aspects of high rise buildings, particularly fundamental approaches to the analysis of the behavior of different forms of building structures including frame, shear wall, tubular, core and outrigger-braced systems. Introductory chapters discuss the forces to which the structure is subjected, design criteria which are of the greatest relevance to tall buildings, and various structural forms which have developed over the years since the first skyscrapers were built at the turn of the century. A major chapter is devoted to the modeling of real structures for both preliminary and final analyses. Considerable attention is devoted to the assessment of the stability of the structure, and the significance of creep and shrinkage is discussed. A final chapter is devoted to the dynamic response of structures subjected to wind and earthquake forces. Includes both accurate computer-based and approximate methods of analysis.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Wind and Eartquake Resistant Building - Structural analysis and design[/h]Bungale S. Taranath (Author)






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3cjsG][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?2d46zr6h45d0l[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*
[h=3]Book Description[/h]ISBN-10:* 0824759346 *| ISBN-13:* 978-0824759346* | Publication Date: *December 15, 2004* | Edition: *1*
Developed as a resource for practicing engineers, while simultaneously serving as a text in a formal classroom setting, Wind and Earthquake Resistant Buildings provides a fundmental understanding of the behavior of steel, concrete, and composite building structures. The text format follows, in a logical manner, the typical process of designing a building, from the first step of determining design loads, to the final step of evaluating its behavior for unusual effects.

Includes a worksheet that takes the drudgery out of estimating wind response.

The book presents an in-depth review of wind effects and outlines seismic design, highlighting the dymamic behavior of buildings. It covers the design and detailing the requirements of steel, concrete, and composite buidlings assigned to seismic design categories A through E. The author explains critical code specific items and structural concepts by doing the nearly impossible feat of addressing the history, reason for existence, and intent of major design provisions of the building codes. While the scope of the book is intentionally broad, it provides enough in-depth coverage to make it useful for structural engineers in all stages of their careers.

Features
· Discusses the latest approaches for calculating lateral forces using the newly published ASCE 7-02 provisions
· Describes the static, dynamic, and time-history analysis of using seismic design provisions of ASCE 7-02, IBC 2003, NFPA 5000, AISC 341-02, ACI 318-02, FEMA 350 and 356, UBC 1997, and the Blue Book-1997
· Explores traditional and newer types of bracing systems and allows the reader to attain a fundamental understanding of their behavior
· Covers the restoration of damaged or seismically vulnerable buildings with a special emphasis on seismic rehabilitation of hospitals and schools
· Elucidates the differences between a "code-sponsored design and an alternate design philosophy based on the concept of Ductility Trade-Off for Strength"
· Highlights earthquake hazard mitigation technologies including seismic base isolation, passive energy dissipation, and damping systems
· Provides an abundance of examples applicable to real buildings and includes just enough explanations to drive home the underlying basic principles
[h=3]Product Details[/h]

*Hardcover:* 912 pages
*Publisher:* CRC Press; 1 edition (December 15, 2004)
*Language:* English


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Column Shortening in Tall Buildings : Prediction and Compensation[/h]S.K. Ghosh, and Hal Iyengar Mark Fintel (Author)







```
[url=http://adf.ly/3cjve][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?ywc22mc6775xz[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Item Code: EB108
Date: 1987 Mark Fintel, S.K. Ghosh, and Hal Iyengar
*Description:* This design aid deals with the effects of elastic and inelastic column shortening in tall buildings. Discusses strains in columns, overall column shortening, relative shortening between adjacent vertical members--all caused by elastic stresses, shrinkage, creep; and methods of compensation for differential shortening of vertical members in tall concrete and composite buildings.
A computerized procedure for prediction of elastic and inelastic column length changes in tall buildings has been developed, which is applicable to concrete and composite structures. The procedure is presented and illustrated through practical examples. Idealizations of the elastic behavior, shrinkage, and creep of concrete that were used in the computerized procedure are discussed. The proposed procedure is verified against laboratory test results as well as against field observations. Differential column length changes computed through the proposed analytical procedure can and should be compensated for during construction. Compensation techniques, which must vary with the type of structural system used, are suggested.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Soil Mechanics - Basic Concept and Engineering Applications[/h]A. Aysen (Author)






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3ckBT][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?7nbm2ml2sw0rw[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*
[h=3]Book Description[/h]ISBN-10:* 0415383935 *| ISBN-13:* 978-0415383936* | Publication Date: *January 3, 2002* | Edition: *1*
_A_a logical, integrated and comprehensive coverage of both introductory and advanced topics in soil mechanics in an easy-to-understand style. Emphasis is placed on presenting fundamental behaviour before more advanced topics are introduced. The use of S.I. units throughout, and frequent references to current international codes of practice and refereed research papers, make the contents universally applicable.
Written with the university student in mind and packed full of pedagogical features, this book provides an integrated and comprehensive coverage of both introductory and advanced topics in soil mechanics. It includes:


worked examples to elucidate the technical content and facilitate self-learning
a convenient structure (the book is divided into sections), enabling it to be used throughout two, three and four year undergraduate courses
univerally applicable contents through the use of SI units throughout, frequent references to current international codes of practice and refereed research papers
new and advanced topics that extend beyond those in standard undergraduate courses.
The perfect textbook for a range of courses on soils mechanics and also a very valuable resource for practising professional engineers.
[h=3]Product Details[/h]

*Paperback:* 468 pages
*Publisher:* Taylor & Francis; 1 edition (January 3, 2002)
*Language:* English


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Craig's Soil Mechanics, 7th Edition[/h]R.F. Craig quot;Craig's Soil Mechanics, 7th Editionquot;
Published by Taylor Francis | Publication date : April 2004 | ISBN : 0415327024 | File type: PDF | 459 pages | English | 10.2 mb






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3ckPS][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?s43wariuqouep[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

This is the seventh edition of the best selling text Soil Mechanics, widely praised for its clarity, depth of explanation and extensive coverage. As with previous editions, it presents the fundamental principles of soil mechanics and illustrates how they are applied in practical situations. Worked examples throughout the book reinforce the explanations and a range of problems for the reader to solve provides further learning opportunities.

Soil Mechanics assembles all the essential elements of an undergraduate course, leading from the properties of soils and basic theory through to practical applications such as retaining structures and foundations. Both the traditional and limit state methods of design are included, some of the concepts of geotechnical engineering are introduced and the different types of field instrumentation are described. Case studies provide the essential features of 10 geotechnical projects and the differences between prediction and performance are illustrated and discussed.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Foundation Design Principles and Practices - by Donald P.Coduto[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3ckff][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?9tacmcay545a5[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

ISBN 10: *0135897068 / 0-13-589706-8 *
ISBN 13: *9780135897065*
Publisher: *Prentice Hall*
Publication Date: *2000*
Binding: *Hardcover*

[h=3]Synopsis:[/h]Using a design-oriented approach that addresses geotechnical, structural, and construction aspects of foundation engineering, this book explores practical methods of designing structural foundations, while emphasizing and explaining how and why foundations behave the way they do. It explains the theories and experimental data behind the design procedures, and how to apply this information to real-world problems. Covers general principles (performance requirements, soil mechanics, site exploration and characterization); shallow foundations (bearing capacity, settlement, spread footings -- geotechnical design, spread footings -- structural design, mats); deep foundations (axial load capacity -- full-scale load tests, static methods, dynamic methods; lateral load capacity; structural design); special topics (foundations on weak and compressible soils, foundation on expansive soils, foundations on collapsible soils); and earth retaining structures (lateral earth pressures, cantilever retaining walls, sheet pile walls, soldier pile walls, internally stabilized earth retaining structures). For geotechnical engineers, soils engineers, structural engineers, and foundation engineers.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Structural Foundation Manual for Low-Rise Buildings by Atkinson[/h]Michael F. Atkinson, "Structural Foundations Manual for Low-Rise Buildings"
Publisher: Spon Press; 1st ed edition | 1993 | ISBN: 0419179402 | File type: PDF | 248 pages | 21 mb






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3ckrR][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?t5xlym9cg6bt0[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

This book is a practical guide to the design of foundations for housing and other low-rise buildings. Its emphasis is on practical, buildable solutions to foundation problems, especially on abnormal or poor ground. Builders, structural engineers and architects will find Structural Foundations Manual for Low-Rise Buildings an invaluable desk-side reference for foundation designs on these sites.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Geotechnical Earthquake Engineering - Simplified Analyses with Case Studies and Examples[/h]Milutin Srbulov (Author)










```
[url=http://adf.ly/3cl0Z][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?58ct6ig8cp8dm[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

_... "Included on the Choice list with the outstanding academic Earth Sciences titles 2008" ..._

This volume describes simplified dynamic analyses that bridge the gap between the rather limited provisions of design codes and the rather eclectic methods used in sophisticated analyses. Graphs and spreadsheets are included for the ease and speed of use of simplified analyses of:


soil slope (in)stability and displacements caused by earthquakes,
sand liquefaction and flow caused by earthquakes,
dynamic soil-foundation interaction,
bearing capacity and additional settlement of shallow foundations,
earthquake motion effects on tunnels and shafts,
frequent liquefaction potential mitigation measures.
A number of comments on the assumptions used in different methods, limitation and factors affecting the results are given. Several case histories are also included in the appendices in order to assess the accuracy and usefulness of the simplified methods.
Audience
This work is of interest to geotechnical engineers, engineering geologists, earthquake engineers and students.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Applied Analyses in Geotechnics, F Azizi[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3cl9H][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?w97ikh4291xh3[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

[h=3]Product Description[/h]Innovative and state-of-the-art, using clear illustrations and numerous worked examples, this book explains core, yet highly complex, topics such as critical state modelling, centrifuge modelling, pressuremeter testing and finite element modelling._ Applied Analyses in Geotechnics_ will enable the reader to make informed judgements about appropriate analytical parameters and allow for greater understanding of results and their implications.

[h=3]Book Details[/h]

Book
Applied Analyses in Geotechnics
Authors
Feth Azizi,Fethi Azizi,Dr Fethi Azizi
Publisher
Spons Architecture Price Book
ISBN-10
0419253408
ISBN-13
9780419253402
Edition
Hardcover 11/1999
Total Pages
776
Language
English


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Geotechnical Engineering: Principles and Practices of Soil Mechanics and Foundation Engineering[/h]V.N.S. Murthy (Author)






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3clGM][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?9akjk0dm9g5aa[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*
[h=3]Book Description[/h]ISBN-10:* 0824708733 *| ISBN-13:* 978-0824708733* | Publication Date: *October 25, 2002* | Edition: *1*
A must have reference for any engineer involved with foundations, piers, and retaining walls, this remarkably comprehensive volume illustrates soil characteristic concepts with examples that detail a wealth of practical considerations, It covers the latest developments in the design of drilled pier foundations and mechanically stabilized earth retaining wall and explores a pioneering approach for predicting the nonlinear behavior of laterally loaded long vertical and batter piles.
As complete and authoritative as any volume on the subject, it discusses soil formation, index properties, and classification; soil permeability, seepage, and the effect of water on stress conditions; stresses due to surface loads; soil compressibility and consolidation; and shear strength characteristics of soils.
While this book is a valuable teaching text for advanced students, it is one that the practicing engineer will continually be taking off the shelf long after school lets out. Just the quick reference it affords to a huge range of tests and the appendices filled with essential data, makes it an essential addition to an civil engineering library.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Pile Design for Structural and Geotechnical Engineers[/h]416 pages | Butterworth-Heinemann (February 8, 2008) | ISBN: 0750687630 | PDF | 6.4Mb






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3cld1][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?zzbu1f2mzo2v6[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

All objects and structures transfer their load either directly or indirectly to the earth. The capacity of the earth to support such loads depends on the strength and stability of the supporting soil or rock materials. Pile foundations are the part of a structure used to carry and transfer the load of the structure to the bearing ground located at some depth below ground surface. There are many texts on pile foundations. Generally, these books are complicated and difficult to understand. Easy to use and understand, this book covers virtually every subject concerning pile design, featuring techniques that do not appear in other books on the subject. The book contains design methods with real life examples on pin piles, bater piles, concrete piles, steel piles, timber piles, auger cast piles, underpinning design, seismic pile design, negative skin friction and design of Bitumen coated piles for negative skin friction and many other subjects. The book is packed with design examples, case studies and after construction scenarios are presented for the reader's benefits. This book enables the reader to come away with a complete and comprehensive understanding of the issues related to the design, installation and construction of piles.

* Handy guide for engineers perparing the professional engineer (PE) exam.
* Nomrous design examples for sandy soils, clayey soils, seismic loadings
* Methodologies and case studies for different pile types


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Pile Foundation Analysis and Design-H.G Poulos; E. H. Davis[/h][h=3]H.G Poulos; E. H. Davis[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3clvB][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?a8vfgb0mf15v1[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

[h=3]Product Details[/h]

*Hardcover:* 397 pages
*Publisher:* Krieger Pub Co (May 1990)
*Language:* English


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]SHALLOW FOUNDATIONS -Bearing Capacity and Settlement[/h]Braja M. Das (Author)






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3cmBK][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?xlf7vp9m14ce253[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

[h=3]Book Description[/h]ISBN-10:* 1420070061 *| ISBN-13:* 978-1420070064* | Publication Date: *February 23, 2009* | Edition: *2*
Considered the standard engineering reference on shallow foundations, this edition strengthens that position. Completely reworked and written by one of the top men in the field, it covers all the latest developments and approaches. Equally valuable to researchers and designers as it is to engineering students, this resource updates data and provides revised theories on the ultimate and allowable bearing capacities of shallow foundations. It adds refinements to a number of unique circumstances such as foundations on soil with geogrid reinforcement as well as bearing capacity relationships for shallow foundations subjected to eccentric and inclined loads. It also covers advances in reinforcement materials.
The First Comprehensive Guide to Shallow Foundations

Over the last few decades, the bearing capacity of shallow foundations has been studied more thoroughly than any other subject in geotechnical engineering. Until now, however, most references on foundation engineering devoted only a single chapter to the subject. Shallow Foundations: Bearing Capacity and Settlement provides what many engineers have been waiting for-a concise, comprehensive reference containing all the relevant material on shallow foundation behavior under static and dynamic loads related to their ultimate bearing capacity, allowable bearing capacity, and settlement.

Estimation Techniques, Earthquake Loading, and Experimental Results

The author-a renowned expert-presents the various theories developed during the past fifty years for estimating the ultimate bearing capacity of shallow foundations under various types of loading and subsoil conditions. He discusses the principles of estimating foundation settlement and for estimating the stress increase in a soil mass supporting a foundation. Earthquake loading and its effects on ultimate bearing capacity have received considerable attention in recent years, and the author provides an overview of these developments. He also offers details regarding permanent foundation settlement caused by cyclic and transient loading-details derived from laboratory and field experimental observations.

Progress in Soil Reinforcement

Researchers have made steady progress in evaluating the potential of soil reinforcement to reduce settlement and increase ultimate and allowable bearing capacities of shallow foundations. This book provides an entire chapter on the subject, including discussions of the materials used: galvanized steel strips, geotextile, and geogrid.

The presentation of Shallow Foundations is clear, concise, and filled with examples and exercises that illustrate the theory. This book stands alone as an in-depth, authoritative guide to shallow foundation bearing capacities and the effects of different soil types, slopes, settlement, reinforcement, and seismic activity. Researchers, students, and practicing engineers will all welcome its addition to their reference shelves.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Structural Foundation Designer's Manual[/h]W. G. Curtin (Author), Gerry Shaw (Author), Gary Parkinson (Author), J. Golding (Author), Norman Seward (Author)






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3cmYu][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?ruzzlwphxqzh[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Structural Foundation Designers' Manual
Publisher: Wiley-Blackwell
ISBN: 140513044X
Date of publication: 2006-12-11
Format: PDF
Number of pages: 392
Language: English
Size: 7.6 Mb
_
*Book Description:*
This manual for civil and structural engineers aims to simplify as much as possible a complex subject which is often treated too theoretically, by explaining in a practical way how to provide uncomplicated, buildable and economical foundations.It explains simply, clearly and with numerous worked examples how economic foundation design is achieved. It deals with both straightforward and difficult sites, following the process through site investigation, foundation selection and, finally, design.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Josep Bowles Foundation Analysis and Design, Fifth Edition[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3cmVD][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?d9thxd27bi67t[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

[h=3]Book Description[/h]ISBN-10:* 0079122477 *| ISBN-13:* 978-0079122476* | Publication Date: *September 1, 1995* | Edition: *5*
The revision of this best-selling text for a junior/senior course in Foundation Analysis and Design now includes an IBM computer disk containing 16 compiled programs together with the data sets used to produce the output sheets, as well as new material on sloping ground, pile and pile group analysis, and procedures for an improved anlysis of lateral piles. Bearing capacity analysis has been substantially revised for footings with horizontal as well as vertical loads. Footing design for overturning now incorporates the use of the same uniform linear pressure concept used in ascertaining the bearing capacity. Increased emphasis is placed on geotextiles for retaining walls and soil nailing.
[h=3]Product Details[/h]

*Hardcover:* 1024 pages
*Publisher:* McGraw-Hill Science/Engineering/Math; 5 edition (September 1, 1995)
*Language:* English


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Guidelines for Bridge Design[/h]

```
[url=http://adf.ly/3gg3B][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?5x6k2t36h315q[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Soil Strength and Slope Stability, By J. Michael Duncan, Stephen G. Wright[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3h0Il][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?yw0b03kruaqhc[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

*Soil Strength and Slope Stability *describes state of the art methods for evaluating soil strength, and for analysis, design and stabilization of slopes in soil. The principles of limit equilibrium analysis, and appropriate use of computer programs are emphasized. Methods are described for checking the results of complex analyses, and for presenting results of slope stability analyses clearly. These are illustrated through many examples.

Written by two recognized experts in the field, Soil Strength and Slope Stability features:
• Case histories of landslides, embankment failures, excavation slope failures
• Principles that govern the shear strength of soils, including shear strength of municipal solid waste
• Methods for estimating and evaluating shear strengths based on back analysis of slope failures and stable slopes
• Explanations of the conditions that slopes must be designed to endure
• Detailed explanations of analysis methods for short-term and long-term stability, rapid drawdown, earthquake, and partial consolidation
• A wide range of analysis methods, methods for verifying results, and advice on presenting the results of slope stability analyses,including the importance of using multiple and/or independent methods
• Methods for repairing failed slopes and stabilizing marginally stable slopes

Table of Contents:
Preface.
Chapter 1. Introduction.
Chapter 2. Examples and Causes of Slope Failure.
Chapter 3. Soil Mechanics Principles.
Chapter 4. Stability Conditions for analyses.
Chapter 5. Shear Strengths of Soil and Municipal Solid Waste.
Chapter 6. Mechanics of Limit Equilibrium Procedures.
Chapter 7. Methods of Analyzing Slope Stability.
Chapter 8. Reinforced Slopes and Embankments.
Chapter 9. Analyses for Rapid Drawdown.
Chapter 10. Seismic Slope Stability.
Chapter 11. Analyses of Embankments with Partial Consolidation of Weak Foundations.
Chapter 12. Analyses to Back-Calculate Strengths.
Chapter 13. Factors of Safety and Reliability.
Chapter 14. Important Details of Stability Analyses.
Chapter 15. Presenting Results of Stability Evaluations.
Chapter 16. Slope Stabilization and Repair.
Appendix: Slope Stability Charts.
References.
Index.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Traffic & Highway Engineering, 4th Edition[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3h0TL][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?k8r37lyoddud5[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

PART 1 - INTRODUCTION.
1. The Profession of Transportation Engineering - Importance of Transportation. Transportation History. Transportation Employment. Summary. Problems. References.
2. Transportation Systems and Organizations - Developing a Transportation System. Modes of Transportation. Transportation Organizations. Summary. Problems. References.

PART 2 - TRAFFIC OPERATIONS.
3. Characteristics of the Driver, the Pedestrian, the Vehicle, and the Road - Driver Characteristics. Perception-Reaction Process. Older Drivers' Characteristics. Pedestrian Characteristics. Bicyclists and Bicycles Characteristics. Vehicle Characteristics. Road Characteristics. Summary. Problems. References.
4. Traffic Engineering Studies - Spot Speed Studies. Volume Studies. Travel Time and Delay Studies. Parking Studies. Summary. Problems. References.
5. Highway Safety - Issues Involved in Transportation Safety. Strategic Highway Safety Plans. Effectiveness of Safety Design Features. Summary. Problems. References.
6. Fundamental Principles of Traffic Flow - Traffic Flow Elements. Flow-Density Relationships. Shock Waves in Traffic Streams. Gap and Gap Acceptance. Introduction to Queuing Theory. Summary. Problems.
7. Intersection Design - Types of At-Grade Intersections. Design Principles for At-Grade Intersections. Design of Railroad Grade Crossings. Summary. Problems. References.
8. Intersection Control - General Concepts of Traffic Control. Conflict Points at Intersections. Types of Intersection Control. Signal Timing for Different Color Indications. Freeway Ramps. Summary. Problems. References.
9. Capacity and Level of Service: Two-Lane and Multilane Highways - Two-Lane Highways. Freeways. Multilane highways. Summary. Problems. References. Appendix: Tables.
10. Capacity and Level of Service at Signalized Intersections - Definitions of Some Common Terms. Level of Service at Signalized Intersections. Summary. Problems. References. Appendix:Tables.

PART 3 - TRANSPORTATION PLANNING.
11. The Transportation Planning Process - Basic Elements of Transportation Planning. Transportation Planning Institutions. Urban Transportation Planning. Forecasting Travel. Summary. Problems. References.
12. Forecasting Travel Demand - Demand Forecasting Approaches. Trip Generation. Trip Distribution. Mode Choice. Traffic Assignment. Other Methods for Forecasting Demand. Estimating Freight Demand. Traffic Impact Studies. Summary. Problems. References.
13. Evaluating Transportation Alternatives - Basic Issues in Evaluation. Evaluation Based on Economic Criteria. Evaluation Based on Multiple Criteria. Summary. Problems. References.

PART 4 - LOCATION, GEOMETRICS, AND DRAINAGE.
14. Highway Surveys and Location - Principles of Highway Location. Highway Survey Methods. Highway Earthwork and Final Plans. Summary. Problems. References.
15. Geometric Design of Highway Facilities - Factors Influencing Highway Design. Design of the Alignment. Special Facilities for Heavy Vehicles on Steep Grades. Bicycle Facilities. Parking Facilities. Computer Use in Geometric Design. Summary. Problems. References.
16. Highway Drainage - Surface Drainage. Highway Drainage Structures. Sediment and Erosion Control. Hydrologic Considerations. Unit Hydrographs. Hydraulic Design of Highway Drainage Structures. Subsurface Drainage. Economic Analysis. Summary. Problems. References. Additional Readings .

PART 5 - MATERIALS AND PAVEMENTS.
17. Soil Engineering for Highway Design - Soil Characteristics. Basic Engineering Properties of Soils. Classification of Soils for Highway Use. Soil Surveys for Highway Construction. Soil Compaction. Special Soil Tests for Pavement Design. Frost Action in Soils. Summary. Problems. References.
18. Bituminous Materials - Sources of Asphalt. Description and Uses of Bituminous Binders. Properties of Asphalt Materials. Tests for Asphalt Materials. Asphalt Mixtures. Superpave Systems. Summary. Problems. References .
19. Design of Flexible Pavements - Structural Components of a Flexible Pavement. Soil Stabilization. General Principles of Flexible Pavement Design. Summary. Problems. References.
20. Design of Rigid Pavements - Materials Used in Rigid Pavements. Joints in Concrete Pavements. Types of Rigid Highway Pavements. Pumping of Rigid Pavements. Thickness Design of Rigid Pavements. Summary. Problems. References.
21. Pavement Management - Problems of Highway Rehabilitation. Methods for Determining Roadway Condition. Pavement Condition Prediction. Pavement Rehabilitation. Pavement Rehabilitation Programming. GIS and Pavement Management. Summary. Problems.
References.
Appendixes.
Index.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Introduction to Design for Civil Engineers[/h]R . S . Narayanan and A . W . Beeby






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3h0dw][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?a83yx24ippk07[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

A.W. Beeby "Introduction to Design for Civil Engineers"
Taylor & Francis | 2000-11-07 | ISBN: 0419235507 | 176 pages | PDF | 5,6 MB

An Introduction to Design for Civil Engineers is a concise book that provides the reader with the necessary background on terminology used in design. This book will be a useful aid for entry-level students of civil engineering and related disciplines such as structural engineering, building engineering and architecture. It will also prove beneficial for newly qualified professionals and others who want a concise guide to everyday design terminology.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Pavement Analysis and Design (2nd Edition)[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3h0vm][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?o2zmro1fcr2f3[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Yang H. Huang, quot;Pavement Analysis and Design (2nd Edition)quot;
Prentice Hall | 2003 | ISBN: 0131424734 | 792 pages | File type: PDF | 180 mb
This up-to-date book covers both theoretical and practical aspects of pavement analysis and design. It includes some of the latest developments in the field, and some very useful computer software��developed by the author��with detailed instructions. Specific chapter topics include stresses and strains in flexible pavements, stresses and deflections in rigid pavements, traffic loading and volume, material characterization, drainage design, pavement performance, reliability, flexible pavement design, rigid pavement design, design of overlays, theory of viscoelasticity, theory of elastic layer systems, Superpave, pavement management systems, and an introduction to the 2002 Pavement Design Guide. For practicing engineers in the design of pavements and raft foundations.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Reinforced Soil Engineering (Advanced in Research and Practice): Hoe I. Ling, Dov Leshchinsky, Fumio Tatsuoka[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3iJ7Y][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?ek6o9dhlzv1v0[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Reinforced Soil Engineering (Advanced in Research and Practice): Hoe I. Ling, Dov Leshchinsky, Fumio Tatsuoka
CRC | ISBN: 0824742540 | 2003 | PDF (OCR) | 512 pages | 5.34 Mb

This one-of-a-kind reference evaluates the efficacy, stability, and strength of various soil walls, slopes, and structures enhanced by geosynthetic materials. Offering stimulating contributions from more than 50 leading specialists in the field, Reinforced Soil Engineering compiles recent innovations in design layout, controlled construction, and geosynthetic material implementation for improved cost-efficiency, maintenance, and functioning in civil engineering applications. The book focuses on geotechnical earthquake issues and case histories from countries including the United States, Canada, Japan, Taiwan, Turkey, and other European nations.

Text evaluates the efficacy, stability, and strength of various soil walls, slopes, and structures enhanced by geosynthetic materials. Compiles recent innovations in design layout, controlled construction, and geosynthetic material implementation for improved cost-efficiency, maintenance, and functioning in civil engineering.

Table of Contents
Preface
Contributors
1 Civil and Environmental Applications of Geosynthetics 1
2 Performance Properties of Geogrids 19
3 Unit Cell Testing of Reinforced Soils 37
4 Modeling the Time-Dependent Behavior of Geosynthetically Reinforced Soil Structures with Cohesive Backfill 69
5 Issue and Nonissue in Block Walls as Implied Through Computer-Aided Design 85
6 Application of Sliding Block Concept to Geosynthetic-Constructed Facilities 95
7 Failure of an 8-Meter-High Segmental Block Wall in the Northeast United States 113
8 Displacement Monitoring at Verrand High Reinforced Soil Structure 123
9 U.K. Case Study: Bluewater Retail and Leisure Destination Reinforced Soil Slopes to Form Steep-Sided New Lakes 137
10 State of the Practice: Past, Current, and Future Perspectives of Reinforced Soil Retaining Structures in Turkey 153
11 Recent Experiences of Reinforced Soil Retaining Structures in China 165
12 Large-Scale Reinforced Clay Walls Backfilled with Clay at Cheng Kung University 187
13 Geotextile Reinforced Abutments of Soft Foundation 221
14 Geosynthetic Reinforcement in the Mitigation of Pipeline Flotation 237
15 Practice and Research of Geosynthetic Reinforced Soil Walls in Australia 253
16 Geosynthetic Reinforced Containment Dike Constructed over Soft Foundation: Numerical Analysis 283
17 Post-Earthquake Investigation of Several Geosynthetic Reinforced Soil Retaining Walls and Slopes During Ji-Ji Earthquake of Taiwan 297
18 Model Tests of Seismic Stability of Several Types of Soil Retaining Walls 317
19 Performance of Geosynthetic Reinforced Soil Wall and Reinforced Earth Wall Subject to Blast Loading: Experimental and Numerical Study 359
20 Shaking Table Tests of Embankment Models Reinforced with Geotextiles 391
21 Centrifuge Modeling of Seismic Performance of Reinforced Earth Structures 417
22 Performance and Analysis of Arifiye Overpass Reinforced Earth Walls During the 1999 Kocaeli (Turkey) Earthquake 443
23 Dynamic Simulation of the Reinforced Slope Failure at Chi-Nan University During the 1999 Chi-Chi Earthquake 465
24 A Compact Probabilistic Representation of the Chi-Chi Earthquake Ground Motion 481
25 A Critical Review of Full-Scale Shaking Table Tests Conducted on Reinforced Soil Retaining Walls 491
Index 511


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Bus transport: Economics, policy and planning, by David A Hensher[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3iJLT][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?cz5aw9moa07ya[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*
[h=3][/h][h=3]Book Description[/h]ISBN-10:* 0762314087 *| ISBN-13:* 978-0762314089* | Publication Date: *April 4, 2007* | Edition: *1*
The bus is the most patronised of all land-based public passenger mode but is seen as a somewhat unglamorous means of supporting mobility and accessibility, in contrast to rail - heavy and light, yet offers so much to the travelling public as well as offering attractive sustainability opportunities. This book reflects the author's perspective on issues of importance to the preservation and health of the bus sector. The twenty one chapters cover the themes of institutional reform, performance measurement and monitoring, service quality, costing and pricing of services including commercial and non-commercial contracts, travel choice and demand, integrated bus-based systems, and public transport policy, especially challenges in growing patronage.
[h=3]Product Details[/h]

*Hardcover:* 538 pages
*Publisher:* JAI Press; 1 edition (April 4, 2007)
*Language:* English


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Pavement Management for Airports, Roads, and Parking Lots[/h]







```
[url=http://adf.ly/3iJXm][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?oox49jbh4u396[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Emphasizing sound, cost-effective management rather than emergency repairs, this comprehensive volume offers practical guidelines on evaluating and managing pavements for airports, municipalities, and commercial real estate firms.
Content Level » Research
Related subjects » Civil Engineering
Table of contents / Sample pages
Introduction.- Pavement Network Definition.- Pavement Condition Survey and Rating Procedure.- Nondestructive Deflection Testing (NDT).- Roughness Measurement and Analysis.- Skid Data Collection and Analysis.- Pavement Condition Prediction Models.- Overview of Maintenance and Rehabilitation Methods.- Network-Level Pavement Management.- Inventory and Condition Reporting.- Network-Level Pavement Management.- M and R Work Planning.- Project-Level Management.- Special Application – Impact of Bus Traffic on Pavement Costs.- Special Application.- Impact of Utility Cuts on Pavement Life and Rehabilitation Cost.- Special Application.- Development of Council District Budget Allocation Methodology for Pavement Rehabilitation.- Pavement Management Implementation Steps and Expected Benefits.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Civil Engineer's Reference Book (4th Edition), by L S Blake[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3iJdc][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?z6iys16hc8st8[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Mathematics and statistics; Strength of materials; Theory of structures; Materials; Hydraulics; Engineering surveying; Photogrammetry and remote sensing; Geology for engineers; Soil mechanics; Rock mechanics; Site investigation; Reinforced and prestressed concrete design; Practical steelwork design; Aluminium and aluminium alloys; Load bearing masonry; Timber design; Foundations design; Dams and embankments; Loadings; Bridges; Buildings; Hydraulic structures; Highways; Airports; Railways; Ports and Harbours; Electrical power supply; Water supplies; Sewerage and sewage treatment; Land drainage irrigation and river maintenance; Coastal and maritime engineering; Tunnels and tunnelling; Contract management and control; Setting out on site; Temporary works; Selection and operating of plant and equipment; Concrete construction; Welded structure fabrication; Steelwork erection; Buried pipeline and sewer construction; Dredging; Underwater working; Demolition; Offshore construction.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*Design Guide for Composite Highway Bridges by David C. Iles *






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3iJlk][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?x54u2jfjzufu6[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

[h=3]Product Description[/h]Composite construction, using a reinforced concrete slab on top of steel girders, is an economical and popular form of construction for highway bridges.
This book covers the design of continuous composite bridges, with both compact and non-compact sections, and simply supported composite bridges with the 'slab-on-beam' form of construction.
Part One provides advice on the general considerations for design, the initial design process, and the verification of structural adequacy in accordance with BS 5400. The determination of design forces throughout the slab is described, and key features relating to slab design are identified. Advice on structural detailing is also given.
Part Two provides worked examples for a four-span bridge, three-span bridge and for the deck slab of a simply supported bridge. Each example is presented as a series of calculation sheets, with accompanying commentary and advice given on facing pages.
Design Guide for Composite Highway Bridges is a compilation of guidance previously given in separate SCI publications. As such it will act as an authoritative guide for new designers and as a reference text for the bridge design office.
Product Details
Hardcover: 256 pages
Publisher: Spon Press; New edition edition (March 15, 2002)
Language: English
ISBN-10: 0415274532
ISBN-13: 978-0415274531


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Soil Engineering: Testing, Design, and Remediation, by Dr. Fu Hua Chen, P.E Edited by M.D. Morris, P.E[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3iJsZ][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?jxk8jb44byw9i[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

In the last 40 years, no fewer than 50 books have been written on the subject of soil mechanics. Most of them were written for use in teaching. Only a few touched on practical applications. When engineers dealt with major complicated projects, such as the failure of the Teton Dam or the Leaning Tower of Pisa, high technology was required. However, 90% of the cases in which consulting engineers are involved do not require mathematical treatment or computer analysis; they mostly need
experience. Consulting soil engineers are involved primarily with the design of
foundation for warehouses, schools, medium-rise buildings, and residential houses. With such projects, the complete answers to soil engineering problems cannot be resolved solely with textbook information.
The purpose of this book is to provide consulting engineers with the practical
meaning of the various aspects of soil mechanics; the use of unconfined compression
test data; the meaning of consolidation tests; the practical value of lateral pressure;
and other topics.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Highway Engineering, 2nd Edition, by Martin Rogers[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3iKzi][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?vek4erajrdbzy[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

The book starts with the Transport Planning process and measuring the economic, social and environmental effects of road building to determine the benefits to the community. The English approach by the Highways Agency under the five headings of Environment, Safety, Economy, Accessibility and Integration is explained but is also compared to procedures in Europe and America.

The determination of traffic capacity is particularly interesting, drawing comparisons between the American and UK methods. The American approach has seven levels of service varying from free-flow down to forced flow with traffic moving on a stop–go basis. The design of the road is a function of level of service and design flow and tends to yield an absolute answer. In the UK, however, the designer has a range of options and the final choice is based on economic and cost–benefit analysis.

The two chapters on junctions and alignment concentrate mainly on UK techniques, making extensive reference to the Highways Agency Design Manual for Roads and Bridges. The junction design covers priority intersections, roundabouts and signalised junctions. How to decide whether to provide right turn lanes at T-junctions is explained, together with the benefits of mini-roundabouts. The author discusses the advantages of traffic signals in improving traffic flow and the disadvantages in terms of maintenance and the effects of signal failure. There is a simple explanation of stopping sight distance and overtaking sight distance and how it relates to the design speed and how relaxations and departures can help minimise cost and environmental impact.

The choice of pavement materials and defining their thickness details the use of UK techniques. The author explains the production of bitumen and the empirical tests to determine its quality by penetration test as well as the concepts of rigid concrete roads. His outline of the pavement thickness includes the current UK approach to include a thin surfacing layer in new concrete road construction.

The final chapter on pavement maintenance covers visual condition surveys, the high-speed road monitor, the deflectograph, falling weight deflectometer and SCRIM. The different methods of evaluating concrete roads are also covered. The author explains how to use the pavement condition data to define overlay and repair proposals to extend the life of the road as part of a logical and coherent approach that compares repair costs and ongoing deterioration.

While the book is aimed at undergraduates in Highway Engineering it would be a valuable addition to the practising engineer’s bookshelf. Engineers tend to focus on one aspect, such as alignment, and a book explaining other aspects such as traffic signal design or transport planning gives the knowledge to contribute to the whole of the road design process.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Theory and Design Bridges, by Petros P. Xanthakos[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3iL8o][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?e5n92eoce3po6[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Covers current design techniques for both allowable stress and new load and resistance factor design (LRFD) approaches recommended by the forthcoming American Association of State Highway and Transportation Officials draft specifications. Addresses the need for repair or replacement of 225,000 U.S. highway bridges as well as the need for 70,000 new bridges in the next 15 years.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Bridge Aesthetics - Design guidelines[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3iLKU][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?1n6hl77vbqdbyj[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

The purpose of these guidelines is to help design teams produce bridges of aesthetic value.

In addition, these guidelines will also help the RTA and its advisors set down unequivocal aesthetic outcomes so that consultants and contractors are made aware of RTA requirements and can focus on innovation in achieving those requirements.

The document is not intended for special iconic landmark bridges such as the Anzac Bridge which have their own design champions, but rather the more common road bridges which are an abundant and highly visible element of NSW highways.

A number of photographs of NSW bridges have been included. It is not the intention to critically evaluate these bridges but to use the images as lessons for future bridge design.

There are always exceptions to design rules and it is not the intention to provide a formula for good design.
‘A formula is a good servant but a bad master at any time.’
Charles Holden

Rather it is the intention to set down considerations and principles, which will help, eliminate the worst aspects of bridge design and encourage the best.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Foundation Design: Theory and Practice, by N. S. V. Kameswara Rao[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3iSdN][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?y3xg16ddyccbp[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

In Foundation Design: Theory and Practice, Professor N. S. V. Kameswara Rao covers the key aspects of the subject, including principles of testing, interpretation, analysis, soil-structure interaction modeling, construction guidelines, and applications to rational design. Rao presents a wide array of numerical methods used in analyses so that readers can employ and adapt them on their own. Throughout the book the emphasis is on practical application, training readers in actual design procedures using the latest codes and standards in use throughout the world.
Presents updated design procedures in light of revised codes and standards, covering:
American Concrete Institute (ACI) codes
Eurocode 7
Other British Standard-based codes including Indian codes
Provides background materials for easy understanding of the topics, such as:
Code provisions for reinforced concrete
Pile design and construction
Machine foundations and construction practices
Tests for obtaining the design parameters
Features subjects not covered in other foundation design texts:
Soil-structure interaction approaches using analytical, numerical, and finite element methods
Analysis and design of circular and annular foundations
Analysis and design of piles and groups subjected to general loads and movements
Contains worked out examples to illustrate the analysis and design
Provides several problems for practice at the end of each chapter
Lecture materials for instructors available on the book's companion website
Foundation Design is designed for graduate students in civil engineering and geotechnical engineering. The book is also ideal for advanced undergraduate students, contractors, builders, developers, heavy machine manufacturers, and power plant engineers. Students in mechanical engineering will find the chapter on machine foundations helpful for structural engineering applications.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Design of Concrete Buildings for Earthquake and Wind Forces, by S. K. Ghosh[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3iT51][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?eveehe3r31btm[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Comprehend the basic considerations involved in earthquake-resistant design. Included are the seismic design provisions and detailing requirements for structures located in regions of low, moderate, and high seismic activity. This publication outlines the basic considerations involved in earthquake-resistant design according to the provisions of the 1997 Uniform Building Code (UBC). Included is a comprehensive description of the seismic design provisions contained in the 1997 UBC, as well as a chapter devoted to seismic detailing requirements for structures located in regions of low, moderate, and high seismic activity. Comparisons between the requirements of the 1997 UBC and the 1994 UBC are also given. Presented are the designs of a special moment-resisting frame system, a building frame system, and a dual system for combined gravity, earthquake, and wind forces.
Table of Contents
1. Introduction
1.1 Scope
1.2 Major Changes in Earthquake Design Requirements
1.3 Major Changes in Concrete Related Provisions
1.4 References
2. Seismic Design Loads
2.1 Introduction
2.2 Load Combinations
2.3 Criteria Selection
2.4 Minimum Design Lateral Forces and Related Effects
2.5 Detailed System Design Requirements
2.6 References
3. Detailing Requirements
3.1 Introduction
3.2 General Requirements
3.3 Members Subjected to Bending
3.4 Members Subjected to Bending and Axial Load
3.5 Shearwalls
3.6 Diaphragms
3.7 Joints of Frames
3.8 Development Lengths
3.9 Shear Strength Requirements
3.10 Two-Way Slab Without Beams
3.11 Frame Members Not Proportioned to Resist Forces Induced by Earthquake Motions
3.12 References
4. Beam-Column Frame
4.1 Introduction
4.2 Design Data
4.3 Seismic Load Analysis
4.4 Wind Load Analysis
4.5 Gravity Load Analysis
4.6 Design for Combined Load Effects
4.7 References
5. Building Frame System
5.1 Introduction
5.2 Design Data
5.3 Seismic Load Analysis
5.4 Wind Load Analysis
5.5 Gravity Load Analysis
5.6 Design for Combined Load Effects
5.7 Reference
6. Dual System
6.1 Introduction
6.2 Design Data
6.3 Seismic Load Analysis
6.4 Wind Load Analysis
6.5 Gravity Load Analysis
6.6 Design for Combined Load Effects
6.7 References


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Earthquake Resistant Design: For Engineers and Architects , 2nd Edition, by Dr. David J. Dowrick[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3iTGM][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?mkbboamtk732k[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

[h=3]Book Description[/h]ISBN-10: 0471915033 | ISBN-13: 978-0471915034 | Publication Date: January 7, 1988 | Edition: 2
Earthquake Resistant Design For Engineers and Architects Second Edition David J. Dowrick This is the second edition of a book which has proved useful to large numbers of engineers and architects since it was first published. The author's aim is to present the subject of earthquake resistant design from the standpoint of a designer wishing to gain an overall view of the entire process, from the nature of loading through to the details of construction. The procedures used in practice are explained in relation to their theoretical basis, and extensive references are given so that readers can follow this up further if they wish. This second edition reflects the progress made since the original publication of the book in 1977. There has been substantial revision and enlargement, particularly in the treatment of seismotechnics, hazard analysis, design earthquakes, design philosophy, base isolation and geotechnical engineering. Like the first edition, this volume is international in outlook, with examples taken from throughout the world. The book is distinguished by the unified approach the author has brought to a large and often disparate field, and this makes it invaluable to all engineers, architects, and seismologists working in earthquake resistant design, whether they be practitioners, researchers or students. Contents Foreword Preface to the First Edition Preface to the Second Edition Introduction
* Seismic risk -- the causes, strength, and effects of earthquakes
* Seismic activity in a regional setting
* Determination of site characteristics
* Design earthquakes
* Earthquake resistant design philosophy -- choice of form and materials
* Seismic response of soils and structures
* Concrete structures
* Masonry structures
* Steel structures
* Timber structures
* Earthquake resistance of services and equipment
* Architectural detailing for earthquake resistance
Appendix A Earthquake resistance of specific structures Appendix B Miscellaneous information Index


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Seismic design using structural dynamics (2000 IBC), by Santi Kumar Ghosh[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3iTtm][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?3vb9t59tfc2s1[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

This reference by Dr. S.K. Ghosh, provides theoretical background information on response spectrum analysis, and prescribes a clear step-by-step procedure for designs based on such analysis. The complete design of a multistory concrete building based on a response spectrum analysis is included. The static force procedure is used as a reference and point of departure for designs based on dynamic analysis and is also illustrated for the example building.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Structural Elements Design Manual, by Trevor Draycott[/h] 






```
[url=http://adf.ly/3iUKA][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?4ja9jd3f1v27w[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

[h=3]Product Description[/h]Gives clear explanations of the logical design sequence for structural elements. The Structural Engineer says: `The book explains, in simple terms, and with many examples, Code of Practice methods for sizing structural sections in timber, concrete,
masonry and steel. It is the combination into one book of section sizing methods in each of these materials that makes this text so useful....Students will find this an essential support text to the Codes of Practice in their study of element sizing'.
[h=3]About the Author[/h]Trevor Draycott, the former Buildings and Standards Manager with Lancashire County Council's Department of Property Services has 50 years experience in the construction industry. For 20 years he was also an associate lecturer in structures at Lancashire Polytechnic, now the University of Central Lancashire in Preston. For many years he served on the Institution of Structural Engineers, North West Branch, professional interview panel and the North West regional committee of the Timber Research and Development Association.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Prestressed Concrete Design by M.K. Hurst[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/Dje4s][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?c3l5b5mdp959v[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*
[h=3][/h][h=3]Book Description[/h]Publication Date: September 4, 1998 | ISBN-10: 0419218009 | ISBN-13: 978-0419218005 | Edition: 2
Prestressed concrete is widely used in the construction industry in buildings, bridges, and other structures. The new edition of this book provides up-to-date guidance on the detailed design of prestressed concrete structures according to the provisions of the latest preliminary version of Eurocode 2: Design of Concrete Structures, DD ENV 1992-1-1: 1992. The emphasis throughout is on design - the problem of providing a structure to fulfil a given purpose - but fundamental concepts are also described in detail. All major topics are dealt with, including prestressed flat slabs, an important and growing application in the design of buildings. The text is illustrated throughout with worked examples and problems for further study. Examples are given of computer spreadsheets for typical design calculations. Prestressed Concrete Design will be a valuable guide to practising engineers, students and research workers.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]PRE-STRESSED CONCRETE STRUCTURES 
Prof. Devdas Menon & Prof. Amlan Kumar Sengupta[/h] 

```
[url=http://adf.ly/DjfDG][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?ih47w65wyit4o[/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

*CONTENTS*
Chapter 1: Introduction, Prestressing Systems and Material Properties
1.1 Introduction
1.2 Advantages and Types of Prestressing
1.3 Pre-tensioning Systems and Devices
1.4 Post-tensioning Systems and Devices 
1.5 Concrete (Part I)
1.6 Concrete (Part II)
1.7 Prestressing Steel
Chapter 2: Losses in Prestress
2.1 Losses in Prestress (Part I)
2.2 Losses in Prestress (Part II)
2.3 Losses in Prestress (Part III)
Chapter 3: Analysis of Members
3.1 Analysis of Members under Axial Load
3.2 Analysis of Member under Flexure (Part I)
3.3 Analysis of Member under Flexure (Part II)
3.4 Analysis of Member under Flexure (Part III)
3.5 Analysis of Member under Flexure (Part IV)
3.6 Analysis of Member under Flexure (Part V)
Chapter 4: Design of Members
4.1 Design of Members 
4.2 Design of Sections for Flexure (Part I)
4.3 Design of Sections for Flexure (Part II)
4.4 Design of Sections for Flexure (Part III)
4.5 Design of Sections for Flexure (Part IV)
4.6 Detailing Requirements for Flexure
Chapter 5: Analysis and Design for Shear and Torsion
5.1 Analysis for Shear
5.2 Design for Shear (Part I)
5.3 Design for Shear (Part II)
5.4 Analysis for Torsion
5.5 Design for Torsion (Part I)
5.6 Design for Torsion (Part II)
Chapter 6: Calculations of Deflection and ***** Width
6.1 Calculation of Deflection
6.2 Calculation of ***** Width
Chapter 7: Transmission of Prestress
7.1 Transmission of Prestress (Part I)
7.2 Transmission of Prestress (Part II)
Chapter 8: Cantilever and Continuous Beams
8.1 Cantilever Beams
8.2 Continuous Beams (Part I)
8.3 Continuous Beams (Part II)
Chapter 9: Special Topics
9.1 Composite Sections
9.2 One-way Slabs
9.3 Two-way Slabs (Part I)
9.4 Two-way Slabs (Part II)
9.5 Compression Members
9.6 Circular Prestressing


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]DYNAMICS OF STRUCTURES, Jagmohan L. Humar,[/h]2nd Edition, 2002, A. A. Balkema Publishers, Rot-terdam. No. of pages: 967. Price: EUR 95, US$95.






```
[url=http://adf.ly/DvKzo][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?s76pol2rwpa2h[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

The second edition of this comprehensive book on
structural dynamics consists of 17 chapters with
the following titles:
1 Introduction
2 Formulation of the equations of motion: single-degree-of-freedom systems
3 Formulation of the equations of motion: multi-degree-of-freedom systems
4 Principles of analytical mechanics
5 Free-vibration response: single-degree-of-free-dom system
6 Forced harmonic vibrations: single-degree-of-freedom system
7 Response to general dynamic loading and
transient response
8 Analysis of single-degree-of-freedom sys-tems: approximate and numerical methods
9 Analysis of response in the frequency domain
10 Free-vibration response: multi-degree-of-free-dom systems
11 Numerical solution of the eigenproblem
12 Forced dynamic response: multi-degree-of-freedom systems
13 Analysis of multi-degree-of-freedom systems:
approximate and numerical methods
14 Formulation of the equations of motion: con-tinuous systems
15 Continuous systems: free-vibration response
16 Continuous systems: forced-vibration re-sponse
17 Wave propagation analysis


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Concrete Construction Engineering Handbook[/h]Publication Date: June 24, 2008 | ISBN-10: 0849374928 | ISBN-13: 978-0849374920 | Edition: 2







```
[url=http://adf.ly/DlYO4][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?gsbf9h68s3ham[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*
[h=3]Features[/h]· Contains more than 1,100 tables, charts, graphs, and illustrations that provide answers to problems faced in the design office and on site
· Discusses material behavior, long-term behavior, and high performance qualities of constructed systems
· Covers the latest requirements for structural concrete in accordance with the ACI 318-08 Building Code as well as the latest IBC 1997 provisions and examples on earthquake design and construction
· Uses both PI (in-lb) and SI formats, allowing at-a-glance access to the latest requirements for structural concrete
[h=3]Summary[/h]The first edition of this comprehensive work quickly filled the need for an in-depth handbook on concrete construction engineering and technology. Living up to the standard set by its bestselling predecessor, this second edition of the *Concrete Construction Engineering Handbook* covers the entire range of issues pertaining to the construction and design of reinforced and prestressed concrete structures.
New and Updated Topics Include —
· The latest advances in engineered concrete materials and special concrete applications including architectural concrete
· Reinforced concrete construction and recommendations on the vast array of types of constructed facilities
· Specialized construction techniques, including the latest provisions of the 2006 International Building Code (IBC) on the design of structures in high seismicity zones
· Design recommendations for high performance and proportioning of concrete structural elements by the latest ACI 318-08 Building Code
· New materials, design of precast seismic bracing systems, and aesthetics of long-span bridge construction

Chapter 1: Concrete Constituent Materials
Chapter 2: Mineral Admixtures
Chapter 3: Chemical Admixtures
Chapter 4: Long-Term Effects and Serviceability
Chapter 5: Properties and Performance of Normal-Strength and High-Strength Concrete
Chapter 6: Design and Placement of Concrete Mixtures
Chapter 7: Design and Construction of Concrete Form work
Chapter 8: Construction Loading in High-Rise Buildings
Chapter 9: Deflection of Concrete Members
Chapter 10: Structural Concrete Members
Chapter 11: Construction of Prestressed Concrete
Chapter 12: Unbonded Post-Tensioning System Technology in Building Construction
Chapter 13: Concrete for offshore Structures
Chapter 14: Foundations for concrete Structures
Chapter 15: Specialized Construction Applications
Chapter 16: Structural Concrete Repair
Chapter 17: Joints in Concrete Construction
Chapter 18: Automation in Concrete Construction
Chapter 19: Equipment for Concrete Building Construction
Chapter 20: Roller-Compacted Concrete
Chapter 21: Nondestructive Test Methods
Chapter 22: Fiber-Reinforced Composites
Chapter 23: Bonded Concrete Overlays
Chapter 24: Engineered Cementitious Composites ( ECC): Material, Structural, and durability Performance
Chapter 25: Design of FRP Reinforced and Strengthened Concrete
Chapter 26: Low-Calcium, Fly-Ash-Based Geopolymer Concrete
Chapter 27: Performance Evaluation of Structures
Chapter 28: Masonry Design and Construction
Chapter 29: Aesthetics in the Construction and Design of Long-Span Prestressed Concrete Bridges
Chapter 30: Architectural Concrete
Chapter 31: Fire Resistance and Protection of structures
Chapter 32: Seismic-Resisting Construction
Chapter 33: Prefabricated Bridge Elements and Systems
Chapter 34: Design of precast Concrete Seismic Bracing Systems
Chapter 35: Cracking Mitigation and Maintenance Considerations
Chapter 36: Proportioning Concrete Structural Elements by the ACI 318-08 Code


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Foundation Design and Construction - M. J. Tomlinson[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/DlZHS][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?jg372l3do9fh3ju[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

*Book Description*
Foundation Design and Construction has long been established as the most comprehensive and authoritative guide to the subject. The combination of soil engineering principles, design information, and construction details, makes this book an essential resource for undergraduates and practitioners alike. The text first introduces basic theory and then, by means of case studies, practical worked examples and design charts, develops an in-depth understanding of foundation design and construction methods. Types of foundation covered include shallow strip, pad and raft, basement structures, driven and bored piles, and deep shafts. Practical information is also given on foundation design for swelling and shrinking clays, filled ground and mining subsidence areas. In addition the text contains a useful introduction to computer-aided design.The seventh edition has been brought up-to-date with recent developments in foundation design and construction techniques.These include recent research undertaken by the Construction Industry Research and Development Association (CIRIA) leading to new methods and design rules, and a discussion of the requirements for the latest draft of Eurocode 7: Geotechnical Design.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Handbook of Interior Lighting Design - Rudiger Gánlandt, Harald Hofmann[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/DlZgO][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?cgor64rrys45o[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*
Tác phẩm: Handbook of Interior Lighting Design
Author: Rudiger Gánlandt, Harald Hofmann
Kind: Architecture

The Handbook of Lighting Design covers the basic principles and practice of architectural lighting. It exists as much as a teaching aid, e.g. for students of architecture, as a reference book for lighting designers.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*Planning Middle Eastern Cities: An Urban Kaleidoscope - Yasser Elsheshtawy *






```
[url=http://adf.ly/DlaNP][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?i7i9v2t55rxcc[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*




ame: Planning Middle Eastern Cities: An Urban Kaleidoscope
Author: Yasser Elsheshtawy
Category: Architecture Books

This book originated from a desire to articulate a local voice. Many writings on the Middle East are from external observers. While such efforts are commendable they may miss some of the nuances of our region which can only be detected by those who are – on a daily basis – dealing with the problems of the ‘Arab’ street. Whether it is in encounters with citizens and authorities or dealing with various public and private organizations, all play a vital role in constructing an understanding, a referential framework, which may be absent for those observing our cities from afar. While such closeness may lead to a subjective viewpoint – as opposed to the ‘objective’, ‘neutral’ external observer – it nevertheless contributes to an empathy and an understanding of the ‘deep structure’ of Middle East cities. It is of interest to note however that all writers – except one – have left their ‘home’ cities and have settled elsewhere in the Middle East after a period of studying in the West. 

They exemplify the condition of the ‘modern nomad’ moving from one place to another, not belonging to a ﬁxed country. At the same time living in, and being exposed to, more than one Middle East city has led to a better comprehension of our urban environment, particularly in appreciating its heterogeneous nature. Furthermore, being exposed to a variety of cultures, religions, and languages has led to an openness, and an understanding of the ‘other’. Rather than stereotyping cultures which are different from our own we are trying to utilize the methods and tools of the West to further our understanding of our own societies, and in many ways to engage in a period of selfreﬂ ection and criticism rather than denial.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]A Policy on Geometric Design of Highways and Streets 2001[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/DvN1R][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?a00u3uddlo92t[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

American Association of State Highway & Transport | May 2001 | ISBN-10: 1560511567 | 905 pages | PDF | 26MB

This Policy was developed as part of the continuing work of the Standing Committee on Highways. The Committee, then titled the Committee on Planning and Design Policies, was established in 1937 to formulate and recommend highway engineering policies. This Committee has developedA Policy on Geometric Design of Rural Highways, 1954 and 1965 editions; A Policy on Arterial Highways in Urban Areas, 1957; A Policy on Design of Urban Highways and Arterial Streets, 1973; Geometric Design Standards for Highways Other Than Freeways, 1969; A Policy on Geometric Design of Highways and Streets, 1984, 1990, and 1994; A Policy on Design Standards—Interstate System, 1956, 1967, and 1991; and a number of other AASHO and AASHTO policy and “guide” publications.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Design and Control of Concrete Mixtures, 14 edition[/h]Steven H. Kosmatka (Author), Beatrix Kerkhoff (Author), William C. Panarese (Author)








```
[url=http://adf.ly/DvNcR][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?pcc9ez1ea0gk7[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Paperback: 358 pages
Publisher: Portland Cement Association; 14th edition (February 1, 2002)
Language: English
ISBN-10: 0893122173
ISBN-13: 978-0893122171
Product Dimensions: 10.8 x 8.3 x 0.7 inches
Shipping Weight: 1.8 pounds

This definitive reference on concrete technology covers fundamentals and detailed information on freshly mixed and hardened concrete. This electronic and updated edition discusses materials for concrete, such as portland cements, supplementary cementing materials, aggregates, admixtures and fibers; air entrainment; procedures for mix proportioning, batching, mixing, transporting, handling, placing, consolidating, finishing, and curing concrete; precautions necessary during hot- and cold-weather concreting; causes and methods of controlling volume changes; commonly used control tests for quality concrete; special types of concrete, such as high-performance, lightweight, heavyweight, no-slump, roller-compacted, shotcrete, mass concrete and many more. Applicable ASTM, AASHTO, and ACI standards are referred to extensively.

Includes comprehensive glossary, links to cement and concrete resources on the web and metric conversion program. Links from references in the book provide access to 170 research reports and relevant web sites. Entire book is indexed and can be searched using keywords or phrases.


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]Buried Pipe Design, 2nd Edition, A. P. Moser[/h]






```
[url=http://adf.ly/DvOJ5][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?qxthu5y81aftb[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

Everything you need to design…install… replace and rehabilitate buried pipe systems
Put a single-volume treasury of underground piping solutions at your command! A one-of-a kind resource, Buried Pipe Design, Second Edition, identifies and explains every factor you must know to work competently and confidently with the subsurface infrastructure of distribution systems, including sewer lines, drain lines, water mains, gas lines, telephone and electrical conduits, culverts, oil lines, coal slurry lines, subway tunnels and heat distribution lines.
Within the pages of this acclaimed professional tool you’ll find space-age remedies for the aging, deteriorating piping beneath America’s cities -- and learn how to design long-lived systems capable of delivering vital services and meeting new demands. This comprehensive, state-of-the-art resource shows you how to:

* Determine loads on buried pipes
* Understand pipe hydraulics
* Choose an installation design for buried gravity flow pipes
* Design for both rigid pipe and flexible pipe
* Select appropriate pipe for your application based on material properties
* Work within safety guidelines
* Handle soil issues, including pipe embedment and backfill
* Employ the powerful tool of finite element analysis (FEA)
* Adhere to current standards of the AWWA, ASTM, and other relevant standards organization
* Save time with actual design examples
* More!
This thorough update of A. P. Moser's classic guide is now twice the size of the previous edition -- reflecting the vast progress and changes in the field in mere decade!You’ll find enormous amounts of all-new material, including:

*External Loads chapter: minimum soil cover, with a discussion of similitude; soil subsidence; load due to temperature rise; seismic loads; and flotation
*Design of Gravity Flow Pipes chapter: compaction techniques; E’ analysis; parallel pipes and trenches; and analytical methods for predicting performance of buried flexible pipes Design of Pressure Pipes chapter: corrected theory for cyclic life of PVC pipe…strains induced by combined loading in buried pressurized flexible pipe Rigid Pipe Products chapter: the direct method…design strengths for concrete pipe…and SPIDA (Soil-Pipe Interaction Design and Analysis)
*Steel and Ductile Iron Flexible Pipe Products chapter: three-dimensional FEA modeling of a corrugated steel pipe arch…tests on spiral ribbed steel pipe, low-stiffness ribbed steel pipe, and ductile iron pipe
*Plastic Flexible Pipe Products chapter: long-term stress relaxation and strain testing of PVC pipes…frozen-in stresses…cyclic pressures and elevated temperatures…the AWWA study on the use of PVC…long-term ductility of PE…the ESCR and NCTL tests for PE…and full-scale testing of HDPE profile-wall pipes
*Entirely new chapter! You get new information on pipe handling and trenching as well as safety issues. Here are valuable directions for working with fast-growing trenchless methods for installing and rehabilitating pipelines
PLUS:
* MORE design examples
* THE LATEST ASTM, AWWA, ASHTTO, and TRB standards
* NEW DATA ON CUTTING-EDGE PIPE MATERIALS, including profile-wall polyethylene


----------



## Poisoner (30 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=3]AASHTO LRFD Bridge Design Specifications, Customary U.S. Units, 5th Edition[/h] 






```
[url=http://adf.ly/DvOtr][b]http://www.mediafire.com/?y43p38c8gzr3n[/b][/url]
```
 
Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

*Book Description*
Publication Date: 2010
The provisions of these Specifications are intended for the design, evaluation, and rehabilitation of both fixed and movable highway bridges. The design provisions of these Specifications employ the Load and Resistance Factor Design (LRFD) methodology. The factors have been developed from the theory of reliability based on current statistical knowledge of loads and structural performance. Seismic design shall be in accordance with either the provisions in these Specifications or those given in the AASHTO Guide Specifications for LRFD Seismic Bridge Design. Construction specifications consistent with these design specifications are the AASHTO LRFD Bridge Construction Specifications. Unless otherwise specified, the Materials Specifications referenced herein are the AASHTO Standard Specifications for Transportation Materials and Methods of Sampling and Testing. Mechanical, electrical, and special vehicular and pedestrian safety aspects of movable bridges, however, are not covered.


----------



## noor_alhudaa22 (30 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا يسلمو


----------



## امل محمد فارس (30 أكتوبر 2012)

كتب راااااائعه جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## mhnd1978 (10 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## maged1910 (11 يناير 2013)

للاسف يا هندسه الروابط كلها مش شغاله :82:


----------



## Hind Aldoory (11 يناير 2013)

*​الروابط لا تعمل..*


----------



## anass81 (12 يناير 2013)

maged1910 قال:


> للاسف يا هندسه الروابط كلها مش شغاله :82:





Hind Aldory قال:


> *​الروابط لا تعمل..*



the link is working good,

AAHSTO LRFD Bridge Design Specifications 5th - 2010.zip
you need to wait 5 seconds then you press on Skip Ad at the right hand side of the screen then you will need to enter the password

maybe the site is forbidden in ur country


----------



## Hind Aldoory (12 يناير 2013)

anass81 قال:


> the link is working good,
> 
> AAHSTO LRFD Bridge Design Specifications 5th - 2010.zip
> you need to wait 5 seconds then you press on Skip Ad at the right hand side of the screen then you will need to enter the password
> ...




*​مشكووووور*


----------



## maged1910 (12 يناير 2013)

لا يا بشمهندس انس معظم الروابط مش شغاله مفيش غير اخر اربع روابط هما اللي شغالين 
انا بنتظر 5 ثواني و بعد كده الصفحه مبتفتحش 
كمان ممكن حضرتك تنسخ الرابك بتاع الميديفاير و تفتح الرابط علطول حتلاقيه كاتبلك هذا الملف غير موجود


----------



## anass81 (13 يناير 2013)

maged1910 قال:


> لا يا بشمهندس انس معظم الروابط مش شغاله مفيش غير اخر اربع روابط هما اللي شغالين
> انا بنتظر 5 ثواني و بعد كده الصفحه مبتفتحش
> كمان ممكن حضرتك تنسخ الرابك بتاع الميديفاير و تفتح الرابط علطول حتلاقيه كاتبلك هذا الملف غير موجود



ماشي يا عم

تفضل رابط ثاني

Bridge Design Specifications 2010 - Download - 4shared


----------



## alifathi (26 يناير 2013)

كل الشكر والتقدير لهذا المنتدى الرائع الذي وفر لنا هذا المنهل الرحب من الكتب القيمة واسال الله ان يجزيكم خيرا كثيرا كثيرا الى يوم الدين وان تنالوا شفاعة المصطفى عليه السلام والعتق من النار والفوز بالجنان من كل قلبي .. تحياتي للجميع


----------



## amaino (7 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك
وللعلم الروابط شغالة فقد قمت باختيار 90% من الكتب وتم تنزيلهم بنجاح


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (29 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------

